# Shooting in VA park, Steve scalise shot



## novasteve

breaking


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Steve Scalise shot in hip.  50 rounds fired.  Others shot as well.  Gunman dead.

Just a nutcase, or political?


----------



## bodecea

Who?


----------



## Rocko

Liberals are out of control


----------



## Mac1958

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just a nutcase, or political?


I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Rocko said:


> Liberals are out of control


1


----------



## Geaux4it

Saw it on CNN

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

bodecea said:


> Who?



Majority Whip


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rocko said:


> Liberals are out of control



Great post! You win!


----------



## bodecea

Billy_Kinetta said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority Whip
Click to expand...

What position does he play...or did he play?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Mac1958 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
Click to expand...


If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.

If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot


----------



## Hugo Furst

bodecea said:


> Who?


Majority Whip


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

It's either a Muslim, Black or Antifa nutjob who did this.


----------



## easyt65

Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com

Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.


----------



## HaShev

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Steve Scalise shot in hip.  50 rounds fired.  Others shot as well.  Gunman dead.
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?



With it occuring in Alexandria the police there won't claim it a robbery like Washington coverups, that's for sure.
*rolling my eyes*


----------



## L.K.Eder

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's either a Muslim, Black or Antifa nutjob who did this.


2


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

It's going to be a black, Muslim, or Antifa Democrat who did this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

novasteve said:


> breaking



Who is Steve Scalise?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot



Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.

The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Geaux4it said:


> Saw it on CNN
> 
> -Geaux





*WATCH LIVE: GOP whip Steve Scalise and at least 4 others shot during early morning baseball practice*
Reports have emerged of a mass shooting that occurred at the Republican congressional baseball team’s early morning practice on Wednesday.


----------



## LoneLaugher

L.K.Eder said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's either a Muslim, Black or Antifa nutjob who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 2
Click to expand...


That was actually number 3.


----------



## Geaux4it

Im sure the libs are partying today. They fuel this hate

-Geaux


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*WATCH LIVE: GOP whip Steve Scalise and at least 4 others shot during early morning baseball practice*
Reports have emerged of a mass shooting that occurred at the Republican congressional baseball team’s early morning practice on Wednesday.


----------



## Geaux4it

Obama would call this workplace violence

-Geaux


----------



## LoneLaugher

Geaux4it said:


> Im sure the libs are partying today. They fuel this hate
> 
> -Geaux


4


----------



## L.K.Eder

Geaux4it said:


> Im sure the libs are partying today. They fuel this hate
> 
> -Geaux


4


----------



## iceberg

Rocko said:


> Liberals are out of control


i'm gonna wait for some facts first.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Update!


Congressman on FOX now was leaving and guy came up to him before the shooting and asked if those were republicans or democrats.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Follow


 Matt Fuller *✔* @MEPFuller 
Text from Mo Brooks, who was at the congressional baseball game practice.

 7:57 AM - 14 Jun 2017





 Sean Sullivan @fmtalk1065 
.@mobrooksforsen used his belt as tourniquet to stop the bleeding of GOP Whip Steve Scalise. #BreakingNews

 7:50 AM - 14 Jun 2017



 420 420 Retweets 
 171


----------



## L.K.Eder

hard to keep up with the scumbag statements posted in now at least 4 threads.


----------



## mdk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Steve Scalise?
Click to expand...


House Majority Whip.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Fifty shots were reportedly fired. 
FIFTY!!!


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Networks are going wild about those awful gun-owners.  Meanwhile a HUNDRED  americans are killed every day by car-owners and the press never cares.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Sean Sullivan @fmtalk1065 
.@mobrooksforsen used his belt as tourniquet to stop the bleeding of GOP Whip Steve Scalise. #BreakingNews

 7:50 AM - 14 Jun 2017



 420 420 Retweets 
 171





 Follow


 Matt Fuller *✔* @MEPFuller 
Text from Mo Brooks, who was at the congressional baseball game practice.

 7:57 AM - 14 Jun 2017


----------



## Penelope

All we can do is pray for them.


----------



## mdk

House Majority Whip Steve Scalise shot at Va. baseball field


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

novasteve said:


> breaking



This below seems that the shooter wasn't a Republican as he asked someone if they were Republicans or Democrats, so he targeted them because they were Republicans.

The um Tolerant Leftist Maniac in action.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Name a ship after him!!!! According to the left he was "on the front lines" and is now a bona fide hero.....hey it worked for Giffords


----------



## Dragonlady

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's going to be a black, Muslim, or Antifa Democrat who did this.



Nothing like trying to politicize an event before the blood has dried. 

Deplorable.


----------



## Penelope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
Click to expand...


Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.


----------



## dcbl

the congressman and several of his staffers were shot

I believe a suspect is in custody

I'm on a SEC football message board; the LSU baws are pretty upset


----------



## WaitingFor2020

easyt65 said:


> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.



Don't think Scalise was singled out.  There were 14-15 shots fired.  Luckily the assassin was a bad shot or else more could have been more hurt.  It was the GOP softball practice game so lots of people  there.


----------



## candycorn

Geaux4it said:


> Im sure the libs are partying today. They fuel this hate
> 
> -Geaux



FUCK YOU.


----------



## Correll

Dragonlady said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a black, Muslim, or Antifa Democrat who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like trying to politicize an event before the blood has dried.
> 
> Deplorable.
Click to expand...




This is almost certainly a political act.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Crixus said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
Click to expand...




candycorn said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
Click to expand...


I'll second that motion.


----------



## Correll

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
Click to expand...



And the deflections/defense already begins.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

LISTEN: Rep. Mo Brooks recounts gruesome details from shooting of GOP’s Steve Scalise and aides


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Scalise's security detail was targeted first, then Scalise.


----------



## Crixus

candycorn said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
Click to expand...


Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dragonlady said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a black, Muslim, or Antifa Democrat who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like trying to politicize an event before the blood has dried.
> 
> Deplorable.
Click to expand...


The shooter already politicised it, he deliberately asked if they were Republican or Democrat and then when he was told they were Republican he started shooting at them.


----------



## Crixus

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Scalise's security detail was targeted first, then Scalise.



Well then he thought about it. Hope all is well.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

LISTEN: Rep. Mo Brooks recounts gruesome details from shooting of GOP’s Steve Scalise and aides


----------



## bodecea

ShootSpeeders said:


> Networks are going wild about those awful gun-owners.  Meanwhile a HUNDRED  americans are killed every day by car-owners and the press never cares.


Probably fake...like Sandy Hook.......


----------



## eddiew

He'll be ok  ......gunman caught


----------



## Crixus

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll second that motion.
Click to expand...



another lib equating at the circle jerk. You grew your hate plant worm be all big bad cool liberal and own it Show you have a pair coward and own it.


----------



## Crixus

eddiew said:


> He'll be ok  ......gunman caught


Mmha, crazy libs typically can't run far or fast.


----------



## Iceweasel

It was just a matter of time with all the hate the left has been promoting on a day in day out minute by minute basis.


----------



## rightwinger

Wish them all well

Seems they caught the guy


----------



## August West

ShootSpeeders said:


> Networks are going wild about those awful gun-owners.  Meanwhile a HUNDRED  americans are killed every day by car-owners and the press never cares.


It won`t be long until we hear the gun/criminal/terrorist lobby group telling us all people playing baseball should be armed.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Has Trump's Good Friend Alex Jones called this morning's shootings FAKE like he did the Sandy Hook slaughter of children...?*


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Is Scalise the 4th in line of succession?


----------



## Crixus

WaitingFor2020 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think Scalise was singled out.  There were 14-15 shots fired.  Luckily the assassin was a bad shot or else more could have been more hurt.  It was the GOP softball practice game so lots of people  there.
Click to expand...


Yeah, good thing ya


rightwinger said:


> Wish them all well
> 
> Seems they caught the guy




Except for you. You are a cool lib. That said, what the hell, I can see trying to do this to a politition. Gabby Giffords, Ronald Reagan, the Kennedy brothers, all were hit out doing political stuff. These guys were playing baseball! This is like rolling up on a guy and shooting them on the shitter!


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Has Trump's Good Friend Alex Jones called this morning's shootings FAKE like he did the Sandy Hook slaughter of children...?*




This lefty knows that the shooter is a lefty, thus he springs into defense mode.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
Click to expand...


If anything it reinforces the need for guns for protection against you loons on the left


----------



## Crixus

Iceweasel said:


> It was just a matter of time with all the hate the left has been promoting on a day in day out minute by minute basis.




Notice how late they are on the calls banning guns?
Matter of time until Candycorn, bikerderp and JoeB come and say it was republicans fault for not banning guns like Chicago.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Is Scalise the 4th in line of succession?


not even close


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a matter of time with all the hate the left has been promoting on a day in day out minute by minute basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how late they are on the calls banning guns?
> Matter of time until Candy pen, bikerderp and JoeB come and say it was republicans fault for not banning guns like Chicago.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, this is just a case of 2nd Amendment solutions....or else faked, like Sandy Hook was faked.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

If the perp was from one of the countries Trump tried to ban. He can get his PR people on that immediately, if you catch my drift.
__________________


----------



## Correll

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything it reinforces the need for guns for protection against you loons on the left
Click to expand...



What's the moron line they always use?

"Do you really need a gun when you go to the" __________?


Well, once again, that idiotic question is answered with a resounding FUCKING YES.


----------



## eddiew

maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people


----------



## L.K.Eder

Steve_McGarrett said:


> If the perp was from one of the countries Trump tried to ban. He can get his PR people on that immediately, if you catch my drift.
> __________________


always a silver lining, eh?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

If the perp was from one of the countries Trump tried to ban. He can get his PR people on that immediately, if you catch my drift.
__________________


----------



## NYcarbineer

Crixus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
Click to expand...


Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?


----------



## Geaux4it

bodecea said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Networks are going wild about those awful gun-owners.  Meanwhile a HUNDRED  americans are killed every day by car-owners and the press never cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably fake...like Sandy Hook.......
Click to expand...


Fuck off asshole

-Geaux


----------



## TexM3

candycorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure the libs are partying today. They fuel this hate
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU.
Click to expand...

No fuck you, he's exactly right...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update!

Reported on Fox Business, Congressman Roger Williams (R-TX) was also shot on the scene.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Kara Calavera @KaraCalavera 

And Fox, with the help of DeSsantis, begins *th*e political weaponization of this incident. Buckle up folks. https://twitter.com/FoxNews/status/874965106500698114 …


 Follow


 Kara Calavera @KaraCalavera 
Trump's going to try to make this his #Reichstagfire.

 8:46 AM - 14 Jun 2017


----------



## Iceweasel

NYcarbineer said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
Click to expand...

Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.


----------



## bodecea

Iceweasel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
Click to expand...

So...can you name some names with some examples?  Since there's so many as you claim, should be easy.


----------



## Geaux4it

eddiew said:


> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people



That would be liberals and progressives who have been denying the 1st Amendment and are violent at college campuses

-Geaux


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update


Reported on Fox Business, Congressman Roger Williams (R-TX) was also shot on the scene.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a matter of time with all the hate the left has been promoting on a day in day out minute by minute basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how late they are on the calls banning guns?
> Matter of time until Candy pen, bikerderp and JoeB come and say it was republicans fault for not banning guns like Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, this is just a case of 2nd Amendment solutions....or else faked, like Sandy Hook was faked.
Click to expand...



Oh damn, we know you gettin' some tonight. I mean you really got hard over that crosshairs business. At least you will own it. That makes you NOT a coward. Just wrong.


----------



## eddiew

Iceweasel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
Click to expand...

we hate his guts   but not this far......   never


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

bodecea said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority Whip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What position does he play...or did he play?
Click to expand...


2nd base.


----------



## Crixus

NYcarbineer said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
Click to expand...




Mm,That is the stupidest question I have seen here. Ruminate on that. Till then have a brewski. Cheer with your pals.


----------



## candycorn

Iceweasel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
Click to expand...


Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton. 

GO FUCK YOURSELF.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

TyroneSlothrop said:


> This one has "Trump Reichstagfire" written all over it


Based on what?


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...can you name some names with some examples?  Since there's so many as you claim, should be easy.
Click to expand...



You for starters. Done it for years here.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

L.K.Eder said:


> hard to keep up with the scumbag statements posted in now at least 4 threads.



The guy asked whether they were republicans or democrats before the shooting.


----------



## dannyboys

And so it begins.
The LIB MSM is responsible for this and has literal blood on their hands.
The second civil war has started as I predicted a year ago.
My advice to the fucking LIB MSM: 'Pack light'.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Yet another Tea Party attack.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything it reinforces the need for guns for protection against you loons on the left
Click to expand...

Agreed!

This new breed of liberals are the most unhinged of any that came before them. They literally want to KILL anyone who is a Republican or they believe is conservative in any way. And they are insane enough to think they are justified to do it. All pretense of maturity, civility, and intelligence is gone with these fanatics. They are a much greater threat to America right now than ISIS or North Korea.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Crixus said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mm,That is the stupidest question I have seen here. Ruminate on that. Till then have a brewski. Cheer with your pals.
Click to expand...


So you can't name a single one.  Why then did you make the accusation?  Other than your obvious retardation...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Steve_McGarrett said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one has "Trump Reichstagfire" written all over it
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
Click to expand...

How Donald Trump has used other shootings and tragic events....


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> This one has "Trump Reichstagfire" written all over it





This one lefty can't defend the shooter all by himself. Where are all the other lefties?


Waiting to hear what bullet points they should use in their defense?


----------



## Iceweasel

Dragonlady said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a black, Muslim, or Antifa Democrat who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like trying to politicize an event before the blood has dried.
> 
> Deplorable.
Click to expand...

The dems were in a nearby field. No one can understand it for you.


----------



## Weatherman2020

dannyboys said:


> And so it begins.
> The LIB MSM is responsible for this and has literal blood on their hands.
> The second civil war has started as I predicted a year ago.
> My advice to the fucking LIB MSM: 'Pack light'.


I'm sure it was a lone gun that ran up and started shooting itself.


----------



## Geaux4it

candycorn said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
Click to expand...


Nut jobs who burn down college campuses and spray young girls with pepper spray are now taking it to a new level

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger

Crixus said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think Scalise was singled out.  There were 14-15 shots fired.  Luckily the assassin was a bad shot or else more could have been more hurt.  It was the GOP softball practice game so lots of people  there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good thing ya
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish them all well
> 
> Seems they caught the guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for you. You are a cool lib. That said, what the hell, I can see trying to do this to a politition. Gabby Giffords, Ronald Reagan, the Kennedy brothers, all were hit out doing political stuff. These guys were playing baseball! This is like rolling up on a guy and shooting them on the shitter!
Click to expand...


Target of opportunity

I remember the 60s-70s well as JFK, RFK, MLK, were assassinated. Later George Wallace,  Ford, Reagan and even the pope were shot at. They even killed John Lennon

I had hoped we moved past this stuff. Regardless of political affiliation, these people are representing our country and taking shots at them does not resolve anything


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> Congressman on FOX now was leaving and guy came up to him before the shooting and asked if those were republicans or democrats.



Ya heard that too, reportedly a heavy set middle age white male, they say he is in custody other reports say he's dead.


----------



## Crixus

eddiew said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we hate his guts   but not this far......   never
Click to expand...

  Of course, this guy didn't even do anything. But had it been Baron Trump at Schlitterban you would jizz your pants. That how sick the typical left leaning person has become. Sew your hate and then you cowards run when it all kicks off.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one has "Trump Reichstagfire" written all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one lefty can't defend the shooter all by himself. Where are all the other lefties?
> 
> 
> Waiting to hear what bullet points they should use in their defense?
Click to expand...

*Defend the shooter ...? are you insane ... I condemn absolutely totally and categorically the shooting..*.there cannot possibly be a rationale of an argument for raw murder ....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Geaux4it said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut jobs who burn down college campuses and spray young girls with pepper spray are now taking it to a new level
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


You mean these guys?


----------



## Crixus

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think Scalise was singled out.  There were 14-15 shots fired.  Luckily the assassin was a bad shot or else more could have been more hurt.  It was the GOP softball practice game so lots of people  there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good thing ya
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish them all well
> 
> Seems they caught the guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for you. You are a cool lib. That said, what the hell, I can see trying to do this to a politition. Gabby Giffords, Ronald Reagan, the Kennedy brothers, all were hit out doing political stuff. These guys were playing baseball! This is like rolling up on a guy and shooting them on the shitter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target of opportunity
> 
> I remember the 60s-70s well as JFK, RFK, MLK, were assassinated. Later George Wallace,  Ford, Reagan and even the pope were shot at. They even killed John Lennon
> 
> I had hoped we moved past this stuff. Regardless of political affiliation, these people are representing our country and taking shots at them does not resolve anything
Click to expand...



Leadership from both sides need to back way up and look at our rhetoric.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a matter of time with all the hate the left has been promoting on a day in day out minute by minute basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how late they are on the calls banning guns?
> Matter of time until Candy pen, bikerderp and JoeB come and say it was republicans fault for not banning guns like Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, this is just a case of 2nd Amendment solutions....or else faked, like Sandy Hook was faked.
Click to expand...

Urine idiot.


----------



## easyt65

rightwinger said:


> Target of opportunity



So some bat-shit crazy (snowflake, I am guessing) happens to be at a baseball game at the park and just so happens to pick* R*-Scalise out of all the by-standers and out of all the players on the field?!

How do you think he decided? 'Eenie-meanie'? 'One Potato, Two potato'? 'Flipped a coin'?


----------



## Jarlaxle

eddiew said:


> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people


You're right: liberals should not be permitted to own anything more dangerous than a spork.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Call Sign Chaos said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hard to keep up with the scumbag statements posted in now at least 4 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy asked whether they were republicans or democrats before the shooting.
Click to expand...

source? LOL


----------



## easyt65

Crixus said:


> Leadership from both sides need to back way up and look at our rhetoric.


----------



## Geaux4it

NYcarbineer said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut jobs who burn down college campuses and spray young girls with pepper spray are now taking it to a new level
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean these guys?
Click to expand...



NOPE- Law breakers get what they deserve

This of course it what you meant to post

-Geaux


----------



## The Original Tree

Another Leftist Democrat Scum, Like Colbert, Madonna, Kathy Griffin just took what they and people like CNN did as inspiration.
People need to be held accountable for making threats against the US Government and The President of The United States.
Meanwhile over in London another Jihadist, Democrat Liberal decided to burn an entire apartment complex down.
And then there is CNN's sponsorship of an Assasination Play in The Park.  I thought things like what Griffin, Madonna, and CNN did is illegal.

I am at the point where I think we are on the verge of Civil War, and we'd be forced in to it because The Left and The Jihadists are allying with each other and have begun to try to pick off conservatives and target Conservative politicians with physical and political violence.

The best thing that could happen to Kathy Griffin, Colbert and Madonna would be for them to encounter a Jihadist and be beheaded. 

Then we could stick their heads on a pike and broadcast it to the world.

*"This is your head!"
"This is your head on Liberalism"*

Just Say NO!

Open Borders and No Vetting is what they want? 
Then let happen what happens.


----------



## candycorn

Geaux4it said:


> Im sure the libs are partying today. They fuel this hate
> -Geaux



THINKING ANYONE IS PARTYING IN REFERENCE TO THIS IS THE MOST HATEFUL THING ANYONE COULD STATE.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one has "Trump Reichstagfire" written all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one lefty can't defend the shooter all by himself. Where are all the other lefties?
> 
> 
> Waiting to hear what bullet points they should use in their defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Defend the shooter ...? are you insane ... I condemn absolutely totally and categorically the shooting..*.there cannot possibly be a rationale of an argument for raw murder ....
Click to expand...



By conflating this with the Reichstag, you are pushing the idea that Trump is a "Hitler".


This is a form of deflection from the topic, ie this violent political attack from the Left.


That is a form of defense.


Also, it is worth pointing out that you are pushing the world view that the shooter likely has, ie that Trump is a Monster.


IF Trump were a HItler, and the GOP were the Nazi's, then political violence would be called for.


YOu are claiming you don't support him all the while making the case for his actions.


----------



## eddiew

Crixus said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we hate his guts   but not this far......   never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, this guy didn't even do anything. But had it been Baron Trump at Schlitterban you would jizz your pants. That how sick the typical left leaning person has become. Sew your hate and then you cowards run when it all kicks off.
Click to expand...

as usual crixus  you have nothing  nothing but hate


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
Click to expand...


If it wasn't for the armed security assigned because of Scalises leadership position it would have been a shooting gallery you stupid cunnt.  When you outlaw guns only criminals will have them, if you think someone willing to conduct a mass murder is concerned about illegally acquiring a firearm then you are a fucking retard.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

candycorn said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
Click to expand...



Seven and a half more years.


----------



## Iceweasel

candycorn said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
Click to expand...

Follow your own advice Cornhole. I was alive during Obama's term and there was nowhere remotely near the vitriol. No protests, no attempt to overthrow his administration, no hourly crisis alerts, no barrage of media criticisms. In fact Obama was treated like a sweetheart by the press. The only criticisms I saw was on forums or talk radio, everything else was fawning all over him. You live in a twisted distorted world.


----------



## hadit

Is nothing more important than partisan sniping?  We face very real problems.


----------



## Iceweasel

Crixus said:


> Leadership from both sides need to back way up and look at our rhetoric.


The right is demonizing the left? Where? When?


----------



## candycorn

Iceweasel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow your own advice Cornhole. I was alive during Obama's term and there was nowhere remotely near the vitriol. No protests, no attempt to overthrow his administration, no hourly crisis alerts, no barrage of media criticisms. In fact Obama was treated like a sweetheart by the press. The only criticisms I saw was on forums or talk radio, everything else was fawning all over him. You live in a twisted distorted world.
Click to expand...


You may have been alive; you were not awake.  Meanwhile people like you think people like me are “partying” because of this shooting.  If anyone is twisted and distorted, it is you asswipe.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a matter of time with all the hate the left has been promoting on a day in day out minute by minute basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how late they are on the calls banning guns?
> Matter of time until Candy pen, bikerderp and JoeB come and say it was republicans fault for not banning guns like Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, this is just a case of 2nd Amendment solutions....or else faked, like Sandy Hook was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn, we know you gettin' some tonight. I mean you really got hard over that crosshairs business. At least you will own it. That makes you NOT a coward. Just wrong.
Click to expand...

Pardon?


----------



## candycorn

Only the right wing losers are trying to make political hay out of this.  Speaks volumes as to just how low they have sunk.


----------



## easyt65

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seven and a half more years.


----------



## guno

easyt65 said:


> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.


reportedly a white guy


----------



## Penelope

I am sorry, its just another shooting. The only reason its on the news like it is, is its a Congressman , and it happened at a GOP baseball practice, you know the ones who probably all carry a gun. 

In other news.................................


----------



## eddiew

Iceweasel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow your own advice Cornhole. I was alive during Obama's term and there was nowhere remotely near the vitriol. No protests, no attempt to overthrow his administration, no hourly crisis alerts, no barrage of media criticisms. In fact Obama was treated like a sweetheart by the press. The only criticisms I saw was on forums or talk radio, everything else was fawning all over him. You live in a twisted distorted world.
Click to expand...

WHO more than Trump has promoted  violence over the past couple of years??


----------



## Penelope

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the armed security assigned because of Scalises leadership position it would have been a shooting gallery you stupid cunnt.  When you outlaw guns only criminals will have them, if you think someone willing to conduct a mass murder is concerned about illegally acquiring a firearm then you are a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


Cry me a river, I really don't care. Also I am a mature conservative Democrat who wants gun laws.


----------



## rightwinger

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think Scalise was singled out.  There were 14-15 shots fired.  Luckily the assassin was a bad shot or else more could have been more hurt.  It was the GOP softball practice game so lots of people  there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good thing ya
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish them all well
> 
> Seems they caught the guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for you. You are a cool lib. That said, what the hell, I can see trying to do this to a politition. Gabby Giffords, Ronald Reagan, the Kennedy brothers, all were hit out doing political stuff. These guys were playing baseball! This is like rolling up on a guy and shooting them on the shitter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target of opportunity
> 
> I remember the 60s-70s well as JFK, RFK, MLK, were assassinated. Later George Wallace,  Ford, Reagan and even the pope were shot at. They even killed John Lennon
> 
> I had hoped we moved past this stuff. Regardless of political affiliation, these people are representing our country and taking shots at them does not resolve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leadership from both sides need to back way up and look at our rhetoric.
Click to expand...


Agree....it used to be just politics
You disagreed with someone but you could still go out and have a drink with them

Now, it is ruled by extreme partisan hatred. The opposition is no longer American, they are looked at as evil


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

L.K.Eder said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hard to keep up with the scumbag statements posted in now at least 4 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy asked whether they were republicans or democrats before the shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> source? LOL
Click to expand...


A representative from florida who left the practice early and had an exchange with the gunman in the parking lot.

GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’


----------



## LoneLaugher

iceberg said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> i'm gonna wait for some facts first.
Click to expand...


What a guy!


----------



## depotoo

I heard Rep Williams may have been shot as well.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> By conflating this with the Reichstag, you are pushing the idea that Trump is a "Hitler".
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are claiming you don't support him all the while making the case for his actions.


No I am pushing the idea that Trump in the past has used various tragedies and slaughters to political advantage ...the recent anniversary of the Pulse shootings in Orlando Florida brings  to mind the Trump Reichstag reactions

I am making the case for actions that are then used to attack the causes and people I may support ? ...you are Sadly mistaken

*I absolutely and totally and Categorically condemn the use of murder or attempted murder or violence against political opponents..I even condemn threats of shooting and violence * that has led to candidates dropping out of races for fear of their lives
*Trump-Era Political Violence Deterring Democratic Candidates*


----------



## rightwinger

Iceweasel said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leadership from both sides need to back way up and look at our rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> The right is demonizing the left? Where? When?
Click to expand...


You must have been in a coma during the Obama administration


----------



## LoneLaugher

Steve_McGarrett said:


> If the perp was from one of the countries Trump tried to ban. He can get his PR people on that immediately, if you catch my drift.
> __________________



5

Gotta think about what's important.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Call Sign Chaos said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hard to keep up with the scumbag statements posted in now at least 4 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy asked whether they were republicans or democrats before the shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> source? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A representative from florida who left the practice early and had an exchange with the gunman in the parking lot.
> 
> GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’
Click to expand...

he believes he talked to the gunman, but does not know if that is true. i will wait for the facts to come in. thank you.


----------



## easyt65

candycorn said:


> Only the right wing losers are trying to make political hay out of this.  Speaks volumes as to just how low they have sunk.



The Democratic Party Candidate's Campaign Staff was caught paying an organization to provide a violent crowd that would physically attack, beat and bloody supporters of the other candidate at the opponent's own rally.

 
The Former President, his Cabinet, and his loyalists remaining in the newly elected Govt committed crimes, to include 'Felony Espionage' against the United States and its citizens in an attempt to seditiously undermine / over-throw the newly elected Govt.

Democrats rigged their Primaries, cheated in their Primaries, and coordinated with the Fake News All-In media to keep a candidate in the race who should have been forced out for being under multiple FBI investigations for crimes she DID commit.

Democrats rioted, destroyed property, looted, committed arson, perpetrated acts of TERRORISM by fire-bombing GOP Election Campaign HQs, threatened the lives of Electoral College voters in an attempt to change the outcome of the election, successfully used violence to shut down Constitutionally protected Freedom of Speech, called for treasonous COUPS against the newly elected govt, and called for the assassination of the newly elected President.

...and you want to talk about how far ANYONE else has sunk?!


----------



## rightwinger

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Fifty shots were reportedly fired.
> FIFTY!!!



Was it a sniper type attack?


----------



## Crixus

candycorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure the libs are partying today. They fuel this hate
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THINKING ANYONE IS PARTYING IN REFERENCE TO THIS IS THE MOST HATEFUL THING ANYONE COULD STATE.
Click to expand...



Yet you all do it. If not outright (typically to cowardly) then through inuendo. Do you think all this stops at Shakespeare or Cathy griffin? Not this time. I will find every post and every innuendo and I will beat you libs over the head with it as I find them from the flamezone to politics. You cowards will own your crap.


rightwinger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leadership from both sides need to back way up and look at our rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> The right is demonizing the left? Where? When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have been in a coma during the Obama administration
Click to expand...



Nope.  Saw it all, sadly the only one fotnany play were the crosshairs things. Thing is, the crazy libs shoot their own kind more then right wing nut jobs. In the end this is hate  cultivated by the radical left.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Kill yourself scumbag.


No comprendo ...I am on a Mexican Radio


----------



## tyroneweaver

The dems and the left have been egging this on since november


----------



## depotoo

Rhetoric such as this has to stop


----------



## Crixus

candycorn said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow your own advice Cornhole. I was alive during Obama's term and there was nowhere remotely near the vitriol. No protests, no attempt to overthrow his administration, no hourly crisis alerts, no barrage of media criticisms. In fact Obama was treated like a sweetheart by the press. The only criticisms I saw was on forums or talk radio, everything else was fawning all over him. You live in a twisted distorted world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have been alive; you were not awake.  Meanwhile people like you think people like me are “partying” because of this shooting.  If anyone is twisted and distorted, it is you asswipe.
Click to expand...


Not directly, your type just skirts the edges.


----------



## Billy_Bob

easyt65 said:


> Rep. Scalise shot in Virginia - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Rep. Steve Scalise was shot in Alexandria, Virginia. He and his aide were hit - story developing.



Agents on scene identified the assailant as middle aged man who is a known left wing antagonist but refused to give the name..  

NO Surprise that a left wing antagonist who believes his world is ending would resort to terrorism..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Kill yourself scumbag.


you are suffering from Triggered Jejune Syndrome ...TJS


----------



## candycorn

easyt65 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the right wing losers are trying to make political hay out of this.  Speaks volumes as to just how low they have sunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party Candidate's Campaign Staff was caught paying an organization to provide a violent crowd that would physically attack, beat and bloody supporters of the other candidate at the opponent's own rally.
> 
> 
> The Former President, his Cabinet, and his loyalists remaining in the newly elected Govt committed crimes, to include 'Felony Espionage' against the united States in an attempt to seditiously undermine / over-throw the newly elected Govt.
> 
> Democrats rigged their Primaries, cheated in elections, and coordinated with the media to keep a candidate in the race who should have been forced out for being under multiple FBI investigations for crimes she DID commit.
> 
> Democrats rioted, destroyed property, looted, committed arson, perpetrated acts of TERRORISM by fire-bombing GOP Election Campaign HQs, threatened the lives of Electoral College voters in an attempt to change the outcome of the election, successfully used violence to shut down Constitutionally protected Freedom of Speech, called for treasonous COUPS against the newly elected govt, and called for the assassination of the newly elected President.
> 
> ...and you want to talk about how far ANYONE else has sunk?!
> 
> View attachment 132949
Click to expand...

Not sure which is funnier; that you expect others to believe that shit or that you believe it yourself.


----------



## Crixus

depotoo said:


> This rhetoric has to stop.  Rhetoric such as this has to stop




Wha, wha, wha, but first amendment because if we don't say stupid shit no one will listen.


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> WHO more than Trump has promoted  violence over the past couple of years??


Oh, I don't know...maybe the woman whose campaign was caught paying an organization to send thugs to Trump rallies to beat and bloody Trump supporters......

View attachment 132950

Undercover video shows Democrats saying they hire agitators to disrupt Donald Trump events

Dem operative 'stepping back' after video suggests group incited violence at Trump rallies - CNNPolitics.com

Activist Who Took Credit For Violent Chicago Protests Was On Hillary’s Payroll


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> By conflating this with the Reichstag, you are pushing the idea that Trump is a "Hitler".
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are claiming you don't support him all the while making the case for his actions.
> 
> 
> 
> No I am pushing the idea that Trump in the past has used various tragedies and slaughters to political advantage ...the recent anniversary of the Pulse shootings in Orlando Florida brings  to mind the Trump Reichstag reactions
> 
> I am making the case for actions that are then used to attack the causes and people I may support ? ...you are Sadly mistaken
> 
> *I absolutely and totally and Categorically condemn the use of murder or attempted murder or violence against political opponents..I even condemn threats of shooting and violence * that has led to candidates dropping out of races for fear of their lives
> *Trump-Era Political Violence Deterring Democratic Candidates*
Click to expand...




You in effect called Trump a Hitler.

If Trump is Hitler, than why are you being a pussy about LITERALLY fighting against him?


You claim to denounce the shooter while making the case for his actions.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

candycorn said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the right wing losers are trying to make political hay out of this.  Speaks volumes as to just how low they have sunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party Candidate's Campaign Staff was caught paying an organization to provide a violent crowd that would physically attack, beat and bloody supporters of the other candidate at the opponent's own rally.
> 
> 
> The Former President, his Cabinet, and his loyalists remaining in the newly elected Govt committed crimes, to include 'Felony Espionage' against the united States in an attempt to seditiously undermine / over-throw the newly elected Govt.
> 
> Democrats rigged their Primaries, cheated in elections, and coordinated with the media to keep a candidate in the race who should have been forced out for being under multiple FBI investigations for crimes she DID commit.
> 
> Democrats rioted, destroyed property, looted, committed arson, perpetrated acts of TERRORISM by fire-bombing GOP Election Campaign HQs, threatened the lives of Electoral College voters in an attempt to change the outcome of the election, successfully used violence to shut down Constitutionally protected Freedom of Speech, called for treasonous COUPS against the newly elected govt, and called for the assassination of the newly elected President.
> 
> ...and you want to talk about how far ANYONE else has sunk?!
> 
> View attachment 132949
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure which is funnier; that you expect others to believe that shit or that you believe it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...b3UAhWBcj4KHYJ4C8oQMwglKAQwBA&iact=mrc&uact=8
Click to expand...


We have it on video dipshit.


----------



## depotoo

It was an aide of Rep Williams that was shot, not Rep Williams.


----------



## Iceweasel

candycorn said:


> Only the right wing losers are trying to make political hay out of this.  Speaks volumes as to just how low they have sunk.


You can't see from the bottom of your sewer. But the fact is they were targeted for a reason and you want to hide from the reason.


----------



## guno

Rocko said:


> Liberals are out of control


Gabrielle Giffords on Twitter


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update




CNN's Wolf Blitzer desperate to identify the rifle. Guess he’s hoping that someone will call it an assault rifle.

Already setting up the “blame the gun” narrative.


----------



## Crixus

Iceweasel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the right wing losers are trying to make political hay out of this.  Speaks volumes as to just how low they have sunk.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see from the bottom of your sewer. But the fact is they were targeted for a reason and you want to hide from the reason.
Click to expand...


This is typical.


----------



## The Original Tree

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill yourself scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> No comprendo ...I am on a Mexican Radio
Click to expand...

Everyone knows you have been struggling trying to get your green card.
How about you quit trying to be a Leftist Jihadist sometime and maybe America will let you in.
Barring that, just sneak across the border.
If you can.


----------



## easyt65

candycorn said:


> Not sure which is funnier; that you expect others to believe that shit or that you believe it yourself.


I don't know which is more pathetic, your imitation of Rip Van Winkle or your mental illness (voluntary delusion)....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

candycorn said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmyup. All the USMB libs finally got what they wanted Jillian, rderp, camp, all this guys are in a libo heaven circkle jerk of ecstasy, candycorn will be here soon to say it was a republican assassin, but will also make the shooter an official democrat. Teach thoses assholes to blay baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
Click to expand...


Anyone shoot them?


----------



## Iceweasel

NYcarbineer said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut jobs who burn down college campuses and spray young girls with pepper spray are now taking it to a new level
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean these guys?
Click to expand...

They were doing their job, not disrupting the campus. The disrupters were the ones blocking traffic. And it needed to be explained to you. LOL


----------



## rightwinger

Where is the NRA on this?


Advocating the arming of baseball players


----------



## Crixus

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN's Wolf Blitzer desperate to identify the rifle. Guess he’s hoping that someone will call it an assault rifle.
> Already setting up the “blame the gun” narrative.




Five bucks says it's a black long gun with high capacity mags shooting green tip armor piercing dumb dumb bullets with bible verses etched on each one.


----------



## Crixus

rightwinger said:


> Where is the NRA on this?
> 
> 
> Advocating the arming of baseball players




Baseball bat guns. Just fucked up you can't play baseball without getting your ass shot.


----------



## Brain357

Rocko said:


> Liberals are out of control



Can't be, they are scared of guns remember?

Glad no dead count yet.


----------



## Crixus

The Original Tree said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill yourself scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> No comprendo ...I am on a Mexican Radio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows you have been struggling trying to get your green card.
> How about you quit trying to be a Leftist Jihadist sometime and maybe America will let you in.
> Barring that, just sneak across the border.
> If you can.
Click to expand...


While one canz


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
Click to expand...

Firearms dont make anyone into a killer, they have no control over people. Shit for brains


----------



## The VOR

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything it reinforces the need for guns for protection against you loons on the left
Click to expand...

We know you were first hoping it would be a Muslim, but now, being the fine christian you are, you'll pray that it was someone on the left, you vile piece of shit.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Some crazies in this world, I will never understand it.  My prayers with those hit. 

Thank the police for their work, as Rand Paul stated on CNN if not for the police there would have been many killed, he stated that this guy had a massive amount of ammo, so this was carefully planned.  They had pistols and were going against a heavily armed man with a rifle.  Female officer was airlifted to hospital if I heard correctly.  These are the kind of cops the world needs more of, fearless and committed to duty regardless of personal risk.  Everyone at this ballgame owe their life to these officers.

According to CNN the shooter was arrested, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Where is the NRA on this?
> 
> 
> Advocating the arming of baseball players





Another lefty shows up to Deflect as part of the Defense process.


----------



## Votto

bodecea said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority Whip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What position does he play...or did he play?
Click to expand...


I think 3rd base


----------



## Crixus

SassyIrishLass said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone shoot them?
Click to expand...



Nope. Because they only go out on TV.


----------



## Brain357

rightwinger said:


> Where is the NRA on this?
> 
> 
> Advocating the arming of baseball players



Sounds like there was plenty of armed protection...


----------



## Votto




----------



## The VOR

SassyIrishLass said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything it reinforces the need for guns for protection against you loons on the left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you were first hoping it would be a Muslim, but now, being the fine christian you are, you'll pray that it was someone on the left, you vile piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah shaddup ya tired old troll.
Click to expand...

Hey, I thought you had me on ignore?  LOL.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Original Tree said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill yourself scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> No comprendo ...I am on a Mexican Radio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows you have been struggling trying to get your green card.
> How about you quit trying to be a Leftist Jihadist sometime and maybe America will let you in.
> Barring that, just sneak across the border.
> If you can.
Click to expand...

I float like a manhole cover and I sting like a B 52


----------



## eddiew

easyt65 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO more than Trump has promoted  violence over the past couple of years??
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know...maybe the woman whose campaign was caught paying an organization to send thugs to Trump rallies to beat and bloody Trump supporters......
> 
> View attachment 132950
> 
> Undercover video shows Democrats saying they hire agitators to disrupt Donald Trump events
> 
> Dem operative 'stepping back' after video suggests group incited violence at Trump rallies - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Activist Who Took Credit For Violent Chicago Protests Was On Hillary’s Payroll
Click to expand...

never head of that   but did see your president on TV many times promoting violence against Dems  Did you miss it?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
Click to expand...

Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.

Enforce those, and no new one will be needed


----------



## Rustic

August West said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Networks are going wild about those awful gun-owners.  Meanwhile a HUNDRED  americans are killed every day by car-owners and the press never cares.
> 
> 
> 
> It won`t be long until we hear the gun/criminal/terrorist lobby group telling us all people playing baseball should be armed.
Click to expand...

Better than more useless frivolous gun control laws, it's obvious more laws don't stop shootings. Dip shit


----------



## skookerasbil

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill yourself scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> No comprendo ...I am on a Mexican Radio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows you have been struggling trying to get your green card.
> How about you quit trying to be a Leftist Jihadist sometime and maybe America will let you in.
> Barring that, just sneak across the border.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I float like a manhole cover and I sting like a B 52
Click to expand...



lol.......yep s0n.......we're all real sure ya do!!!


----------



## The Original Tree

SassyIrishLass said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU LOUSY PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone shoot them?
Click to expand...


*Remember that Play Fox News sponsored about BahRoke Insane O'Bummer getting dragged through the streets and then being lynched by a mob?*
*And remember how it was posted on Youtube and played over and over again, and how many Conservatives flocked in droves to go see the play, and provided all sorts of apologetic cover for it?*
*Remember how George Carlin held up the bloody severed head of BahRoke Insane O'Bummer an how all the newspapers and Main Stream Media excused it?*
*Remember how some of the Music Industry's most prominent musicians and actors went after O'Bummer's kids and said they should be aborted or run over by a train, or better yet, got burnt alive in The White House?*
*Remember how the GOP paid felons, drug addicts, illegals, and the homeless to be bussed in by the thousands to Clinton Rallies all across the country to commit thousands of Felonious Assaults on her followers?*
*Remember how the GOP made up lie after lie after lie about Clinton's relationship with Putin and harassed her with the complicity of the media for two years, and held meaningless after meaningless hearings over it with Zero Evidence ever uncovered?*
*Remember when some Republican went to a softball game and shot up a bunch of Democrat Congressmen because his party told him that was the right and acceptable way to "Resist Democracy"?*
*Remember when Republicans repeatedly blamed The Victims of The Pulse Nightclub for being shot to death because we weren't nice enough to Jihadists, didn't give them enough food stamps, free housing, welfare, and free education?*
*
Yah ME NEITHER!*

*Trust Me, Liberals are overjoyed.  They love death.  And they love Jihadists.  And they LOVE TO HATE.  They are the Most Intolerant and Biggoted People In The World.
I guarantee you Maxipad Water, Nazi Pelosi, and Upchuck Schummer are saying privately,*

*"Wish our black shirt allies could have taken more GOP Congressmen out!"

Peaceful Transition of Power MY ASS!

#RESIST DEMOCRACY = Declared War on The US and our Constitution.*


----------



## theHawk

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the NRA on this?
> 
> 
> Advocating the arming of baseball players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lefty shows up to Deflect as part of the Defense process.
Click to expand...


Republicans haven't been attacked enough today, he has to join in.


----------



## Votto




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Call Sign Chaos said:


> A representative from florida who left the practice early and had an exchange with the gunman in the parking lot.
> 
> GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’


*Reichstag's Conjecture *
Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-FL) left practice shortly before the shooting, and he *believes *he spoke with the gunman briefly before getting into a car with his staffers about 7:10 a.m., reported Fox News.

“There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there,” DeSantis said. “It was just a little odd, and then he kind of walked toward the area where all this happened.”

The Florida Republican said* the man was not carrying anything* when he spoke to him, but DeSantis *believes *he fired the shots a short time later.


----------



## bodecea

Votto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority Whip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What position does he play...or did he play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 3rd base
Click to expand...

He'll be slowed down a tad now.


----------



## skookerasbil

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN's Wolf Blitzer desperate to identify the rifle. Guess he’s hoping that someone will call it an assault rifle.
> Already setting up the “blame the gun” narrative.





Which nobody cares about...........


----------



## Brynmr

The VOR said:


> We know you were first hoping it would be a Muslim, but now, being the fine christian you are, you'll pray that it was someone on the left, you



It was someone on the Left. 

Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.


----------



## Votto

Rustic said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Networks are going wild about those awful gun-owners.  Meanwhile a HUNDRED  americans are killed every day by car-owners and the press never cares.
> 
> 
> 
> It won`t be long until we hear the gun/criminal/terrorist lobby group telling us all people playing baseball should be armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than more useless frivolous gun control laws, it's obvious more laws don't stop shootings. Dip shit
Click to expand...


Dims prefer knives and bombs


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update!

Liberals Attack POTUS Trump After Scalise Shooting: “It Should Have Been His Dumb Ass to Get Popped”

www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/liberals-attack-potus-trump-scalise-shooting-dumb-ass-get-popped/


----------



## Rustic

eddiew said:


> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people


Only a fucking moron would think more frivolous laws would stop Shootings... frivolous laws are the reason for the shootings.


----------



## bodecea

Jarlaxle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a matter of time with all the hate the left has been promoting on a day in day out minute by minute basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how late they are on the calls banning guns?
> Matter of time until Candy pen, bikerderp and JoeB come and say it was republicans fault for not banning guns like Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, this is just a case of 2nd Amendment solutions....or else faked, like Sandy Hook was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Urine idiot.
Click to expand...

I certainly don't understand why you are so negative on what I said.


----------



## Brynmr

Votto said:


>



Yep. She's having a very bad day.


----------



## Moonglow

Rocko said:


> Liberals are out of control


I know, my bank account is in the red..


----------



## Penelope

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
Click to expand...


Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update!
> 
> Liberals Attack POTUS Trump After Scalise Shooting: “It Should Have Been His Dumb Ass to Get Popped”
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/liberals-attack-potus-trump-scalise-shooting-dumb-ass-get-popped/


You mean a Reichstag's fire has broken out ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Brynmr said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. She's having a very bad day.
Click to expand...


She's too stupid to grasp it.


----------



## bodecea

Votto said:


>


That thing looks like a loaf of monkey bread.


----------



## Rustic

Votto said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Networks are going wild about those awful gun-owners.  Meanwhile a HUNDRED  americans are killed every day by car-owners and the press never cares.
> 
> 
> 
> It won`t be long until we hear the gun/criminal/terrorist lobby group telling us all people playing baseball should be armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than more useless frivolous gun control laws, it's obvious more laws don't stop shootings. Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dims prefer knives and bombs
Click to expand...


We have bigger fish to fry… Only control freaks want more frivolous gun-control laws.
2017 Real Time Death Statistics in America


----------



## The VOR

Brynmr said:


> It was someone on the Left.


Really, do tell?  



> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.


Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.


----------



## theHawk

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
Click to expand...


Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill yourself scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> No comprendo ...I am on a Mexican Radio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows you have been struggling trying to get your green card.
> How about you quit trying to be a Leftist Jihadist sometime and maybe America will let you in.
> Barring that, just sneak across the border.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I float like a manhole cover and I sting like a B 52
Click to expand...


I thought they took you down this morning?


----------



## bodecea

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update!
> 
> Liberals Attack POTUS Trump After Scalise Shooting: “It Should Have Been His Dumb Ass to Get Popped”
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/liberals-attack-potus-trump-scalise-shooting-dumb-ass-get-popped/


Some idiots on twitter......just like trump.....idiots on twitter.


----------



## Votto

bodecea said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks like a loaf of monkey bread.
Click to expand...


So I reckon you think it was funny as well


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...b3UAhWBcj4KHYJ4C8oQMwglKAQwBA&iact=mrc&uact=8
> Undercover video shows Democrats saying they hire agitators to disrupt Donald Trump events
> Dem operative 'stepping back' after video suggests group incited violence at Trump rallies - CNNPolitics.com
> Activist Who Took Credit For Violent Chicago Protests Was On Hillary’s Payroll
> 
> 
> 
> never head of that
Click to expand...

Gee, I'M SHOCKED....


----------



## Brain357

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
Click to expand...


He'd have shot a lot fewer without one.


----------



## Mac1958

Given our political climate, is anyone surprised?

Nope.

Will this change anything, make people stop behaving that way?

Nope.
.


----------



## eddiew

Rustic said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fucking moron would think more frivolous laws would stop Shootings... frivolous laws are the reason for the shootings.
Click to expand...

and only an ah would think that making it harder for crazies to get guns is a bad thing


----------



## Divine Wind

Mac1958 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
Click to expand...

Nutjobs use politics and/or religion as a pretense to do what they do, but the real reason is because they are nutjobs.


----------



## Uncensored2008

The VOR said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
Click to expand...


Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.


----------



## Mac1958

Divine.Wind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutjobs use politics and/or religion as a pretense to do what they do, but the real reason is because they are nutjobs.
Click to expand...

Yup.

Here's what I'm not quite sure of:  Do people become ideologues because they're nuts, or does being an ideologue make someone nuts?
.


----------



## The VOR

Uncensored2008 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
Click to expand...

Really?  Where did you hear that?


----------



## Correll

The VOR said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
Click to expand...




She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.

You live in that world too.


WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.


And we see more and more liberals doing just that.


----------



## Divine Wind

eddiew said:


> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people


It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?


----------



## Penelope

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
Click to expand...


What an ignorant statement.


----------



## bodecea

Votto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks like a loaf of monkey bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I reckon you think it was funny as well
Click to expand...

Not at all...just stating that that thing looks like a loaf of monkey bread.  Same brownish color, dark brown (cinnamon veins) etc.


----------



## Iceweasel

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
Click to expand...

Nothing you say is ever true. The SS recipient issue had to do with managing the paperwork, not cashing checks. Most states are OC? Never heard that one. But no, we do not want to arm liberals, too emotional and the gun will make them do things.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people



Yo stupid, guns are already outlawed in DC....


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut jobs who burn down college campuses and spray young girls with pepper spray are now taking it to a new level
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean these guys?
Click to expand...

Snowflakes got out of their safe space…


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update!


Per Drudge Tweet,
GUNMAN: ‘KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE’
DRUDGE REPORT on Twitter


----------



## theHawk

Brain357 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'd have shot a lot fewer without one.
Click to expand...


He would had just blown them up with a pressure cooker, or ran people over with a truck.

It's not the means we need to focus on, it's the terrorists we allow on the streets.  Thugs and terrorists should be kept locked up.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fucking moron would think more frivolous laws would stop Shootings... frivolous laws are the reason for the shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and only an ah would think that making it harder for crazies to get guns is a bad thing
Click to expand...



Jumping the gun a bit to assume the shooter is crazy.


----------



## skookerasbil

rightwinger said:


> Where is the NRA on this?
> 
> 
> Advocating the arming of baseball players




Hmmm......I get it s0n. Remorse for not being able to be there and call 911.....then all would have worked out fine!!


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo stupid, guns are already outlawed in DC....
Click to expand...

Nope....not true at all.  
You don't remember District of Columbia v. Heller - Wikipedia


----------



## LordBrownTrout

_"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._


----------



## Brain357

Divine.Wind said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
Click to expand...


http://thehill.com/regulation/317634-house-republicans-block-obama-era-gun-rule


----------



## mudwhistle

novasteve said:


> breaking


Good post.


----------



## The VOR

Correll said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
Click to expand...

I see we have another nutter who doesn't drink the right wing Kool-Aid, but spoons it out of the canister and shovels it directly into your mouth, bypassing the water part.  LOL.


----------



## Penelope

Iceweasel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you say is ever true. The SS recipient issue had to do with managing the paperwork, not cashing checks. Most states are OC? Never heard that one. But no, we do not want to arm liberals, too emotional and the gun will make them do things.
Click to expand...




Iceweasel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you say is ever true. The SS recipient issue had to do with managing the paperwork, not cashing checks. Most states are OC? Never heard that one. But no, we do not want to arm liberals, too emotional and the gun will make them do things.
Click to expand...


Who is the SS recipient and what is the OC??


----------



## theHawk

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update!
> 
> 
> Per Drudge Tweet,
> GUNMAN: ‘KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE’
> DRUDGE REPORT on Twitter



Sounds like an Antifa fag.  Will they finally be labeled a terrorist group?


----------



## bodecea

LordBrownTrout said:


> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._


Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Uncensored2008 said:


> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.


someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon


----------



## skookerasbil

theHawk said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'd have shot a lot fewer without one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would had just blown them up with a pressure cooker, or ran people over with a truck.
> 
> It's not the means we need to focus on, it's the terrorists we allow on the streets.  Thugs and terrorists should be kept locked up.
Click to expand...



Too many k00k lefty judges out there.......here in New York, some pos black 15 year old with 11 priors maimed a cop for life. The left does one thing exceedingly well I will admit.......it ideas get good people killed all the time.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

mudwhistle said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> Good post.
Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## easyt65

Hmmm...

You think any Democrats will support the idea of giving Scalise the JFK Profile in Courage Award after this?


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
Click to expand...

did trump not support violence  on tv in front of millions ?   he who casts the first stone?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

In a dramatic blow-by-blow account, Representative* Mo Brooks of Alabama t*old CNN the gunman was armed with a rifle and appeared to be a* white male.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Crixus said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN's Wolf Blitzer desperate to identify the rifle. Guess he’s hoping that someone will call it an assault rifle.
> Already setting up the “blame the gun” narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five bucks says it's a black long gun with high capacity mags shooting green tip armor piercing dumb dumb bullets with bible verses etched on each one.
Click to expand...

Why would a liberal go any where near a bible, let alone put a bible verse on a bullet?
They all Hate God and Hate People that Believe in God.


----------



## theHawk

Penelope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an ignorant statement.
Click to expand...


Did people stop him by talking?  No, they shot him dead.  Another example of guns being used for self-defense, and libs lose their minds over it.


----------



## rightwinger

Gabby Giffords on baseball practice shooting: 'My heart is with my former colleagues'


----------



## skookerasbil

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
Click to expand...



Which clearly means he didn't have one!!

HOLY fUcK.......progressives......no connect the dots abilities whatsoever. Its fascinating to me!!


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> In a dramatic blow-by-blow account, Representative* Mo Brooks of Alabama t*old CNN the gunman was armed with a rifle and appeared to be a* white male.*


Who gives a damn what color he was? Why are you trying to insert race into something like this? 

Geez, Tyrone, you're pathetic.


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the armed security assigned because of Scalises leadership position it would have been a shooting gallery you stupid cunnt.  When you outlaw guns only criminals will have them, if you think someone willing to conduct a mass murder is concerned about illegally acquiring a firearm then you are a fucking retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cry me a river, I really don't care. Also I am a mature conservative Democrat who wants gun laws.
Click to expand...

More frivolous gun laws equal more violent crime -- nutter… Fact


----------



## skookerasbil

rightwinger said:


> Gabby Giffords on baseball practice shooting: 'My heart is with my former colleagues'




lol.....what does this have to do with anything?

We really do need to start tracking those with thought process disorders.


----------



## Correll

The VOR said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see we have another nutter who doesn't drink the right wing Kool-Aid, but spoons it out of the canister and shovels it directly into your mouth, bypassing the water part.  LOL.
Click to expand...



Tyrone, in this very thread, called this Trump's Reichstag Fire.


That is calling Trump Hitler.


And he is FAR from alone in that. 


If half the country lives in a reality where a "Hitler" is LITERALLY in the White House, then of course some of them will fight.


Indeed, that low numbers of violence shows that either many Lefties are lying pieces of filth, or cowards who would quietly follow the rules in a "Nazi Germany".


----------



## The Original Tree

TyroneSlothrop said:


> In a dramatic blow-by-blow account, Representative* Mo Brooks of Alabama t*old CNN the gunman was armed with a rifle and appeared to be a* white male.*


Who Identifies as Black, Or Liberal, or as a Jihadist, or a Piece of Shit.
No difference.
What does race have to do with being an asshole?
Most of the treasonous pieces of shit on The Left are White.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The NRA is due out any minute thanking god we live in a country where anyone can get a gun.

Cons get ready, all the con representatives will want gun free zones wherever they go, so get your signs a ready and stomp that shit out immediately. Or they'll take yer guns away!

Alex Jones will be out today declaring it a false flag operation by BLM or 'the jews' and Trump will praise him for it. 


When you have unstable people given control of any enterprise they are going to inspire instability. This is what Trump is.


----------



## theHawk

Etherion said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a dramatic blow-by-blow account, Representative* Mo Brooks of Alabama t*old CNN the gunman was armed with a rifle and appeared to be a* white male.*
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a damn what color he was? Why are you trying to insert race into something like this?
> 
> Geez, Tyrone, you're pathetic.
Click to expand...


He's elated it might not be a brownie or a Muzzie.


----------



## skookerasbil

Etherion said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a dramatic blow-by-blow account, Representative* Mo Brooks of Alabama t*old CNN the gunman was armed with a rifle and appeared to be a* white male.*
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a damn what color he was? Why are you trying to insert race into something like this?
> 
> Geez, Tyrone, you're pathetic.
Click to expand...



guy is a k00k bro..........how he navigates life without getting the snot kicked out of him . But its coming.............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

skookerasbil said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which clearly means he didn't have one!!
> 
> HOLY fUcK.......progressives......no connect the dots abilities whatsoever. Its fascinating to me!!
Click to expand...

Here is the account boo boo 
*Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-FL) *left practice shortly before the shooting, and he *believes* he spoke with the gunman briefly before getting into a car with his staffers about 7:10 a.m., reported Fox News.

“There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there,” DeSantis said. “It was just a little odd, and then he kind of walked toward the area where all this happened.”

The Florida Republican said *the man was not carrying anything* when he spoke to him, but DeSantis *believes *he fired the shots a *short time later.*

*He must have pulled the Rifle from his rectum eh*


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did trump not support violence  on tv in front of millions ?   he who casts the first stone?
Click to expand...




a. No, he didn't

b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.


----------



## RightyTighty

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
Click to expand...


One word - pizzagate.  I hope everyone survives.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

theHawk said:


> He's elated it might not be a brownie or a Muzzie.


you are heart broken it was not


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mac1958 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
Click to expand...


Sure there is if you ask your pals on the Right.

If a rightwing terror attack occurs, it's always just some nutcase.


----------



## Hugo Furst

IsaacNewton said:


> The NRA is due out any minute thanking god we live in a country where anyone can get a gun.
> 
> Cons get ready, all the con representatives will want gun free zones wherever they go, so get your signs a ready and stomp that shit out immediately. Or they'll take yer guns away!





IsaacNewton said:


> Cons get ready, all the con representatives will want gun free zones wherever they go,


Brings up a good question.

anyone know if that ball park was a gun free zone?

Would labeling it as one make a difference?


----------



## The VOR

Correll said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see we have another nutter who doesn't drink the right wing Kool-Aid, but spoons it out of the canister and shovels it directly into your mouth, bypassing the water part.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, in this very thread, called this Trump's Reichstag Fire.
> 
> 
> That is calling Trump Hitler.
> 
> 
> And he is FAR from alone in that.
> 
> 
> If half the country lives in a reality where a "Hitler" is LITERALLY in the White House, then of course some of them will fight.
> 
> 
> Indeed, that low numbers of violence shows that either many Lefties are lying pieces of filth, or cowards who would quietly follow the rules in a "Nazi Germany".
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

skookerasbil said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a dramatic blow-by-blow account, Representative* Mo Brooks of Alabama t*old CNN the gunman was armed with a rifle and appeared to be a* white male.*
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a damn what color he was? Why are you trying to insert race into something like this?
> 
> Geez, Tyrone, you're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> guy is a k00k bro..........how he navigates life without getting the snot kicked out of him . But its coming.............
Click to expand...

I am the kind of liberal that is built to last...


----------



## Correll

IsaacNewton said:


> The NRA is due out any minute thanking god we live in a country where anyone can get a gun.
> 
> Cons get ready, all the con representatives will want gun free zones wherever they go, so get your signs a ready and stomp that shit out immediately. Or they'll take yer guns away!




Another lefty showing up to defend the shooter with some deflection.


----------



## TemplarKormac

IsaacNewton said:


> The NRA is due out any minute thanking god we live in a country where anyone can get a gun.
> 
> Cons get ready, all the con representatives will want gun free zones wherever they go, so get your signs a ready and stomp that shit out immediately. Or they'll take yer guns away!


 You would be lauding the cops for taking that guy down if there had been Democrats on that ball field.

Please don't even start with the fake outrage.


----------



## Nosmo King

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
Click to expand...

You two are tied for the Gold Medal in Olympic Conclusion Jumping.


----------



## skookerasbil

IsaacNewton said:


> The NRA is due out any minute thanking god we live in a country where anyone can get a gun.
> 
> Cons get ready, all the con representatives will want gun free zones wherever they go, so get your signs a ready and stomp that shit out immediately. Or they'll take yer guns away!




Never gonna happen..........we'll be choosing up sides long, long before that would ever come to pass which means it will never come to pass. LOL...........in NY and Ct after Sandy Hook, they passed some ghey "assault rifle" ban..........and how many gun owners complied? 2 - 3% only.........they talked about state police going door to door. That idea was dropped after about 2 minutes!!


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a dramatic blow-by-blow account, Representative* Mo Brooks of Alabama t*old CNN the gunman was armed with a rifle and appeared to be a* white male.*
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a damn what color he was? Why are you trying to insert race into something like this?
> 
> Geez, Tyrone, you're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> guy is a k00k bro..........how he navigates life without getting the snot kicked out of him . But its coming.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the kind of liberal that is built to last...
Click to expand...

Built without a functioning brain it seems.


----------



## Correll

RightyTighty said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One word - pizzagate.  I hope everyone survives.
Click to expand...



Weren't you calling for white genocide just yesterday?


----------



## The Original Tree

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
Click to expand...

*Next thing you will be doing is calling for assassinations of cops too.

Oh wait, you already did that.

How many cops has The Democrat Party killed this year?

61 so far by my count.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Original Tree said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next thing you will be doing is calling for assassinations of cops too.
> 
> Oh wait, you already did that.
> 
> How many cops has The Democrat Party killed this year?
> 
> 61 so far by my count.*
Click to expand...

Gees the Democratic party killed 61 police officer ..where is Beauregard Sessions ?


----------



## depotoo

According to a Rep that was asked.





The VOR said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Where did you hear that?
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did trump not support violence  on tv in front of millions ?   he who casts the first stone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
Click to expand...

a....you are wrong
b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american


----------



## Correll

The VOR said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see we have another nutter who doesn't drink the right wing Kool-Aid, but spoons it out of the canister and shovels it directly into your mouth, bypassing the water part.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone, in this very thread, called this Trump's Reichstag Fire.
> 
> 
> That is calling Trump Hitler.
> 
> 
> And he is FAR from alone in that.
> 
> 
> If half the country lives in a reality where a "Hitler" is LITERALLY in the White House, then of course some of them will fight.
> 
> 
> Indeed, that low numbers of violence shows that either many Lefties are lying pieces of filth, or cowards who would quietly follow the rules in a "Nazi Germany".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about?
Click to expand...





My point was very clear, playing dumb is not an answer.



Tyrone, in this very thread, called this Trump's Reichstag Fire.


That is calling Trump Hitler.


And he is FAR from alone in that.


If half the country lives in a reality where a "Hitler" is LITERALLY in the White House, then of course some of them will fight.


Indeed, that low numbers of violence shows that either many Lefties are lying pieces of filth, or cowards who would quietly follow the rules in a "Nazi Germany".


----------



## TemplarKormac

NYcarbineer said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is if you ask your pals on the Right.
> 
> If a rightwing terror attack occurs, it's always just some nutcase.
Click to expand...

And to be fair, if it's an Islamic attack, the argument from the left is pretty much the same.

Silence ye hypocrite.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Etherion said:


> Built without a functioning brain it seems.


not needed to dispatch all you all


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nosmo King said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two are tied for the Gold Medal in Olympic Conclusion Jumping.
Click to expand...

which two?


----------



## jknowgood

eddiew said:


> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people


The liberals won't own guns.


----------



## Iceweasel

candycorn said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Just what you wanted. You are sad the shooter was a lousy shot, but this is the crescendo  you libs are building to. The democrat party has been instigating this since trump got in office. You reap what you fulminate, so reap it you gutless cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who on this forum has been instigating violence against Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone that treats him like he's Satan. Which is just about every lib here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow your own advice Cornhole. I was alive during Obama's term and there was nowhere remotely near the vitriol. No protests, no attempt to overthrow his administration, no hourly crisis alerts, no barrage of media criticisms. In fact Obama was treated like a sweetheart by the press. The only criticisms I saw was on forums or talk radio, everything else was fawning all over him. You live in a twisted distorted world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have been alive; you were not awake.  Meanwhile people like you think people like me are “partying” because of this shooting.  If anyone is twisted and distorted, it is you asswipe.
Click to expand...

I was very aware, Obama was handled with kidd gloves. Go ahead and post all those negative news stories. I dare you.

I said nothing about your dancing, you lie and propagandize like a good little lefty.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
Click to expand...


Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?


Etherion said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is if you ask your pals on the Right.
> 
> If a rightwing terror attack occurs, it's always just some nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to be fair, if it's an Islamic attack, the argument from the left is pretty much the same.
> 
> Silence ye hypocrite.
Click to expand...


And what, exactly, is the same argument I always make?


----------



## The Original Tree

theHawk said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> 
> Per Drudge Tweet,
> GUNMAN: ‘KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE’
> DRUDGE REPORT on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an Antifa fag.  Will they finally be labeled a terrorist group?
Click to expand...

*Stop Legitimizing this SCUM by calling them ANTIFA.  That movement is all about FASCISM.  Brownshirt, Blackshirt, no difference.

You know what the Nazi Brownshirts called themselves?  Something Heroic just like these pieces of subhuman shit do.
Sturmabteilung or in English "Storm Detachment"

ANTIFA is really FASCIST BLACKSHIRTS.
Their movement has nothing to do with fighting Fascism, and like The Nazis, it is about Promoting Nazism, or in their case Liberal Fascism.*


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did trump not support violence  on tv in front of millions ?   he who casts the first stone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
Click to expand...





a. Link to support your claim.

b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.


----------



## L.K.Eder

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two are tied for the Gold Medal in Olympic Conclusion Jumping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which two?
Click to expand...

i think it is obvious, which two in this case, as this poster agreed with a further poster.


----------



## boedicca

This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.

It's not good when a political movement becomes a Religion - but that is exactly what has happened to the Dem-Prog-Green-Identity Politics coalition.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
Click to expand...


Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.

Not big on thinking, are you.


----------



## kiwiman127

This incident proves that the polarization of America has gone way too far.
We can thank hyper-partisan media and the internet for all this hate in the political divide. 
Before all this hate and division ever reared it's ugly head, this hyper-partisanship did not exist.
The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## The Original Tree

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which clearly means he didn't have one!!
> 
> HOLY fUcK.......progressives......no connect the dots abilities whatsoever. Its fascinating to me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the account boo boo
> *Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-FL) *left practice shortly before the shooting, and he *believes* he spoke with the gunman briefly before getting into a car with his staffers about 7:10 a.m., reported Fox News.
> 
> “There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there,” DeSantis said. “It was just a little odd, and then he kind of walked toward the area where all this happened.”
> 
> The Florida Republican said *the man was not carrying anything* when he spoke to him, but DeSantis *believes *he fired the shots a *short time later.*
> 
> *He must have pulled the Rifle from his rectum eh*
Click to expand...




TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which clearly means he didn't have one!!
> 
> HOLY fUcK.......progressives......no connect the dots abilities whatsoever. Its fascinating to me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the account boo boo
> *Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-FL) *left practice shortly before the shooting, and he *believes* he spoke with the gunman briefly before getting into a car with his staffers about 7:10 a.m., reported Fox News.
> 
> “There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there,” DeSantis said. “It was just a little odd, and then he kind of walked toward the area where all this happened.”
> 
> The Florida Republican said *the man was not carrying anything* when he spoke to him, but DeSantis *believes *he fired the shots a *short time later.*
> 
> *He must have pulled the Rifle from his rectum eh*
Click to expand...

*I doubt that; but Pulling a Rifle From Your RECTUM is Highly Likely.
Especially with Your Rectum's Open Borders Policy.*


----------



## rightwinger

skookerasbil said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby Giffords on baseball practice shooting: 'My heart is with my former colleagues'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....what does this have to do with anything?
> 
> We really do need to start tracking those with thought process disorders.
Click to expand...


She has personal experience with this type of thing


----------



## IsaacNewton

Where are Alex Jones and his false flag theorist bugwits. Perhaps it takes a few days for the paranoia to really build in their minds, like boiling a frog.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Billy_Kinetta said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
Click to expand...

maybe they think the establishment republicans are just RINOs and agents of the deep state.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Built without a functioning brain it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> not needed to dispatch all you all
Click to expand...

"All you all" ?

Yeah, you might wish to reconsider that.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mac1958 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutjobs use politics and/or religion as a pretense to do what they do, but the real reason is because they are nutjobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Here's what I'm not quite sure of:  Do people become ideologues because they're nuts, or does being an ideologue make someone nuts?
> .
Click to expand...

IMO the nuttiness comes first.  Besides, most ideologues are nutty to begin with.


----------



## MindWars

novasteve said:


> breaking




I like infowars true to the fact title

*Congressman Steve Scalise was shot this morning in a politically motivated “targeted attack” by a leftist who deliberately sought out Republicans.*

Leftist Gunman Shoots Republican Congressman in Media-Inspired Terror Attack


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

L.K.Eder said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe they think the establishment republicans are just RINOs and agents of the deep state.
Click to expand...


Scalise, for one, is no RINO.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Etherion said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Built without a functioning brain it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> not needed to dispatch all you all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "All you all" ?
> 
> Yeah, you might wish to reconsider that.
Click to expand...

No thank you if the shoe  shits wear it


----------



## Wry Catcher

L.K.Eder said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
Click to expand...


WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.

What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.

If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

MindWars said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like infowars true to the fact title
> 
> *Congressman Steve Scalise was shot this morning in a politically motivated “targeted attack” by a leftist who deliberately sought out Republicans.*
> 
> Leftist Gunman Shoots Republican Congressman in Media-Inspired Terror Attack
Click to expand...

Infowars denies the Sandy Hook shootings are Real  they confirming this one as "Real"


----------



## NYcarbineer

Billy_Kinetta said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
Click to expand...


LOL, I finally got a RWnut to actually ADMIT there are such things as RIGHTWING TERRORISTS.

Historic moment on USMB!


----------



## Rustic

It seems a progressive broke out of their space....

Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'


----------



## Correll

IsaacNewton said:


> Where are Alex Jones and his false flag theorist bugwits. Perhaps it takes a few days for the paranoia to really build in their minds, like boiling a frog.




More deflection offered up in defense of the shooter.


----------



## The VOR

depotoo said:


> According to to a Rep that was asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Where did you hear that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Really, which one and what did he say?


----------



## Pop23

boedicca said:


> This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.
> 
> It's not good when a political movement becomes a Religion - but that is exactly what has happened to the Dem-Prog-Green-Identity Politics coalition.



As usual, you hit the nail on the head. 

Bravo.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Regardless of this nutjobs politics, there is no doubt that the rage and threats that have been far too commonplace, are contributing to people going off the rails and acting out the threats and words of others.  This goes for both sides, though without question, the most violent threats have come from so-called celebrities, if anyone wants to argue this they can go ahead.  

From the top of my head, without any research, I can think of The Colbert Show, Madonna, De Niro, Skinny Snoop Dog video, Griffin, Saturday Night Live, random guys on airplanes verbally abusing the presidents daughter in front of her kids.  The list goes on and on.

For the most part, the left attacks have been applauded, reacted by with laughter and it has been mainstream.  Some have accepted and celebrated violent words against the president and the GOP. When someone from the Right suggests violent acts, it is generally members of the fringe.  All of this on top of a concerted effort to not just insult and make threats, but efforts to usurp the power of the president who was democratically elected.  Conspiracies about Russia involvement and ongoing delay and deflect tactics, all of it, contributing to a more angry public.

Rand Paul suggested on CNN that he heard it was political.  What that means, who knows.  Another said that there was a question asked, he's not sure if it was from the gunmen or not, "are you guys Democrats or Republicans?"  Again, very early, I'm just reporting what I'm hearing on the news.  Almost certainly, the motive for this is political, unless it's one very extreme random coincidence of terror, as we know for sure, the man planned to go on a rampage.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rustic said:


> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'


Reichstag Conjectures


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
Click to expand...



How do you know that this individual was in any way impaired or had a record that would render him unfit to own a gun?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Wry Catcher said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
Click to expand...


You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
Click to expand...



Making the case for the shooter.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
Click to expand...



Yeah...not the only one reporting his asking if he players were democrats or repubicans....


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Built without a functioning brain it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> not needed to dispatch all you all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "All you all" ?
> 
> Yeah, you might wish to reconsider that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thank you if the shoe  shits wear it
Click to expand...

If the shoe shits? I don't want your shitty shoes. Take that shit elsewhere.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

boedicca said:


> This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.
> 
> It's not good when a political movement becomes a Religion - but that is exactly what has happened to the Dem-Prog-Green-Identity Politics coalition.


Triggered Jejune Syndrome TJS is a terrible thing


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I finally got a RWnut to actually ADMIT there are such things as RIGHTWING TERRORISTS.
> 
> Historic moment on USMB!
Click to expand...


Who of any import has denied it?


----------



## martybegan

ns 


Wry Catcher said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
Click to expand...


And as usual the boards government suck up chimes in with his "guns for me, and not for thee" bullshit. 

And please show me where the NRA supports "no gun control, ever" you fuckface asshole.


----------



## 2aguy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
Click to expand...



I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...

There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....

8,000,000 to 1


And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....

knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....

The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....


----------



## martybegan

Billy_Kinetta said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I finally got a RWnut to actually ADMIT there are such things as RIGHTWING TERRORISTS.
> 
> Historic moment on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who of any import has denied it?
Click to expand...


More importantly, when it comes to rightist terror assholes, most posters on the right here want to see them strung up and hung for what they did.

No apologizing, no attempted explanations, not blaming the tools used instead of the criminal themself. 

If this is the work of some right wing nutter, hang him.


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did trump not support violence  on tv in front of millions ?   he who casts the first stone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
Click to expand...

maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...


----------



## Rustic

eddiew said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fucking moron would think more frivolous laws would stop Shootings... frivolous laws are the reason for the shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and only an ah would think that making it harder for crazies to get guns is a bad thing
Click to expand...

More frivolous gun laws will only stop law-abiding citizens from getting protection.


----------



## shockedcanadian

If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
Click to expand...

That Reichstag Moment



*Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
Click to expand...



And yet...as more Americans not only own or carry guns...our violent crime rates went down 72%....our gun crime rate went down 75%......and our gun murder rate...went down 42%...

So nothing you just posted is even remotely accurate or true.....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400 million guns in private hands and over 15.7  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
*-- gun murder down 49%*
*--gun crime down 75%*
*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> She lives in a world where Trump is a monster thus, it seemed acceptable to her to post a picture of her hold his decapitated head.
> 
> You live in that world too.
> 
> 
> WIth each and every fucking vile lie the left spreads they support and nurture the idea that Trump is an Evil bad enough to justify violence.
> 
> 
> And we see more and more liberals doing just that.
> 
> 
> 
> did trump not support violence  on tv in front of millions ?   he who casts the first stone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
Click to expand...




Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.


----------



## Dragonlady

It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury. 

The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down. 

But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

shockedcanadian said:


> If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.


you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it


----------



## NYcarbineer

Correll said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Alex Jones and his false flag theorist bugwits. Perhaps it takes a few days for the paranoia to really build in their minds, like boiling a frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection offered up in defense of the shooter.
Click to expand...


Why do so many homeschoolers not teach reading?


Billy_Kinetta said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I finally got a RWnut to actually ADMIT there are such things as RIGHTWING TERRORISTS.
> 
> Historic moment on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who of any import has denied it?
Click to expand...


Are you of import?  lol, there's a good argument for tariffs.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
Click to expand...



Still making the case for this shooting and many more.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
Click to expand...



Please link where the NRA says no gun control ever?

You still won't post the actual gun control you support......or how it would stop something like this...since shooting people in a public space is already against the law and likely a death sentence or a life in prison....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Have the Democrats condemned the actions of the shooter yet, or is this another round of guns running around by themselves shooting people so we must ban guns?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dragonlady said:


> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.





Dragonlady said:


> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around



If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.


----------



## NYcarbineer

TyroneSlothrop said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it
Click to expand...


Yes and to this day you won't find one in a thousand rightwingers who will admit that was rightwing terrorism

Not to mention the 99% of RWnuts around here who call Hitler a liberal, lol.


----------



## Cellblock2429

novasteve said:


> breaking


 /---- 
*GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TyroneSlothrop said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
Click to expand...


Your source is goofy.

Beyond that, it's all speculation.  It may well have influenced the shooter to seek hero status among those people.


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
Click to expand...


So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...

interesting.


----------



## Rustic

IsaacNewton said:


> The NRA is due out any minute thanking god we live in a country where anyone can get a gun.
> 
> Cons get ready, all the con representatives will want gun free zones wherever they go, so get your signs a ready and stomp that shit out immediately. Or they'll take yer guns away!
> 
> Alex Jones will be out today declaring it a false flag operation by BLM or 'the jews' and Trump will praise him for it.
> 
> 
> When you have unstable people given control of any enterprise they are going to inspire instability. This is what Trump is.


Blame everybody/anything but the shooter... huh?
Lol


----------



## TemplarKormac

The liberals on this board never cease to make a political issue out of shootings. Like clockwork.


----------



## 2aguy

kiwiman127 said:


> This incident proves that the polarization of America has gone way too far.
> We can thank hyper-partisan media and the internet for all this hate in the political divide.
> Before all this hate and division ever reared it's ugly head, this hyper-partisanship did not exist.
> The proof is in the pudding.




No...we can blame the left wing violence and hate.......they have been building up to this since the election.......they already tried to assassinate Trump......this guy just got closer.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Brain357 said:


> He'd have shot a lot fewer without one.



Perhaps, but he would have likely blown up a lot more.  People intent on terrorism use bombs, vans, trucks, etc. all the time.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Another example of why constitutional carry is necessary.  Unarmed, you are at the mercy of terrorists, foreign and domestic.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Welcome to the war.


----------



## Nosmo King

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two are tied for the Gold Medal in Olympic Conclusion Jumping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which two?
Click to expand...

Hamilton & McGarrett


----------



## eflatminor

Weatherman2020 said:


> Have the Democrats condemned the actions of the shooter yet, or is this another round of guns running around by themselves shooting people so we must ban guns?



And trucks!  All those muzzies running people over with trucks have nothing to do with their screwed up religion or repression, it's about the truck.  We must ban trucks!

Oh, and due to recent stabbings, pointy things too!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Alex Jones and his false flag theorist bugwits. Perhaps it takes a few days for the paranoia to really build in their minds, like boiling a frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection offered up in defense of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do so many homeschoolers not teach reading?
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I finally got a RWnut to actually ADMIT there are such things as RIGHTWING TERRORISTS.
> 
> Historic moment on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who of any import has denied it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you of import?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant, since I have not denied it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Etherion said:


> The liberals on this board never cease to make a political issue out of shootings. Like clockwork.



This was a political terrorist attack. The attacker specifically targeted Republicans.


----------



## Correll

NYcarbineer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Alex Jones and his false flag theorist bugwits. Perhaps it takes a few days for the paranoia to really build in their minds, like boiling a frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection offered up in defense of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do so many homeschoolers not teach reading?
Click to expand...



Are you claiming to not understand the meaning of the word deflection?

"1:  a turning aside or off course"



By injecting off topic subjects into a thread about a mass murder attempt, you are deflection discussion from the shooter and his vile actions.


This is a form of defense.


If you did not realize that you were defending a want a be mass murderer, this is where you want to reverse your course and join in in attacking the want a be mass murderer.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,


"GTP"


----------



## TemplarKormac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals on this board never cease to make a political issue out of shootings. Like clockwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a political terrorist attack. The attacker specifically targeted Republicans.
Click to expand...

 Your point being?


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
Click to expand...

Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
Click to expand...



Let's see....

Here with a rifle....5 injured...


Nice, Paris...89 murdered, over 400 injured with a rental truck.....

Hmmmmmm......ban rental trucks, not rifles...

Again...these rifles with magazines, have been used to murder 167 people.....in 34 years...

knives...over 1,500 people every single year....

Which actually killed more people?


----------



## Penelope

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did people stop him by talking?  No, they shot him dead.  Another example of guns being used for self-defense, and libs lose their minds over it.
Click to expand...


I heard he is in custody and yes Police do carry guns. A white male, probably a vet with PTSD.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
Click to expand...


You DO understand that here, you won't be getting the guns back under any political circumstances, right?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Proving once again that there is no difference between democrats and isis

Left-Wing Twitter Celebrates Shooting of Rep. Scalise


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
Click to expand...



They are lucky that the muslims their like the more traditional method of killiing, knives and swords......because they can get guns there, they just don't choose to use them....and since the citizens are unarmed, as are most of the police...you will have a higher murder count when the muslims do choose to use rifles.....

Here.....they were lucky the private security of the Majority whip was there...because they too were in a gun free zone......


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
Click to expand...


Orlando is a good reason.  Even with armed security so many dead.  Nobody should have a mass killing gun legally.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Dragonlady said:


> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.



Right, he just woke up in the morning and decided, "hey, let me go to the Republican baseball diamond and die by cop, I better bring 50 clips with me, just in case".  The man was wounded and is in hospital, if those words came out of the shooters mouth himself I'm sure the investigating detective would respond "ok you're lying to me, now tell me what _really_ motivated you".

99.5% Chance this was politically motivated.  Yes, it's too early to say, but this was not some happenchance location.  Maybe he was willing to die, and maybe he had some regrets during the rampage, but he went there with a purpose.  If he wanted to die he would have rushed the officers with gun in hand and not squeezed the trigger at all.  He had a weapon that has a 300 yard range.


----------



## Correll

Penelope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did people stop him by talking?  No, they shot him dead.  Another example of guns being used for self-defense, and libs lose their minds over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard he is in custody and yes Police do carry guns. A white male, probably a vet with PTSD.
Click to expand...



Wow, a vet? That's some impressive deduction there...


Do you base that on his high accuracy?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ugh. I should be in bed... not posting on a politics board on my phone. Bye.


----------



## easyt65

SHOOTER ASKED IF IT WAS REPUBLICAN OR DEMOCRATS PLAYING BEFORE THE ATTACK
-- UPDATE: UNCLEAR IF PERSON WHO ASKED IS THE SHOOTER. POLICE WON'T SAY. 

SHOOTER STILL ON THE LOOSE 


*Shooting at GOP baseball practice. Steve Scalise shot, in surgery. Stable but in good spirits - Hot Air*









This is one of the things being reported right now, with details changing every minute as media sources rush to report anything, even unverified, in an attempt to 'scoop' the other media. second

The 3 BIGGEST 'take-away's / important things, IMHO, right now are:

1. Prayers for the victims - may they come through this ok. 

2. Catch this SOB

3. The political atmosphere in this country, that is being driven by our partisan politicians and partisan media, has GOT to change, HAS to be dialed back right now.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
Click to expand...


Guns have been used plenty when they are available.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
Click to expand...



So....are explosives banned in Britain too......since the Manchester bomber used explosives...perhaps they should ban explosives in Britain too.......right?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo stupid, guns are already outlawed in DC....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....not true at all.
> You don't remember District of Columbia v. Heller - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


You are spewing idiocy, as always;

{
In Washington, D.C., all firearms must be registered with the police, by the terms of the Firearms Control Regulations Act of 1975.

The same law also prohibited the possession of handguns, even in private citizens' own homes, unless they were registered before 1976. However, the handgun ban was struck down by the U.S. Supreme Court in the 2008 case _District of Columbia v. Heller_. The Supreme Court ruled that the Second Amendment acknowledges and guarantees the right of the individual to possess and carry firearms, and therefore D.C.'s ban on handguns was unconstitutional.[9]

Following the _Heller_ decision, the Council of the District of Columbia enacted a set of rules regulating the possession of handguns and long guns in citizens' homes. Reductions were made to the DC laws in 2012 and 2015 under threat of lawsuits from gun owners and prospective gun owners.[10] On September 18, 2015, a federal appeals court struck down some parts of the District's gun registration law as unconstitutional, while upholding other parts of the law.[11][12]

In addition to each firearm being registered with the police, the rules require that D.C. residents undergo an NCIC background check and submit to fingerprinting. The firearms registry photographs the applicant. Residents must take an online gun safety course. Residents must also declare at what address it will be kept. There is a 10-day waiting period from purchase of firearm to possession, and a 30-day period between purchases of successive handguns. Each firearm is registered to an individual only, meaning couples who wish to own firearms must purchase two separate firearms. Handgun registrants must be at least 21 years old. Long gun registration is allowed for persons 18–21 years of age with a NCIC qualified adult co-registering. Handgun models are limited to any handgun appearing on any one of the California, Massachusetts, Maryland or DC Police "approved rosters" by make/model. Long guns are controlled by an allowed/not-allowed attributes list. Non residents, with a place of business in DC may register a firearm to be maintained at that place of business.[13][14][15]}

Gun laws in the District of Columbia - Wikipedia


----------



## NYcarbineer

TyroneSlothrop said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say being born rich makes you stupid, but it sure as hell doesn't make you smart.


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> did trump not support violence  on tv in front of millions ?   he who casts the first stone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
Click to expand...

Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
Click to expand...



And yet the biggest killer....a rental Truck, box cutters and jets.......bombs......I believe bombs are illegal in this country too....


----------



## Iceweasel

Dragonlady said:


> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.


...or he was a lousy shot. ARs still need to be aimed. Even shotguns need to be aimed. So he wanted to just shoot up the ball park and was just curious if Republicans were using it? You're special.


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....are explosives banned in Britain too......since the Manchester bomber used explosives...perhaps they should ban explosives in Britain too.......right?
Click to expand...


You want explosives to be easily available for purchase?

Now why would you want that?


----------



## 2aguy

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
Click to expand...



The only actual violence has been coming from the left....and the democrat party....via bob craemer and scot foval and the Demcorat National Committtee..they admitted to organizing violence.....with the hilary campaign....


----------



## easyt65

NYcarbineer said:


> I wouldn't say being born rich makes you stupid, but it sure as hell doesn't make you smart.



I agree - look at Hillary. She's worth hundreds of millions, and yet Comey testified she was too stupid to know she was breaking the law.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the biggest killer....a rental Truck, box cutters and jets.......bombs......I believe bombs are illegal in this country too....
Click to expand...


And terrorists are caught illegally trying to build bombs before people are killed.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....are explosives banned in Britain too......since the Manchester bomber used explosives...perhaps they should ban explosives in Britain too.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want explosives to be easily available for purchase?
> 
> Now why would you want that?
Click to expand...



No twit........of course you are lying.......bombs are illegal in Britain....that didn't keep the muslim terrorist from getting one.......if the British muslim terrorists want guns, they will get guns...and no one else will have them....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo stupid, guns are already outlawed in DC....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....not true at all.
> You don't remember District of Columbia v. Heller - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing idiocy, as always;
> 
> {
> In Washington, D.C., all firearms must be registered with the police, by the terms of the Firearms Control Regulations Act of 1975.
> 
> The same law also prohibited the possession of handguns, even in private citizens' own homes, unless they were registered before 1976. However, the handgun ban was struck down by the U.S. Supreme Court in the 2008 case _District of Columbia v. Heller_. The Supreme Court ruled that the Second Amendment acknowledges and guarantees the right of the individual to possess and carry firearms, and therefore D.C.'s ban on handguns was unconstitutional.[9]
> 
> Following the _Heller_ decision, the Council of the District of Columbia enacted a set of rules regulating the possession of handguns and long guns in citizens' homes. Reductions were made to the DC laws in 2012 and 2015 under threat of lawsuits from gun owners and prospective gun owners.[10] On September 18, 2015, a federal appeals court struck down some parts of the District's gun registration law as unconstitutional, while upholding other parts of the law.[11][12]
> 
> In addition to each firearm being registered with the police, the rules require that D.C. residents undergo an NCIC background check and submit to fingerprinting. The firearms registry photographs the applicant. Residents must take an online gun safety course. Residents must also declare at what address it will be kept. There is a 10-day waiting period from purchase of firearm to possession, and a 30-day period between purchases of successive handguns. Each firearm is registered to an individual only, meaning couples who wish to own firearms must purchase two separate firearms. Handgun registrants must be at least 21 years old. Long gun registration is allowed for persons 18–21 years of age with a NCIC qualified adult co-registering. Handgun models are limited to any handgun appearing on any one of the California, Massachusetts, Maryland or DC Police "approved rosters" by make/model. Long guns are controlled by an allowed/not-allowed attributes list. Non residents, with a place of business in DC may register a firearm to be maintained at that place of business.[13][14][15]}
> 
> Gun laws in the District of Columbia - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


The shooting took place in Virginia, fuckwit.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the biggest killer....a rental Truck, box cutters and jets.......bombs......I believe bombs are illegal in this country too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And terrorists are caught illegally trying to build bombs before people are killed.
Click to expand...



Like the Manchester bomber?  Or mcveigh?   And what about rental trucks....

moron.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
Click to expand...




Except that he hasn't.

And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence. 


Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.



Assault weapon.... not


----------



## HappyJoy

Response from Gabby Giffords:

_"My heart is with my former colleagues, their families & staff, and the US Capitol Police- public servants and heroes today and every day," _

Giffords tweets support following baseball practice shooting - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## easyt65

Correll said:


> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the biggest killer....a rental Truck, box cutters and jets.......bombs......I believe bombs are illegal in this country too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And terrorists are caught illegally trying to build bombs before people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Manchester bomber?  Or mcveigh?   And what about rental trucks....
> 
> moron.
Click to expand...


Didn't say all.  Bombs often fail.


----------



## Moonglow

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> Liberals Attack POTUS Trump After Scalise Shooting: “It Should Have Been His Dumb Ass to Get Popped”
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/liberals-attack-potus-trump-scalise-shooting-dumb-ass-get-popped/
> 
> 
> 
> You mean a Reichstag's fire has broken out ?
Click to expand...

Where are those damn Dutchmen?


----------



## Penelope

easyt65 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say being born rich makes you stupid, but it sure as hell doesn't make you smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - look at Hillary. She's worth hundreds of millions, and yet Comey testified she was too stupid to know she was breaking the law.
Click to expand...


Was she charged with a crime, NO.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

NYcarbineer said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and to this day you won't find one in a thousand rightwingers who will admit that was rightwing terrorism
> 
> Not to mention the 99% of RWnuts around here who call Hitler a liberal, lol.
Click to expand...

and the Clinic bombings and the assassination of Doctors


----------



## bodecea

HappyJoy said:


> Response from Gabby Giffords:
> 
> _"My heart is with my former colleagues, their families & staff, and the US Capitol Police- public servants and heroes today and every day," _
> 
> Giffords tweets support following baseball practice shooting - CNNPolitics.com


She certainly knows what it's like.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is goofy.
> 
> Beyond that, it's all speculation.  It may well have influenced the shooter to seek hero status among those people.
Click to expand...

are you saying that the source made up what Donald Trump Jr said ? can you clarify ?


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of laws governing firearms on the books.
> 
> Enforce those, and no new one will be needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsolete, anyone can get a gun and almost every state has open carry. Even those mentally unable to cash their own SS checks can get one.  All we can do is pray and maybe the Fed Gov can supply guns for all since the GOP is in charge, kind of like a cell phone for poor people.  Pray and allow everyone to carry a gun is the GOP motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns stopped this terrorist.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did people stop him by talking?  No, they shot him dead.  Another example of guns being used for self-defense, and libs lose their minds over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard he is in custody and yes Police do carry guns. A white male, probably a vet with PTSD.
Click to expand...

More excuses? Probably a progressive?


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> SHOOTER ASKED IF IT WAS REPUBLICAN OR DEMOCRATS PLAYING BEFORE THE ATTACK
> -- UPDATE: UNCLEAR IF PERSON WHO ASKED IS THE SHOOTER. POLICE WON'T SAY.
> 
> SHOOTER STILL ON THE LOOSE
> 
> 
> *Shooting at GOP baseball practice. Steve Scalise shot, in surgery. Stable but in good spirits - Hot Air*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the things being reported right now, with details changing every minute as media sources rush to report anything, even unverified, in an attempt to 'scoop' the other media. second
> 
> The 3 BIGGEST 'take-away's / important things, IMHO, right now are:
> 
> 1. Prayers for the victims - may they come through this ok.
> 
> 2. Catch this SOB
> 
> 3. The political atmosphere in this country, that is being driven by our partisan politicians and partisan media, has GOT to change, HAS to be dialed back right now.


What's wrong with the political atmosphere in this country?


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence.
> 
> 
> Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.
Click to expand...

Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  and BTW  I think it's too bad the gunman wasn't killed  so you can get on me for that too


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Orlando is a good reason.  Even with armed security so many dead.  Nobody should have a mass killing gun legally.
Click to expand...

What's a "mass killing gun"? shit face


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo stupid, guns are already outlawed in DC....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....not true at all.
> You don't remember District of Columbia v. Heller - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing idiocy, as always;
> 
> {
> In Washington, D.C., all firearms must be registered with the police, by the terms of the Firearms Control Regulations Act of 1975.
> 
> The same law also prohibited the possession of handguns, even in private citizens' own homes, unless they were registered before 1976. However, the handgun ban was struck down by the U.S. Supreme Court in the 2008 case _District of Columbia v. Heller_. The Supreme Court ruled that the Second Amendment acknowledges and guarantees the right of the individual to possess and carry firearms, and therefore D.C.'s ban on handguns was unconstitutional.[9]
> 
> Following the _Heller_ decision, the Council of the District of Columbia enacted a set of rules regulating the possession of handguns and long guns in citizens' homes. Reductions were made to the DC laws in 2012 and 2015 under threat of lawsuits from gun owners and prospective gun owners.[10] On September 18, 2015, a federal appeals court struck down some parts of the District's gun registration law as unconstitutional, while upholding other parts of the law.[11][12]
> 
> In addition to each firearm being registered with the police, the rules require that D.C. residents undergo an NCIC background check and submit to fingerprinting. The firearms registry photographs the applicant. Residents must take an online gun safety course. Residents must also declare at what address it will be kept. There is a 10-day waiting period from purchase of firearm to possession, and a 30-day period between purchases of successive handguns. Each firearm is registered to an individual only, meaning couples who wish to own firearms must purchase two separate firearms. Handgun registrants must be at least 21 years old. Long gun registration is allowed for persons 18–21 years of age with a NCIC qualified adult co-registering. Handgun models are limited to any handgun appearing on any one of the California, Massachusetts, Maryland or DC Police "approved rosters" by make/model. Long guns are controlled by an allowed/not-allowed attributes list. Non residents, with a place of business in DC may register a firearm to be maintained at that place of business.[13][14][15]}
> 
> Gun laws in the District of Columbia - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Are guns banned in D.C. as was claimed?   Are you aware that words like "banned" have specific meanings......and they do NOT mean the same thing as "registered"?


----------



## Pop23

Penelope said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say being born rich makes you stupid, but it sure as hell doesn't make you smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - look at Hillary. She's worth hundreds of millions, and yet Comey testified she was too stupid to know she was breaking the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she charged with a crime, NO.
Click to expand...


Not exactly proof of intelligence, now is it?


----------



## easyt65

Dragonlady said:


> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around.


Let me guess, it was COMEY who surmised the shooter's INTENT?

A person takes a high-powered rifle with lots of ammo, aims it at a ball field on which people are playing, and begins firing, 'spraying' the field....

No offense truly meant, but I seriously disagree with the claim that he was 'not trying to hit anyone'. He may not have meant to kill anyone...he may have been indifferent to the notion that he might kill someone or not...but almost certainly the last thing that can be said is that he had no intention of hitting anyone. If that was the case he would have pointed the gun straight up in the air, unloaded, then waited for the cops to walk over and arrest him .


----------



## Brynmr

boedicca said:


> This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.
> 
> It's not good when a political movement becomes a Religion - but that is exactly what has happened to the Dem-Prog-Green-Identity Politics coalition.



The biggest threat to our Republic is today's Left.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Brain357 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule
Click to expand...


And?

DC has the strictest anti-gun laws in the nation, yet clearly they did nothing. How will attacking the civil rights of the average citizen do more?  Even if you disarm the peasants, what will keep a motivated democrat from getting in a van and mowing people down?

Assigning culpability for acts to inanimate objects is utterly insane.

Further, given that the shooter specifically targeted Republicans, it is almost certain that he is a democrat and anti-gun rights.


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say being born rich makes you stupid, but it sure as hell doesn't make you smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - look at Hillary. She's worth hundreds of millions, and yet Comey testified she was too stupid to know she was breaking the law.
Click to expand...

And those indictments are........?  Any day now......any day now....


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo stupid, guns are already outlawed in DC....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....not true at all.
> You don't remember District of Columbia v. Heller - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing idiocy, as always;
> 
> {
> In Washington, D.C., all firearms must be registered with the police, by the terms of the Firearms Control Regulations Act of 1975.
> 
> The same law also prohibited the possession of handguns, even in private citizens' own homes, unless they were registered before 1976. However, the handgun ban was struck down by the U.S. Supreme Court in the 2008 case _District of Columbia v. Heller_. The Supreme Court ruled that the Second Amendment acknowledges and guarantees the right of the individual to possess and carry firearms, and therefore D.C.'s ban on handguns was unconstitutional.[9]
> 
> Following the _Heller_ decision, the Council of the District of Columbia enacted a set of rules regulating the possession of handguns and long guns in citizens' homes. Reductions were made to the DC laws in 2012 and 2015 under threat of lawsuits from gun owners and prospective gun owners.[10] On September 18, 2015, a federal appeals court struck down some parts of the District's gun registration law as unconstitutional, while upholding other parts of the law.[11][12]
> 
> In addition to each firearm being registered with the police, the rules require that D.C. residents undergo an NCIC background check and submit to fingerprinting. The firearms registry photographs the applicant. Residents must take an online gun safety course. Residents must also declare at what address it will be kept. There is a 10-day waiting period from purchase of firearm to possession, and a 30-day period between purchases of successive handguns. Each firearm is registered to an individual only, meaning couples who wish to own firearms must purchase two separate firearms. Handgun registrants must be at least 21 years old. Long gun registration is allowed for persons 18–21 years of age with a NCIC qualified adult co-registering. Handgun models are limited to any handgun appearing on any one of the California, Massachusetts, Maryland or DC Police "approved rosters" by make/model. Long guns are controlled by an allowed/not-allowed attributes list. Non residents, with a place of business in DC may register a firearm to be maintained at that place of business.[13][14][15]}
> 
> Gun laws in the District of Columbia - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are guns banned in D.C. as was claimed?   Are you aware that words like "banned" have specific meanings......and they do NOT mean the same thing as "registered"?
Click to expand...


When it takes 6 months or so and $600 in fees to "register" a gun, like a revolver in NYC what you have is a de facto ban, if not de jure.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Orlando is a good reason.  Even with armed security so many dead.  Nobody should have a mass killing gun legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a "mass killing gun"? shit face
Click to expand...


High capacity semi autos.  See Orlando shooting for mass killing.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
Click to expand...

The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains


----------



## bodecea

Brynmr said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.
> 
> It's not good when a political movement becomes a Religion - but that is exactly what has happened to the Dem-Prog-Green-Identity Politics coalition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat to our Republic is today's Left.
Click to expand...

What is the threat?   What scares you?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.


----------



## Pop23

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence.
> 
> 
> Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  and BTW  I think it's too bad the gunman wasn't killed  so you can get on me for that too
Click to expand...


The shooter as the victim.  

Typical


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> DC has the strictest anti-gun laws in the nation, yet clearly they did nothing. How will attacking the civil rights of the average citizen do more?  Even if you disarm the peasants, what will keep a motivated democrat from getting in a van and mowing people down?
> 
> Assigning culpability for acts to inanimate objects is utterly insane.
> 
> Further, given that the shooter specifically targeted Republicans, it is almost certain that he is a democrat and anti-gun rights.
Click to expand...

You claimed that guns were banned in D.C.


----------



## RightyTighty

Correll said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One word - pizzagate.  I hope everyone survives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you calling for white genocide just yesterday?
Click to expand...


Ah, no.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.


You know him?


----------



## Brynmr

boedicca said:


> This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.



It's no wonder the Left is in bed with Islam.


----------



## easyt65

Penelope said:


> Was she charged with a crime, NO.



ummm, can't you read? Comey said he was not recommending Hillary be indicted because she was too stupid to know she was breaking the law.

(BYW, evidently snowflakes aren't too bright because they seem to be unaware that ignorance of the law is not a legally acceptable defense for committing a crime. You would think such an experienced former Prosecuting Attorney like Comey would know that.)


----------



## MindWars

*Following the barbaric shooting aimed at Republicans this morning in Alexandria, Virginia, Senator Rand Paul, who was at the scene, praised Capitol Police for preventing hundreds of deaths by promptly responding and taking out the gunman, whom it appears was an unhinged leftist.*

Rand Paul: Armed Capitol Police Prevented A “Massacre”
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well imagine that the police were armed oh but that is authority and the lefties aren't ever afraid of police having guns after all cops are immune from going nuts , or ever going on a shooting spree.


----------



## Brain357

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> DC has the strictest anti-gun laws in the nation, yet clearly they did nothing. How will attacking the civil rights of the average citizen do more?  Even if you disarm the peasants, what will keep a motivated democrat from getting in a van and mowing people down?
> 
> Assigning culpability for acts to inanimate objects is utterly insane.
> 
> Further, given that the shooter specifically targeted Republicans, it is almost certain that he is a democrat and anti-gun rights.
Click to expand...


Can't be, they are scared of guns.


----------



## bodecea

Etherion said:


> The liberals on this board never cease to make a political issue out of shootings. Like clockwork.


Have you read this thread?


----------



## eddiew

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.
> 
> 
> 
> You know him?
Click to expand...

Probably friends


----------



## RightyTighty

The Original Tree said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next thing you will be doing is calling for assassinations of cops too.
> 
> Oh wait, you already did that.
> 
> How many cops has The Democrat Party killed this year?
> 
> 61 so far by my count.*
Click to expand...


The party kills cops? Ah, no.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.
> 
> 
> 
> You know him?
Click to expand...

That's just what's being reported so far.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Orlando is a good reason.  Even with armed security so many dead.  Nobody should have a mass killing gun legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a "mass killing gun"? shit face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi capacity semi autos.  See Orlando shooting for mass killing.
Click to expand...

Orlando was just a sporting rifle, you can buy them right over the counter. 
Please educate yourself you sound like a fucking moron, "high-capacity semi autos" … You do realize that is not used by the military.

Not only are progressives the second most intolerant of groups behind muslims, they are the most uneducated when it comes to firearms.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains
Click to expand...


And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence.
> 
> 
> Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  ...
Click to expand...



It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Orlando is a good reason.  Even with armed security so many dead.  Nobody should have a mass killing gun legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a "mass killing gun"? shit face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi capacity semi autos.  See Orlando shooting for mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orlando was just a sporting rifle, you can buy them right over the counter.
> Please educate yourself you sound like a fucking moron, "high-capacity semi autos" … You do realize that is not used by the military.
> 
> Not only are progressives the second most intolerant of groups behind muslims, they are the most uneducated when it comes to firearms.
Click to expand...


Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
Click to expand...


Early reports are that he had a shotgun. Not a good long range weapon. If correct, probably accounts for the inability to hit his targets.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.
Click to expand...

Firearms are not their first choice… Fact


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Tipsycatlover said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.
> 
> 
> 
> You know him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just what's being reported so far.
Click to expand...

The gunman, a white man with dark hair and wearing a blue shirt, could be seen standing with a rifle as he began shooting, Flake said. "Fifty would be an understatement," Flake said, referring to the number of shots.
House majority whip, several others, shot at congressional baseball practice


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and to this day you won't find one in a thousand rightwingers who will admit that was rightwing terrorism
> 
> Not to mention the 99% of RWnuts around here who call Hitler a liberal, lol.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. McVeigh is 6 feet under and rightly so. He was an anti-government right winger, and a terrorist. 

The big difference is most people on the right condemned him and are quite happy he is dead.

Now compare that to lefty apologists and killers like Mumia, a media darling.


----------



## Correll

RightyTighty said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One word - pizzagate.  I hope everyone survives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you calling for white genocide just yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, no.
Click to expand...



Your words, from yesterday.




"RIGHTYTIGHTY SAID: ↑
↑
↑
No, we can end whitey.


...There was a human world before whitey. There's no reason at all that such a thing won't be true again. Time will tell."


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TyroneSlothrop said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
Click to expand...


Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.

Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.


Much like your deceptive plans om wrinkle reductions, your analysis is eschewed..One person doesn't represent the whole body of leftist.


----------



## depotoo

Fbi   Being investigated from all angles.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are not their first choice… Fact
Click to expand...


Certainly not in Israel or U.K. Where guns are hard to get.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando is a good reason.  Even with armed security so many dead.  Nobody should have a mass killing gun legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a "mass killing gun"? shit face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi capacity semi autos.  See Orlando shooting for mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orlando was just a sporting rifle, you can buy them right over the counter.
> Please educate yourself you sound like a fucking moron, "high-capacity semi autos" … You do realize that is not used by the military.
> 
> Not only are progressives the second most intolerant of groups behind muslims, they are the most uneducated when it comes to firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.
Click to expand...

Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'


2017 Real Time Death Statistics in America


----------



## Muhammed

Why are the vast majority of Democrats in this forum too fucking stupid to understand the FACT that if guns are outlawed, then only outlaws will have guns?


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence.
> 
> 
> Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.
Click to expand...

And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think


----------



## NYcarbineer

Billy_Kinetta said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If just an everyday nut, you shrug and move on.  Shit happens.
> 
> If an Islamist terrorist or radical left, you dig to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how he left out rightwing terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing terrorists generally don't attack Republicans.
> 
> Not big on thinking, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I finally got a RWnut to actually ADMIT there are such things as RIGHTWING TERRORISTS.
> 
> Historic moment on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who of any import has denied it?
Click to expand...


How funny is the above post, at least to any of the sane who've been around here awhile?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Maybe the gun an was pissed off because Trump described the GOP passed health care Bill as being "too mean" ...yeah that is what it is that is the ticket...*


----------



## Correll

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early reports are that he had a shotgun. Not a good long range weapon. If correct, probably accounts for the inability to hit his targets.
Click to expand...



AND why the people hit at longer ranges are alive.


If true, this would be another time the left's ignorance with guns saved many lives.


----------



## kiwiman127

2aguy said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This incident proves that the polarization of America has gone way too far.
> We can thank hyper-partisan media and the internet for all this hate in the political divide.
> Before all this hate and division ever reared it's ugly head, this hyper-partisanship did not exist.
> The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...we can blame the left wing violence and hate.......they have been building up to this since the election.......they already tried to assassinate Trump......this guy just got closer.....
Click to expand...


This is what I mean by hyper-partisanship.
It's always the "the other guys" with people like you, you are without question, a hyper-partisan.
What are your brilliant thoughts on this?  Two separate shooting during Obama's tenure as president.
2011 White House shooting - Wikipedia
The night bullets hit the White House — and the Secret Service didn’t know


----------



## Brain357

Muhammed said:


> Why are the vast majority of Democrats in this forum too fucking stupid to understand the FACT that if guns are outlawed, then only outlaws will have guns?



In Israel the bad guys seem to mostly have knives...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Good on the capitol police.


----------



## easyt65

_Let's Play The Game 'Islamic Extremists or Liberal'....

*1. Latest to hold up a severed bloody head - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?* 
ANSWER: *LIBERAL*
That would be Kathy Griffin, despite the head was only a mock head of the President. 
_
*2. Latest to stab and kill someone - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
_ANSWER: *LIBERAL*_
_I knew you were thinking of the attack in London; however, the disrespectful liberal play in which they assassinate the President on stage was technically the latest._

*3. FIRE-BOMBING - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
_ANSWER: *Islamic Extremist*_
_Many of you may have been thinking about how snowflakes fire-bombed a GOP Election HQ during the election, but it looks like the fire in a housing building in London just might qualify as the latest._

_*4. Shooting a Politician* *- Islamic Extremist of Liberal?*_
_ANSWER:  Although we can't be positive yet, but if the reports are right about how the shooter asked if Republicans or Democrats were playing ball on the field before opening up fire, the answer may just well be* Liberal*. We'll have to wait and see. _

_That's all we have time for now, folks. Until next time...._


----------



## Preacher

Dragonlady said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a black, Muslim, or Antifa Democrat who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like trying to politicize an event before the blood has dried.
> 
> Deplorable.
Click to expand...

Never stopped Obama.


OHHH LOOK There goes scumbag McAuliffe blaming a gun oh and did you know 93 MILLION people a day die from guns? ROFLMAO!


----------



## NYcarbineer

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.
> 
> 
> 
> You know him?
Click to expand...


Her cats told her about him over breakfast this morning.


----------



## Vastator

My guess is that they are feverishly combing through his social media postings. If we had his name many of us could find out more about his motivation, and put to rest, much of the speculation that surrounds this incident.

Surely by now they know who he is...
So why are they withholding the name of the shooter?


----------



## Rambunctious

Another liberal goes on a shooting rampage...nothing new.


----------



## Preacher

Report: Scalise’s Pitch 20 Years Ago: I’m ‘David Duke Without The Baggage’ - Breitbart

Scalise is a great white man....why couldn't the fucking shooter get someone better like Ryan or McConnell or McCain or something jeez


----------



## NYcarbineer

easyt65 said:


> _Let's Play The Game 'Islamic Extremists or Liberal'....
> 
> *1. Latest to hold up a severed bloody head - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
> ANSWER: *LIBERAL*
> That would be Kathy Griffin, despite the head was only a mock head of the President.
> _



lol, he has to debunk his first one all on his own.


----------



## Brain357

easyt65 said:


> _Let's Play The Game 'Islamic Extremists or Liberal'....
> 
> *1. Latest to hold up a severed bloody head - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
> ANSWER: *LIBERAL*
> That would be Kathy Griffin, despite the head was only a mock head of the President.
> _
> *2. Latest to stab and kill someone - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
> _ANSWER: *LIBERAL*_
> _I knew you were thinking of the attack in London; however, the disrespectful liberal play in which they assassinate the President on stage was technically the latest._
> 
> *3. FIRE-BOMBING - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
> _ANSWER: *Islamic Extremist*_
> _Many of you may have been thinking about how snowflakes fire-bombed a GOP Election HQ during the election, but it looks like the fire in a housing building in London just might qualify as the latest._
> 
> _*4. Shooting a Politician* *- Islamic Extremist of Liberal?*_
> _ANSWER:  Although we can't be positive yet, but if the reports are right about how the shooter asked if Republicans or Democrats were playing ball on the field before opening up fire, the answer may just well be* Liberal*. We'll have to wait and see. _
> 
> _That's all we have time for now, folks. Until next time...._



So you are comparing fake events to real?  Grow up.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Brain357 said:


> Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.



There is no indication at all that what you claim is true.


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> And those indictments are........?  Any day now......any day now....


We'll have to see, but I doubt it because nothing has changed - she is STILL too stupid to know she broke laws,


----------



## Brain357

Odium said:


> Report: Scalise’s Pitch 20 Years Ago: I’m ‘David Duke Without The Baggage’ - Breitbart
> 
> Scalise is a great white man....why couldn't the fucking shooter get someone better like Ryan or McConnell or McCain or something jeez



Nobody should have been shot.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit for brains, terrorists much prefer bombs/cars and such over firearms for their killing... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are not their first choice… Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly not in Israel or U.K. Where guns are hard to get.
Click to expand...


That's not the reason... bombs/cars cause much more terror.
By the way, stolen firearms are extremely easy to get, The vast majority of firearm violence is done by people using stolen firearms... not legally. dumbass motherfucker.


----------



## easyt65

Brain357 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Let's Play The Game 'Islamic Extremists or Liberal'....
> 
> *1. Latest to hold up a severed bloody head - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
> ANSWER: *LIBERAL*
> That would be Kathy Griffin, despite the head was only a mock head of the President.
> _
> *2. Latest to stab and kill someone - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
> _ANSWER: *LIBERAL*_
> _I knew you were thinking of the attack in London; however, the disrespectful liberal play in which they assassinate the President on stage was technically the latest._
> 
> *3. FIRE-BOMBING - Islamic Extremist or Liberal?*
> _ANSWER: *Islamic Extremist*_
> _Many of you may have been thinking about how snowflakes fire-bombed a GOP Election HQ during the election, but it looks like the fire in a housing building in London just might qualify as the latest._
> 
> _*4. Shooting a Politician* *- Islamic Extremist of Liberal?*_
> _ANSWER:  Although we can't be positive yet, but if the reports are right about how the shooter asked if Republicans or Democrats were playing ball on the field before opening up fire, the answer may just well be* Liberal*. We'll have to wait and see. _
> 
> _That's all we have time for now, folks. Until next time...._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are comparing fake events to real?  Grow up.
Click to expand...


Damn, you snowflakes are so defensive and have absolutely NO sense of humor!


----------



## Brain357

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no indication at all that what you claim is true.
Click to expand...


Yes that happened in Orlando.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is goofy.
> 
> Beyond that, it's all speculation.  It may well have influenced the shooter to seek hero status among those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you saying that the source made up what Donald Trump Jr said ? can you clarify ?
Click to expand...


Nope.  I'm saying your source is goofy - to clarify, it's by default.

Don was speculating.  We all do it.  I'll wait for the facts.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Brain357 said:


> [ Grow up.



Boy says to his dad,

dad, I want to grow up and be a rightwinger!

Dad says,

Son, you can't do both.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns have been used plenty when they are available.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are not their first choice… Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly not in Israel or U.K. Where guns are hard to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the reason... bombs/cars cause much more terror.
> By the way, stolen firearms are extremely easy to get, The vast majority of firearm violence is done by stolen firearms... not legally. dumbass motherfucker.
Click to expand...


Yes gun owners are arming criminals at an alarming rate.


----------



## Preacher

Brain357 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Scalise’s Pitch 20 Years Ago: I’m ‘David Duke Without The Baggage’ - Breitbart
> 
> Scalise is a great white man....why couldn't the fucking shooter get someone better like Ryan or McConnell or McCain or something jeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody should have been shot.
Click to expand...

Course not but since it DID happen could have at least gotten someone that deserved it.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> 
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence.
> 
> 
> Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think
Click to expand...



How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?


Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.




What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no indication at all that what you claim is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that happened in Orlando.
Click to expand...

Frivolous gun control laws do not stop shootings… Obviously


----------



## NYcarbineer

I wish Mr. Scalise and all the others hurt in this shooting the best.  If prayer worked I'd pray for them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Shooter named as James T. Hodgkinson, 66, of Belleville, Ill.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are not their first choice… Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly not in Israel or U.K. Where guns are hard to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the reason... bombs/cars cause much more terror.
> By the way, stolen firearms are extremely easy to get, The vast majority of firearm violence is done by stolen firearms... not legally. dumbass motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes gun owners are arming criminals at an alarming rate.
Click to expand...

Criminals steal from other criminals… Fact


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

10:41 AM
June 14 by Matt Zapotosky and Ellen Nakashima
Shooter identified by law enforcement officials as James T. Hodgkinson
The shooter at the GOP congressional baseball practice this morning is James T. Hodgkinson of Belleville, Ill., according to law enforcement officials. Hodgkinson, 66, owns a home inspection business. His home inspection license expired in November 2016 and was not renewed, state records show.

Hodgkinson was charged in April 2006 with battery and aiding damage to a motor vehicle, according to online records in St. Clair County, Illinois. The charges were dismissed, records show.


----------



## easyt65

martybegan said:


> When it takes 6 months or so and $600 in fees to "register" a gun, like a revolver in NYC what you have is a de facto ban, if not de jure.



Trump wants to delay potential terrorists from coming into the US for 6 months while they are thoroughly vetted, and libs call it a 'ban'. Libs want to delay gun owners from getting guns for 6 months while they are vetted, and they call it a 'delay' / 'necessary safety precaution'. Sheesh....

(Relax, snowflakes - this was a JOKE!)


----------



## mudwhistle

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fact remains they much prefer bombs/cars and such... they don't need firearms to kill people. Shit for brains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are not their first choice… Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly not in Israel or U.K. Where guns are hard to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the reason... bombs/cars cause much more terror.
> By the way, stolen firearms are extremely easy to get, The vast majority of firearm violence is done by stolen firearms... not legally. dumbass motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes gun owners are arming criminals at an alarming rate.
Click to expand...

Change your name to Brainless.

This is the chickens coming home to roost. Democrats and their hate-speech has caused a personal attack on Congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Brain357 said:


> [
> In Israel the bad guys seem to mostly have knives...



Izzatrite?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Once again Democrats validate their similarities with Islamofascism.


----------



## Mac1958

NYcarbineer said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is if you ask your pals on the Right.
> 
> If a rightwing terror attack occurs, it's always just some nutcase.
Click to expand...

Well, there's some irony for ya.
.


----------



## Brain357

Odium said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Scalise’s Pitch 20 Years Ago: I’m ‘David Duke Without The Baggage’ - Breitbart
> 
> Scalise is a great white man....why couldn't the fucking shooter get someone better like Ryan or McConnell or McCain or something jeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody should have been shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course not but since it DID happen could have at least gotten someone that deserved it.
Click to expand...


Nobody deserves it.


----------



## Mac1958

Etherion said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a nutcase, or political?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a distinction at this point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is if you ask your pals on the Right.
> 
> If a rightwing terror attack occurs, it's always just some nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to be fair, if it's an Islamic attack, the argument from the left is pretty much the same.
> 
> Silence ye hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Something that obvious doesn't occur to the crazies.

It's always the other guy, always.
.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> [
> 
> Her cats told her about him over breakfast this morning.



After the Sanders supporter in Oregon engaged in terrorism a couple of weeks back on a train, it DOES look like you leftists are following the lead of your ISIS allies.


----------



## Preacher

*zerohedge*‏ @zerohedge
Shooter identified as James T. Hodgkinson,66, of Belleville, Ill.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

bodecea said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
Click to expand...



As an earlier poster stated, shotguns arent really that efficient unless your close.  They're good for quail, pheasant, duck, etc...especially with a modified choke.


----------



## JakeStarkey

It may have been a black op by an alt righty.


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence.
> 
> 
> Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
Click to expand...

After what you said about me you say I'm stupid for disagreeing with you??  Really ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Brain357 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no indication at all that what you claim is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that happened in Orlando.
Click to expand...



And in Dresden far more died. Muslims murder for Allah, we know this, they are doing it all over the world. But that has nothing to do with the attack today, unless you are suggesting this was the work of a Jihadist?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

He's a Democrat that wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.


----------



## Correll

LordBrownTrout said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As an earlier poster stated, shotguns arent really that efficient unless your close.  They're good for quail, pheasant, duck, etc...especially with a modified choke.
Click to expand...



Great for home defense. 

An attack at a baseball field? NOt so much.


----------



## 007

LordBrownTrout said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As an earlier poster stated, shotguns arent really that efficient unless your close.  They're good for quail, pheasant, duck, etc...especially with a modified choke.
Click to expand...

Depends on what you're shooting out of them. I guarantee 12 gauge, 3 inch mag, double ott buck will level people by the tens at 50 yards. I call that real damn efficient.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Shooter named as James T. Hodgkinson, 66, of Belleville, Ill.



I'm surprised, this is usually the kind of shit young men do.


----------



## Mac1958

I was listening to a talk show host who said (with great caution, knowing it's not official) he quickly went on the shooter's Facebook page, and that the guy was, uh, very political.

Not going to say in which direction.
.


----------



## Preacher

James Hodgkinson (@JTHInspections) | Twitter

Yep a lefty terrorist!


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> And by making an excuse(s) for the shooter, YOU are promoting violence.
> 
> 
> Also, with your attack in his supporters you are demonstrating the thinking that almost certainly was used by this shooter to justify, in his mind, attacking republican congressmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After what you said about me you say I'm stupid for disagreeing with you??  Really ?
Click to expand...




I did not call you stupid in that post.


Please try reading and then responding AGAIN.



How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?


Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.




What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?


----------



## 007

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no indication at all that what you claim is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that happened in Orlando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in Dresden far more died. Muslims murder for Allah, we know this, they are doing it all over the world. But that has nothing to do with the attack today, unless you are suggesting this was the work of a Jihadist?
Click to expand...

And democrats love muslims, so this looks like a hell of a lot like a muslim copy cat killing by a whack job dem.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

007 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As an earlier poster stated, shotguns arent really that efficient unless your close.  They're good for quail, pheasant, duck, etc...especially with a modified choke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you're shooting out of them. I guarantee 12 gauge, 3 inch mag, double ott buck will level people by the tens at 50 yards. I call that real damn efficient.
Click to expand...



Well....yeah.  Forgot about buck shot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Penelope said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting at GOP baseball practice; House Majority Whip Scalise shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks, that's who Steve Scalise is, I agree with Steve McGarrett it's probably going to be Antifa human filth.
> 
> The Leftist Maniacs have been getting more violent, whipped up by the Professional Leftist Agitators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its the RWNJ's that love their guns.  The GOP wants everyone to have a gun, or is it only republicans they want to have guns.  Maybe some GOP will rethink their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the armed security assigned because of Scalises leadership position it would have been a shooting gallery you stupid cunnt.  When you outlaw guns only criminals will have them, if you think someone willing to conduct a mass murder is concerned about illegally acquiring a firearm then you are a fucking retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cry me a river, I really don't care. Also I am a mature conservative Democrat who wants gun laws.
Click to expand...


We have gun laws, you want gun bans, and just who are you conservative compared to?  Lenin?  Get fucked.


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll I won't argue the points with you again but my feeling is you have a mean rotten vindictive man in our WH  and sometimes that brings out the worst in people  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After what you said about me you say I'm stupid for disagreeing with you??  Really ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you stupid in that post.
> 
> 
> Please try reading and then responding AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
Click to expand...

She did  No? on another subject
You allow the mentally ill the ability to buy guns, and then they go out and do it!!

Let Mentally Ill People Buy Guns


----------



## Preacher

Follows Rachel Maddow,A Mother Jones reporter,Bruce Bartlett who wrote a book to "fight fake news" mmmhmmm....lefty terrorism strikes again.


----------



## Mac1958

James Hodgkinson, former home inspector from Illinois.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Vastator said:


> My guess is that they are feverishly combing through his social media postings. If we had his name many of us could find out more about his motivation, and put to rest, much of the speculation that surrounds this incident.
> 
> Surely by now they know who he is...
> So why are they withholding the name of the shooter?


Bernie Sanders supporter shooting Republicans.

Illinois lefty Socialist.

Terry McAwful. Governor.

"We lose 92 million citizens to gun violence a day."

According to this dumbass we will all be dead by Friday.

What a fucking maroon.

Or should it be MORON!


----------



## FJO

Tipsycatlover said:


> He's a Democrat that wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.



Or maybe black and/or Muslim.


----------



## Uncensored2008

LordBrownTrout said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As an earlier poster stated, shotguns arent really that efficient unless your close.  They're good for quail, pheasant, duck, etc...especially with a modified choke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you're shooting out of them. I guarantee 12 gauge, 3 inch mag, double ott buck will level people by the tens at 50 yards. I call that real damn efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....yeah.  Forgot about buck shot.
Click to expand...


Slugs would work better.


----------



## Preacher

James T. Hodgkinson

A bernie tard!


----------



## 007




----------



## usmbguest5318

> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?



What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?

O! be some other name:
What’s in a name? that which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet;
So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call’d,
Retain that dear perfection which he owes
Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name;
And for that name, which is no part of thee,
Take all myself.
-- William Shakespeare, _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

candycorn said:


> Yeah you guys were so good to Obama and couldn’t have been nicer to Ms. Clinton.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF.



What a complete moron.   Obama was anti-American and proved it every day for 8 years.   Trump is PRO-American.   I can see why you hate Trump.

Clintons?  Biggest crime organization in America.

No surprise where your loyalties are you being such a mental midget and fucktard elitist ass kisser plantation slave .


----------



## 007

Uncensored2008 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Kill as many republicans as possible"  Ah yes, and now the true colors are coming out._
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that was really said....he was pretty darn inefficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As an earlier poster stated, shotguns arent really that efficient unless your close.  They're good for quail, pheasant, duck, etc...especially with a modified choke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you're shooting out of them. I guarantee 12 gauge, 3 inch mag, double ott buck will level people by the tens at 50 yards. I call that real damn efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....yeah.  Forgot about buck shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slugs would work better.
Click to expand...

Not if you want to kill multiple people with one shot.


----------



## Vastator

They just named him.... Someone please capture his face book info and post it here, before his page is scrubbed!


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.
> 
> 
> 
> And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After what you said about me you say I'm stupid for disagreeing with you??  Really ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you stupid in that post.
> 
> 
> Please try reading and then responding AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did  No? on another subject
> You allow the mentally ill the ability to buy guns, and then they go out and do it!!
> 
> Let Mentally Ill People Buy Guns
Click to expand...



Link to her apology..


Also, from YOUR link.




"But Social Security claims are routinely denied for people who don’t see doctors and don’t take their medications. So the Obama rule only applies to people receiving mental health care. If it remains in force, people who like guns will avoid treatment, and once armed they’ll be more dangerous, especially to themselves. If the Republican bill passes, many of those same people will feel comfortable seeking government aid and therefore treatment – so even if they purchase guns they’ll be less likely to use them recklessly.

For people who suspect they have bipolar disorder, schizophrenia, PTSD, and other mental illnesses, the decision to visit a mental health care professional is rarely easy. Nobody wants the stigma of mental illness. People with mania want to prolong their feelings of euphoria, and those grappling with paranoia don’t trust anyone. People fear losing their jobs, their family, or even their freedom through involuntary hospitalization. Government restrictions, especially those related to things they cherish, become excuses to push off treatment.

The mentally ill people receiving care who are on Social Security are doing what’s best for themselves and society, yet they’re the ones the Obama rule targets. By contrast, mentally ill people who don’t get treatment are at serious risk of committing acts of violence – usually against themselves. Most deaths from gun violence are suicides, and experts say nine out of ten suicides are by people with mental illnesses, usually depression. Most of those suicides are by people whose mental illnesses are untreated."


----------



## Vastator

Xelor said:


> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?
> 
> O! be some other name:
> What’s in a name? that which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet;
> So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call’d,
> Retain that dear perfection which he owes
> Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name;
> And for that name, which is no part of thee,
> Take all myself.
> -- William Shakespeare, _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II
Click to expand...

It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Vastator said:


> They just named him.... Someone please capture his face book info and post it here, before his page is scrubbed!


How do you know he has a facebook page?


----------



## shockedcanadian

Probably to make sure they can aggressively investigate his friends, family, associates, co-workers and the like to rule out any broader threat.  At the same time, they will be working through his social media, checking out his contacts and communications, and again, interviewing potential character witnesses and trying to figure out if there is something broader than just an isolated attack.

Again, we've spoken about this subject on this very forum that when so many people raise the ire and rage against the government you are going to have crazies who embrace it wholeheartedly and they probably feel they have permission to act violently. 

Update:  Suspects name is James Hodgekinson, age 66, from Illinois.  Plates from his car are from Illinois, so he travelled for this.

Yep, focused and targetted attack.


----------



## usmbguest5318

They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Vastator said:


> They just named him.... Someone please capture his face book info and post it here, before his page is scrubbed!



There are a # of 'James Hodgkinson' on Facebook.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Vastator said:


> They just named him.... *Someone please capture his face book info and post it here*, before his page is scrubbed!


What, you can't do that for yourself?   You obviously have a computing device, and Facebook is free to join.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Xelor said:


> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.



Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.


----------



## Preacher

This really hurts the lefties blame game. A left terrorist from a EXTREMIST anti gun state tries to murder a congressman in another state run by an EXTREMIST anti gun nut governor.


----------



## Brynmr

Odium said:


> James T. Hodgkinson
> 
> A bernie tard!



And a Trump hater.


----------



## The Original Tree

RightyTighty said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that someone else believed to be the shooter asked that question  ..the man however was carrying no weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next thing you will be doing is calling for assassinations of cops too.
> 
> Oh wait, you already did that.
> 
> How many cops has The Democrat Party killed this year?
> 
> 61 so far by my count.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The party kills cops? Ah, no.
Click to expand...


*The Dallas Shooter was inspired by Black Lives Matter.

Their Highly Publicized Marches which included calls to Assassinate Cops were widely applauded by Democrats and Hillary Clinton Herself who met with them.
They are a Terrorist Organization.  These marches, and BLM's Activities and disgusting rhetoric was proudly broadcast and rebroadcast by Al Jazeera, and CNN.  No difference there between those two imo.

"What do we want, Dead Cops" is nothing that should be occurring in a Democracy, and nothing The Democrat Party should Condone.  But they not only condone it, they court the groups forwarding such hate and vitriol!  And so do you.

And "Pigs in a Blanket Fry Em Like Bacon is equally disgusting."*

*This IS THE EMBODIMENT OF EVERYTHING THE DEMOCRAT PARTY STANDS FOR!
Even Bernie Sanders is disgusted with you people now.

The most dangerous enemy The United States has, Isn't ISIS.
It Isn't Global Warming.
It is The Democrat Party*


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?
> 
> O! be some other name:
> What’s in a name? that which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet;
> So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call’d,
> Retain that dear perfection which he owes
> Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name;
> And for that name, which is no part of thee,
> Take all myself.
> -- William Shakespeare, _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II
Click to expand...




Vastator said:


> It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....


Are you trying to do that?


----------



## Dragonlady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.
Click to expand...


He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt. 

The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.


----------



## shockedcanadian

No link yet.  66 from Illinois


----------



## TexM3

Virginia Shooter Identified As 66-Year-Old James Hodgkinson, Supporter Of Bernie Sanders | Zero Hedge


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vastator said:


> My guess is that they are feverishly combing through his social media postings. If we had his name many of us could find out more about his motivation, and put to rest, much of the speculation that surrounds this incident.
> 
> Surely by now they know who he is...
> So why are they withholding the name of the shooter?


A little while ago, I warned everyone that the NEW civil war was happening between the ideologies of the left(SOCIALISM) and the right(FREEDOM).  We have just seen the Duke Ferdinand moment where the left has gone out of their way to instigate violence.  Well, violence begets violence, and it has already spilled over in other cities, I think it is time to Lock and Load.


----------



## usmbguest5318

DigitalDrifter said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
Click to expand...


Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.


----------



## WillowTree

The left's hate and vitriol against Trump and Republicans set this in motion. I hope they are happy now? Maybe not! No one died.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Odium said:


> Follows Rachel Maddow,A Mother Jones reporter,Bruce Bartlett who wrote a book to "fight fake news" mmmhmmm....lefty terrorism strikes again.








Wow, this guy could literally be any USMB lefty.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Reichstag's Stukas *

*GOP lawmaker links shooting to 'outrageous' Dem rhetoric
Reichstag's Stukas Part II*

Rep. Rodney Davis (R-Ill.) blamed the current political discourse for the Wednesday morning shooting at a baseball practice field that injured House Majority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) and several others.

Scalise was one of several people shot at a baseball practice in Alexandria, Va. He underwent surgery and GOP lawmakers on Capitol Hill said that he’s out and “doing well.”

"This is a result, I believe, of political, rhetorical terrorism. That's got to stop,”


----------



## TexM3

Xelor said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
Click to expand...

See my link


----------



## DigitalDrifter

14-james-t-hodgkinson


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

****MOTIVE FOUND**** SHOOTER ON FACEBOOK: "Its time to DETROY TRUMP & CO!" • r/The_Donald


----------



## HenryBHough

"mock" assassinations.
"theater" with murder of leaders.
and.....
people wonder why this shit goes on?
get used to it.
it's the new (and Democrat approved) norm.


----------



## Hugo Furst

IF this is the right person, this was on his FB page


----------



## WillowTree

James T. Hodgkinson! A democrat! A Trump hater. A Republican hater!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Not a real good day to be a leftist...well no day is but today must really blow


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Xelor said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
Click to expand...


He was a leftwing Bernie supporter, this is the fault of the violent rhetoric coming from the left, they've been rioting and attacking republicans across the nation because they are fascist pigs who hate democratic elections, this guy just went to the inevitable next step.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> DC has the strictest anti-gun laws in the nation, yet clearly they did nothing. How will attacking the civil rights of the average citizen do more?  Even if you disarm the peasants, what will keep a motivated democrat from getting in a van and mowing people down?
> 
> Assigning culpability for acts to inanimate objects is utterly insane.
> 
> Further, given that the shooter specifically targeted Republicans, it is almost certain that he is a democrat and anti-gun rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed that guns were banned in D.C.
Click to expand...


They are, you have to have a permit from the city to even have one in your home. Heller forces the city to grant permits, which it would not do before.  What we do not know is if this #Resist clown legally owned the shotgun he used.


----------



## Hugo Furst

as was this

(sick)


----------



## bodecea

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.
> 
> Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?
Click to expand...

Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Brain357 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> DC has the strictest anti-gun laws in the nation, yet clearly they did nothing. How will attacking the civil rights of the average citizen do more?  Even if you disarm the peasants, what will keep a motivated democrat from getting in a van and mowing people down?
> 
> Assigning culpability for acts to inanimate objects is utterly insane.
> 
> Further, given that the shooter specifically targeted Republicans, it is almost certain that he is a democrat and anti-gun rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't be, they are scared of guns.
Click to expand...


Probably why he hit only one in ten shots.


----------



## The Original Tree

Dragonlady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt.
> 
> The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.
Click to expand...


*So maybe he can marry another Lefty Hero...

Reality Winner*


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> DC has the strictest anti-gun laws in the nation, yet clearly they did nothing. How will attacking the civil rights of the average citizen do more?  Even if you disarm the peasants, what will keep a motivated democrat from getting in a van and mowing people down?
> 
> Assigning culpability for acts to inanimate objects is utterly insane.
> 
> Further, given that the shooter specifically targeted Republicans, it is almost certain that he is a democrat and anti-gun rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed that guns were banned in D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are, you have to have a permit from the city to even have one in your home. Heller forces the city to grant permits, which it would not do before.  What we do not know is if this #Resist clown legally owned the shotgun he used.
Click to expand...

Is that the meaning of "banned"?


----------



## Correll

Dragonlady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt.
> 
> The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.
Click to expand...



Such nuances might be important for sentencing purposes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Brain357 said:


> And yet it sure killed a lot at Orlando.



As did a pressure cooker in Boston.

Only the insane attribute the acts of men to objects.


----------



## Preacher

Left-Wing Twitter Celebrates Shooting of Rep. Scalise


----------



## Hugo Furst

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a progressive broke out of their space....
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 
> Reichstag Conjectures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Reichstag Moment
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr. blames GOP whip’s shooting on Shakespeare production depicting president’s murder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.
> 
> Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.
Click to expand...


and the 'target' was there because...

Palin wanted her shot?


----------



## dannyboys

Dragonlady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt.
> 
> The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.
Click to expand...

You fucking moron!
The radical LIB shooter didn't take an AK47 to the ball park to "fire shots into the air"!
You have zero knowledge about how proficient he was with a rifle!
He may have never even fired one before.
Fucking GROW UP!!!!!!!


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando is a good reason.  Even with armed security so many dead.  Nobody should have a mass killing gun legally.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "mass killing gun"? shit face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi capacity semi autos.  See Orlando shooting for mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orlando was just a sporting rifle, you can buy them right over the counter.
> Please educate yourself you sound like a fucking moron, "high-capacity semi autos" … You do realize that is not used by the military.
> 
> Not only are progressives the second most intolerant of groups behind muslims, they are the most uneducated when it comes to firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes a legally bought rifle killed 50 and injured 50 with armed security there.  I'd call that a mass killing gun dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'
> 
> 
> 2017 Real Time Death Statistics in America
Click to expand...

That's in quotes....was he close enough to the gunman to hear that?


----------



## Dragonlady

WillHaftawaite said:


> as was this
> 
> (sick)



That's disgusting. The man is in surgery and people are making jokes.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
Click to expand...




TexM3 said:


> See my link



Presumably you mean this link?


TexM3 said:


> Virginia Shooter Identified As 66-Year-Old James Hodgkinson, Supporter Of Bernie Sanders | Zero Hedge


There's nothing there about Medicare, so do you have any credible basis for thinking the man met the criteria for losing Medicare benefits?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I got this before they tear it down.







*James T. Hodgkinson*
March 22 ·
Change.org
 ·
*Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It's Time to Destroy Trump & Co.*


----------



## bodecea

dannyboys said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt.
> 
> The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking moron!
> The radical LIB shooter didn't take an AK47 to the ball park to "fire shots into the air"!
> You have zero knowledge about how proficient he was with a rifle!
> He may have never even fired one before.
> Fucking GROW UP!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Dear me.


----------



## eddiew

Brynmr said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> James T. Hodgkinson
> 
> A bernie tard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Trump hater.
Click to expand...

There are 63million,,, and more that didn't vote that hate trump   We'd never do what that nut job did


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> [
> Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.



By one of her former campaign workers who was obsessed with her.


----------



## Vastator

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?
> 
> O! be some other name:
> What’s in a name? that which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet;
> So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call’d,
> Retain that dear perfection which he owes
> Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name;
> And for that name, which is no part of thee,
> Take all myself.
> -- William Shakespeare, _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to do that?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> [
> Is that the meaning of "banned"?



The SCOTUS sure thought so,

What do the hate sites of your Fuhrer tell you to think?


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely that this shooter picked up the same world view from the same sources as you.
> 
> 
> 
> And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After what you said about me you say I'm stupid for disagreeing with you??  Really ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you stupid in that post.
> 
> 
> Please try reading and then responding AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did  No? on another subject
> You allow the mentally ill the ability to buy guns, and then they go out and do it!!
> 
> Let Mentally Ill People Buy Guns
Click to expand...

How many you have will?


----------



## Vastator

Xelor said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just named him.... *Someone please capture his face book info and post it here*, before his page is scrubbed!
> 
> 
> 
> What, you can't do that for yourself?   You obviously have a computing device, and Facebook is free to join.
Click to expand...

At work, and I don't Facebook.


----------



## tigerred59

shockedcanadian said:


> No link yet.  66 from Illinois


*Com'on, we all know it was Obama or at least, that's who Trump will blame!!!*


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> James T. Hodgkinson
> 
> A bernie tard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Trump hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 63million,,, and more that didn't vote that hate trump   We'd never do what that nut job did
Click to expand...



I've seen quite a number of lefties accuse Trump of being a Hitler, or other form of very dangerous crazy, 


IF you really believe that, why wouldn't you fight, if you are capable?


----------



## mamooth

Hardcore Bernie bro. Might be dottie.


----------



## bodecea

Odium said:


> Report: Scalise’s Pitch 20 Years Ago: I’m ‘David Duke Without The Baggage’ - Breitbart
> 
> Scalise is a great white man....why couldn't the fucking shooter get someone better like Ryan or McConnell or McCain or something jeez


Fascinating....everyone see Odium's post?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dragonlady said:


> [
> *
> He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt. *
> 
> The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.



Really, what is your source for this?


----------



## Brynmr

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> ****MOTIVE FOUND**** SHOOTER ON FACEBOOK: "Its time to DETROY TRUMP & CO!" • r/The_Donald



I hope Kathy Griffin, Madonna and Ashley Judd et al are having a really bad day.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

*James T. Hodgkinson*
March 22 · 
Change.org
 · 
*Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It's Time to Destroy Trump & Co.*


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once more you'd be wrong   And if you think trump is anything other than how I rated him you're not as smart as you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After what you said about me you say I'm stupid for disagreeing with you??  Really ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not call you stupid in that post.
> 
> 
> Please try reading and then responding AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> How could my opinion be "wrong" in the absence of any information on the shooter's beliefs?
> 
> 
> Oh, and assuming that I must be stupid for disagreeing with you, once more  you reject very concept of reasonable political disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would happen if HIllary came out and apologized for her deplorable" remark and admit that she was wrong to do that, and that she just did it in an attempt to marginalize Trump, not because she believed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did  No? on another subject
> You allow the mentally ill the ability to buy guns, and then they go out and do it!!
> 
> Let Mentally Ill People Buy Guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many you have will?
Click to expand...

last count...

14 firearms

Unless someone comes to the door and asks


(Then I got none)


----------



## Uncensored2008

dannyboys said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt.
> 
> The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking moron!
> The radical LIB shooter didn't take an AK47 to the ball park to "fire shots into the air"!
> You have zero knowledge about how proficient he was with a rifle!
> He may have never even fired one before.
> Fucking GROW UP!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



The weapon was a shotgun. It is possible he also had a handgun, but that is as yet unconfirmed.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Well there you have it. He is white, from Illinois and a mental midget.

Anything else matter not and what he did was an act of terror and should be dealt with the most harsh punishment possible.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Well all the hate from the left since the election, is coming home to roost.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
Click to expand...




Call Sign Chaos said:


> He was a leftwing Bernie supporter, this is the fault of the violent rhetoric coming from the left, they've been rioting and attacking republicans across the nation because they are fascist pigs who hate democratic elections, this guy just went to the inevitable next step.


And all that has what to do with the plausibility of the man traveling to the D.C. area and shooting people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefit?


----------



## Brynmr

Odium said:


> Left-Wing Twitter Celebrates Shooting of Rep. Scalise




The Left are anti America scum.


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> James T. Hodgkinson
> 
> A bernie tard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Trump hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 63million,,, and more that didn't vote that hate trump   We'd never do what that nut job did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen quite a number of lefties accuse Trump of being a Hitler, or other form of very dangerous crazy,
> 
> 
> IF you really believe that, why wouldn't you fight, if you are capable?
Click to expand...

Fight?  When the cause is just......Meanwhile on another note  good thing he picked a softball game and not a golf course


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> There are 63million,,, and more that didn't vote that hate trump   We'd never do what that nut job did



I'd never trust you.

The left is violent.


----------



## Moonglow

Ah yes, there is something nostalgic about an assassin with a handgun wanting to kill politicians...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around. 50+ rounds fired from an sophisticated assault weapon and only one serious injury.
> 
> The shooter then walked out on the field, in what appeared to be an attempt for "suicide by cop", and they took him down.
> 
> But he seems to have targeted Republicans because he asked which team it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now being said that the gunman wasn't even trying to hit people, just spraying gunfire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he hadn't wanted to hit people, he'd have fired into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started by firing shots into the air. One of the Republican Congressmen there said he didn't seem to target anyone, just firing indiscriminately. He also said that if the guy had tried to hit people, a lot more people would have been hurt.
> 
> The gunman has been identified as a 66 year old James T. Hodgkinson, a retired building contractor who had a home inspection business.  He's a Sanders supporter who had posted on his Facebook page that Trump was a traitor to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking moron!
> The radical LIB shooter didn't take an AK47 to the ball park to "fire shots into the air"!
> You have zero knowledge about how proficient he was with a rifle!
> He may have never even fired one before.
> Fucking GROW UP!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon was a shotgun. It is possible he also had a handgun, but that is as yet unconfirmed.
Click to expand...


Link?

Curious, because I find it hard to believe he fired a shotgun 50 or so times that quickly


----------



## 007

Odium said:


> Left-Wing Twitter Celebrates Shooting of Rep. Scalise


And that right there is a good example of what kind of GUTTER TRASH the left has turned into... pure human trash.


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it takes 6 months or so and $600 in fees to "register" a gun, like a revolver in NYC what you have is a de facto ban, if not de jure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to delay potential terrorists from coming into the US for 6 months while they are thoroughly vetted, and libs call it a 'ban'. Libs want to delay gun owners from getting guns for 6 months while they are vetted, and they call it a 'delay' / 'necessary safety precaution'. Sheesh....
> 
> (Relax, snowflakes - this was a JOKE!)
Click to expand...

You know that your trump called it a "ban" himself.


----------



## Iceweasel

A Bernie Bro. And one ugly mofo.


James T. Hodgkinson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know








On March 22 he wrote, “Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It’s Time to Destroy Trump & Co.”


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> There are 63million,,, and more that didn't vote that hate trump   We'd never do what that nut job did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never trust you.
> 
> The left is violent.
Click to expand...

The last weapon I used was in basic at Ft Leonard Wood Mo.  more years ago than I'd care to mention now


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?
> 
> O! be some other name:
> What’s in a name? that which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet;
> So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call’d,
> Retain that dear perfection which he owes
> Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name;
> And for that name, which is no part of thee,
> Take all myself.
> -- William Shakespeare, _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II
Click to expand...




Vastator said:


> It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....





Vastator said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Well, if that's the case, why are you bidding others to grab and post the shooter's Facebook content?  Since you're datamining the guy, that's something you should do for yourself seeing as you think the man's name is important to performing that task.


Vastator said:


> *Someone please capture his face book info and post it here*, before his page is scrubbed!


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> You know that your trump called it a "ban" himself.


Nice try, but he's not 'my Trump', and I can't help it if he can't understand what is in the GOP Bill that was submitted...


----------



## WillowTree

I love how the leftist press are pretending they had no part in the vitriol! Amusing.


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that your trump called it a "ban" himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but he's not 'my Trump', and I can't help it if he can't understand what is in the GOP Bill that was submitted...
Click to expand...

Of course he's your trump....you just "can't recall".


----------



## easyt65

Iceweasel said:


> On March 22 he wrote, “Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It’s Time to Destroy Trump & Co.”



Gee, I wonder where he could have gotten all that hate-driven propaganda and become to 'radicalized'?!


----------



## eddiew

Can't wait for trump to speak and call this guy a looooser


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

One incident is not in and of itself a tell all.
However, with all the leftist campus violence, the riots, denial of Constitutional rights by leftist, blocking highways, leftist celebrities mocking Trumps murder etc........

Can we agree that we cannot ignore the larger picture that the left HAS turned to violence.  And it is NOT in response to violence.   It's violence because they don't get their way politically.   VERY bad for our Constitutional Republic.

I think it's therefore reasonable to say it's not going to just "stop".  I would be surprised if there aren't a few, if not at least one attempt on Mr. Trumps life.    I would wager that it's coming.   What if they succeed in removing Trump one way or the other (through deceptive judiciary tactics or murder).   What does that say about due process and our political system's future?  Can we all agree the left is trying to remove Trump any way possible?    Did the right do this to Obama in spite of his obvious war against America?

So the logical conclusion is escalation.  Ironically, the Globalist / elitist seem to want this.   Why?   What would be the ultimate goal (if there is one).  Rather than ramble on about events, we need to look forward and make logical conclusions about where this is all going and what we can do about it.

Unfortunately, at some point it seems the well armed right will be forced to also turn to violence.   Otherwise, the left will deny the Right any chance at equal governance and therefore usher in a long list of unConstitutional and socially destructive edicts...California is already a neo-Communist state along with the other Democrat controlled states.

What mechanisms are there that can end this violence and hatred and retain our Constitutional Republic?  Are there any at this point?


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> Of course he's your trump....you just "can't recall".


Seriously, trying to speak for others just so you won't be proven wrong and will still have something to argue about?

Why don't you stick to speaking for yourself, because you suck at trying to speak for me, dear.


----------



## Iceweasel

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What mechanisms are there that can end this violence and hatred and retain our Constitutional Republic?  Are there any at this point?


The only way is to defeat socialism. They won't stop until they own the country.


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> Can't wait for trump to speak and call this guy a looooser


Ummm...he is...as well as 'an enemy of the state'.


----------



## eddiew

WillowTree said:


> I love how the leftist press are pretending they had no part in the vitriol! Amusing.


Is it equally amusing that the right pretends to have clean hands ??  We know how honest you are politically speaking................lol


----------



## Scamp

Shooter is dead.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> The last weapon I used was in basic at Ft Leonard Wood Mo.  more years ago than I'd care to mention now



Regardless, you of the left are violent and have evil intent.


----------



## easyt65

Probably pure coincidence and if not I am sure it is purely accidental rather than intentional, but yet another similarity between ISIS and today's new Progressive Democrats....Americans being 'radicalized' and brainwashed into committing crimes against the United States and its citizens....


----------



## Preacher

*Stephen Miller*‏Verified account @redsteeze 2h2 hours ago
A republican president is repeatedly being mocked assassinated & and now GOP reps are being shot.



President Trump just said lefty terrorist had died.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the leftist press are pretending they had no part in the vitriol! Amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it equally amusing that the right pretends to have clean hands ??  We know how honest you are politically speaking................lol
Click to expand...


While there is overwhelming factual evidence of the Left's criminal activity....I'm not aware of a list anywhere near as long for the right?
Enlighten us.


----------



## eddiew

Iceweasel said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mechanisms are there that can end this violence and hatred and retain our Constitutional Republic?  Are there any at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way is to defeat socialism. They won't stop until they own the country.
Click to expand...

Guy who did the shooting is dead


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The last weapon I used was in basic at Ft Leonard Wood Mo.  more years ago than I'd care to mention now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, you of the left are violent and have evil intent.
Click to expand...

The guy is dead


----------



## bodecea

eddiew said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mechanisms are there that can end this violence and hatred and retain our Constitutional Republic?  Are there any at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way is to defeat socialism. They won't stop until they own the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy who did the shooting is dead
Click to expand...

That's pretty darn convenient.


----------



## easyt65

Uncensored2008 said:


> Regardless, you of the left are violent and have evil intent.




What on earth would make you say that?



Ummm...never mind.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Of course he's your trump....you just "can't recall".



I should complain that you are my stalker. How did I end up with arguably the most stupid person on the forum as my stalker? I demand a better class of troll.

"your trump" indeed...


----------



## eddiew

BasicHumanUnit said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the leftist press are pretending they had no part in the vitriol! Amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it equally amusing that the right pretends to have clean hands ??  We know how honest you are politically speaking................lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While there is overwhelming factual evidence of the Left's criminal activity....I'm not aware of a list anywhere near as long for the right?
> Enlighten us.
Click to expand...

The length is important ??   You must be a trump lover    That repubs hands are dirty  is enough for me  Of course dems act like AH's too on rare ocassions


----------



## Cellblock2429

novasteve said:


> breaking


/-----  Dead Gunman WAS A DemocRAT Tax the Rich Wackjob. 
Belleville suspect in congressional shooting belongs to anti-GOP groups


----------



## 007

Iceweasel said:


> A Bernie Bro. And one ugly mofo.
> 
> 
> James T. Hodgkinson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On March 22 he wrote, “Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It’s Time to Destroy Trump & Co.”


Well, the first thing that democrat shit stain needs to have drilled into his brain washed leftist skull is, America is NOT a democracy, we are a CONSTITUTIONAL REPUBLIC, as we state in our Pledge of Allegiance, _"and to the REPUBLIC,"_ not "and to the" democracy. 

Just heard he died. Good riddens.


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> That's pretty darn convenient.


Please explain.....

You aren't suggesting this guy was a Conservative who did this to make the Democrats look bad, are you?


[URL='https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fusahitman.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2011%2F07%2Fblackhelicoptersbelieve.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fusahitman.com%2Fnwo-helicopters%2F&docid=dKzmmhtNex3zZM&tbnid=nnIrVBBG_oBa4M%3A&vet=10ahUKEwif5-m91r3UAhUBoD4KHQMMCwkQMwhsKAswCw..i&w=400&h=400&bih=747&biw=1100&q=black%20helicopters&ved=0ahUKEwif5-m91r3UAhUBoD4KHQMMCwkQMwhsKAswCw&iact=mrc&uact=8']

[/URL]


----------



## shockedcanadian

Report from CNN.  There were anti-Trump postings from the gunman.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The last weapon I used was in basic at Ft Leonard Wood Mo.  more years ago than I'd care to mention now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, you of the left are violent and have evil intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy is dead
Click to expand...


Yep.

The Capitol Police actually know how to shoot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Well there you have it. He is white, from Illinois and a mental midget.
> 
> Anything else matter not and what he did was an act of terror and should be dealt with the most harsh punishment possible.



And a leftist.


----------



## Missourian

Trump hater from Illinois.  Might convince me to support gun control in liberal states.  Thank God this liberal whackjob couldn't shoot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Would have loved for Trump to have taken the opportunity to ask for calm from the left.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Trump hating Bernie lover of course.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Trump says he's dead.


----------



## Cellblock2429

007 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Bernie Bro. And one ugly mofo.
> 
> 
> James T. Hodgkinson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On March 22 he wrote, “Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It’s Time to Destroy Trump & Co.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the first thing that democrat shit stain needs to have drilled into his brain washed leftist skull is, America is NOT a democracy, we are a CONSTITUTIONAL REPUBLIC, as we state in our Pledge of Allegiance, _"and to the REPUBLIC,"_ not "and to the" democracy.
> 
> Just heard he died. Good riddens.
Click to expand...

 /----


----------



## Vastator

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?
> 
> O! be some other name:
> What’s in a name? that which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet;
> So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call’d,
> Retain that dear perfection which he owes
> Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name;
> And for that name, which is no part of thee,
> Take all myself.
> -- William Shakespeare, _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if that's the case, why are you bidding others to grab and post the shooter's Facebook content?  Since you're datamining the guy, that's something you should do for yourself seeing as you think the man's name is important to performing that task.
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Someone please capture his face book info and post it here*, before his page is scrubbed!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whahhhh! Have kleenex, and a big glass of Shut The Fuck Up. It'll be good for you....


----------



## The Original Tree

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Reichstag's Stukas *
> 
> *GOP lawmaker links shooting to 'outrageous' Dem rhetoric
> Reichstag's Stukas Part II*
> 
> Rep. Rodney Davis (R-Ill.) blamed the current political discourse for the Wednesday morning shooting at a baseball practice field that injured House Majority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) and several others.
> 
> Scalise was one of several people shot at a baseball practice in Alexandria, Va. He underwent surgery and GOP lawmakers on Capitol Hill said that he’s out and “doing well.”
> 
> "This is a result, I believe, of political, rhetorical terrorism. That's got to stop,”


Did you get your plane ticket to Syria?
Or are you going to join The Taliban in Afghanistan?

It's not your country, so you can get out any time.
You are probably typing your trash from Russia though.
You seem like an Agent of The Kremlin with the garbage you spew.


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> Is it equally amusing that the right pretends to have clean hands ??


It's pretty damn obvious Conservatives played no part in 'radicalizing' this liberal nut job, convincing him Trump had destroyed the US and he and the GOP had to be taken out...


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just named him.... *Someone please capture his face book info and post it here*, before his page is scrubbed!
> 
> 
> 
> What, you can't do that for yourself?   You obviously have a computing device, and Facebook is free to join.
Click to expand...




Vastator said:


> At work, and I don't Facebook.


LOL

You don't Facebook.  Okaaay...

So even were you to have the man's name, you won't get too far data mining him, now will you?  Apparently, data mining the guy isn't, despite your attestation, something you are in earnest doing for you lack the will and ability to do it effectively/comprehensively/well even if you weren't at work.


Xelor said:


> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?
Click to expand...




Vastator said:


> It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....





Vastator said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

I don't have a Facebook account either, but I've also not attested that I'm attempting to data mine anyone while at the same time being of a mind that reviewing one's Facebook page content is important for doing so.


----------



## Iceweasel

Cellblock2429 said:


>


I wonder which member we will be missing?


----------



## eddiew

easyt65 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it equally amusing that the right pretends to have clean hands ??
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty damn obvious Conservatives played no part in 'radicalizing' this liberal nut job, convincing him Trump had destroyed the US and he and the GOP had to be taken out...
Click to expand...

Did the shooter have the RIGHT to have a gun??


----------



## usmbguest5318

Vastator said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Are The Authorities Not Naming The Shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?
> 
> O! be some other name:
> What’s in a name? that which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet;
> So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call’d,
> Retain that dear perfection which he owes
> Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name;
> And for that name, which is no part of thee,
> Take all myself.
> -- William Shakespeare, _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if that's the case, why are you bidding others to grab and post the shooter's Facebook content?  Since you're datamining the guy, that's something you should do for yourself seeing as you think the man's name is important to performing that task.
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Someone please capture his face book info and post it here*, before his page is scrubbed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whahhhh! Have kleenex, and a big glass of Shut The Fuck Up. It'll be good for you....
Click to expand...




Vastator said:


> Shut The Fuck Up. It'll be good for you....



It'd better for you to do that than I.  See post 39.


----------



## The Irish Ram

DigitalDrifter said:


> I got this before they tear it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *James T. Hodgkinson*
> March 22 ·
> Change.org
> ·
> *Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It's Time to Destroy Trump & Co.*



Change.org.  Gee,  I wonder who is behind CHANGE.ORG? And Change America Now, and Move on.org.   and....
Acquaint  yourself with the leader of the Democratic party.  Soros is in control until we demand otherwise.


----------



## eddiew

Iceweasel said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder which member we will be missing?
Click to expand...

Where's sassy,,bripat ,patriot ?? all with one oar in the water


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> Did the shooter have the RIGHT to have a gun??


What difference does that make?

Law abiding citizens have guns. Criminals have guns. Millions of Americans have guns, but 99.999999% of them have not been 'radicalized' by the left and try to kill GOP Congressmen.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it equally amusing that the right pretends to have clean hands ??
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty damn obvious Conservatives played no part in 'radicalizing' this liberal nut job, convincing him Trump had destroyed the US and he and the GOP had to be taken out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the shooter have the RIGHT to have a gun??
Click to expand...


Did he have the RIGHT to have a car to drive to the park?


----------



## WillowTree

A Bernie follower!


----------



## Missourian

How much different would the MSM coverage be if this was a right- winger shooting Democrats.  Remember Gabby Gifford coverage?  Not seeing any of that today.  

Liberal Bias media strikes again.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> Trump says he's dead.


Ever so convenient.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Motive "Unclear"........but only to those critical thinkers on the left.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

mamooth said:


> Hardcore Bernie bro. Might be dottie.



Yep, one of you guys.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 132976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bernie follower!



Where is dotcom today?


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> Ah yes, there is something nostalgic about an assassin with a handgun wanting to kill politicians...



Second amendment remedies....serving us well for 150 years


----------



## 007

Can't wait to hear RUSH go off on this... 10 minutes...

https://www.iheart.com/live/news-talk-995-wrno-1033/


----------



## easyt65

LogikAndReazon said:


> Motive "Unclear"........but only to those critical thinkers on the left.




*"MOTIVE UN-CLEAR?"  SERIOUSLY?*

"The shooter was James T. Hodgkinson of Belleville, who belonged to a number of anti-Republican groups, including one called *“Terminate the Republican Party*.”
- Belleville suspect killed in congressional shootout belonged to anti-GOP groups


----------



## 007

Uncensored2008 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bernie follower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is dotcom today?
Click to expand...

Probably celebrating down at the local mosque with the rest of the radical islamists.


----------



## 007

easyt65 said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motive "Unclear"........but only to those critical thinkers on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"MOTIVE UN-CLEAR?"  SERIOUSLY?*
> 
> "The shooter was James T. Hodgkinson of Belleville, who belonged to a number of anti-Republican groups, including one called *“Terminate the Republican Party*.”
> - Belleville suspect killed in congressional shootout belonged to anti-GOP groups
Click to expand...

And that is EXACTLY what we expected to hear from the LEFTIST DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA TRASH MACHINE.

We all know better though. The only people that buy that garbage are the brain dead little snowflake progtards who WANT to hear that pap.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he's dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever so convenient.
Click to expand...


What are you implying?


----------



## westwall

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Fifty shots were reportedly fired.
> FIFTY!!!









Thankfully progressives believe their BS and think guns are magical and all you need to do is pull the trigger.   

Hopefully the only one to die is the progressive asshole.


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, there is something nostalgic about an assassin with a handgun wanting to kill politicians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second amendment remedies....serving us well for 150 years
Click to expand...

Lincoln was a strong supporter of the 2nd amendment..


----------



## westwall

Dragonlady said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a black, Muslim, or Antifa Democrat who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like trying to politicize an event before the blood has dried.
> 
> Deplorable.
Click to expand...






You mean like you progressives do almost every single time?


----------



## Wry Catcher

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....are explosives banned in Britain too......since the Manchester bomber used explosives...perhaps they should ban explosives in Britain too.......right?
Click to expand...


Can you go to a gun show and purchase explosives?  I suppose you can in the parking lot.


----------



## Penelope

easyt65 said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motive "Unclear"........but only to those critical thinkers on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"MOTIVE UN-CLEAR?"  SERIOUSLY?*
> 
> "The shooter was James T. Hodgkinson of Belleville, who belonged to a number of anti-Republican groups, including one called *“Terminate the Republican Party*.”
> - Belleville suspect killed in congressional shootout belonged to anti-GOP groups
Click to expand...


I agree with his sign, we need more tax brackets,  and what do the Tea Partiers, and the Freedom Caucus belong to anti dem groups.  The state over Fed government is also anti Dem. So what, I am very anti gop and I sign partitions.


----------



## FJO

Watch for someone in the MSM or on this forum declare that this shooter is a right wing nut job.


----------



## easyt65

Penelope said:


> I agree with his sign, we need more tax brackets,  and what do the Tea Partiers, and Caucus belong to anti dem groups.



You DO realize that 'TEA'  stands for 'TAXED ENOUGH ALREADY', which means they are against high govt taxes, no matter WHO - GOP or DNC - is taxing them / raising the taxes, right?


----------



## Wry Catcher

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. No, he didn't
> 
> b. Thank you for being honest about your support for the shooter. So many of your lefties are too cowardly to stand up for their alleged beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
Click to expand...


Spot on, of course the Trump supporter's denial is thick, and they will attack you and your thought provoking message, rather thank think about the issue, Trump's words and violence in America.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

And here's the dead shooter






BREAKING: Scalise Shooter Identified – James T. Hodgkinson – Bernie Supporter – THREATENED TRUMP

www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/breaking-gop-lawmaker-shot-shooter-identified-james-t-hodgkinson-bernie-supporter/


----------



## easyt65

SO...what we know is that a lone, radicalized liberal belonging to anti-GOP groups, one calling for the 'termination' of the GOP, shows up at a GOP event and begins firing on them, wounding several people, before being killed himself.

Thankfully they police killed this terrorist / shooter before he could hurt anyone else.


----------



## aris2chat

James T. Hodgkinson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


----------



## Penelope

So where did that GOP put the belt tourniquet if he got hit in the hip?


----------



## Wry Catcher

easyt65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with his sign, we need more tax brackets,  and what do the Tea Partiers, and Caucus belong to anti dem groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You DO realize that 'TEA'  stands for 'TAXED ENOUGH ALREADY', which means they are against high govt taxes, no matter WHO - GOP or DNC - is taxing them / raising the taxes, right?
Click to expand...


It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.  If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building.  I hope that is not too abstract for you.

The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense.  The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.


----------



## easyt65

Steve Scalise shooting: 'Political rhetorical terrorism' contributed to attack, rep says

_"Rep. Rodney Davis, R-Ill., specifically blamed “political rhetorical terrorism” – heated rhetoric on social media and in the news – for Wednesday’s shooting, in which House Majority Whip Steve Scalise and several others were wounded."_

He's right, and it has to stop.

The politicians and the media all have blood on their hands with this one...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update!

VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)

www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/


----------



## easyt65

Wry Catcher said:


> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.


This is, of course, why Obama had to become only the 2nd President in US history to abuse his power by using the IRS as a weapon against American citizens - those he called his 'political enemies', right?

Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.


----------



## tigerred59

Vastator said:


> My guess is that they are feverishly combing through his social media postings. If we had his name many of us could find out more about his motivation, and put to rest, much of the speculation that surrounds this incident.
> 
> Surely by now they know who he is...
> So why are they withholding the name of the shooter?


*old fat white guy...next question?*


----------



## Penelope

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/



He clarified 93 a day, and he is right.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> James T. Hodgkinson
> 
> A bernie tard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Trump hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 63million,,, and more that didn't vote that hate trump   We'd never do what that nut job did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen quite a number of lefties accuse Trump of being a Hitler, or other form of very dangerous crazy,
> 
> 
> IF you really believe that, why wouldn't you fight, if you are capable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fight?  When the cause is just......Meanwhile on another note  good thing he picked a softball game and not a golf course
Click to expand...



Everything you lefties say, defines the situation as "just cause. 


And golf course would have gotten him killed, before he even saw Trump.


----------



## Wry Catcher

easyt65 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
Click to expand...


An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!  

For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:

_It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.

The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
_
Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Can't wait for trump to speak and call this guy a looooser




I bet he calls for healing and unity, and you lefties will dismiss him.


----------



## MindWars

Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist


----------



## Preacher

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/


I watched that....absolutely hilarious. He said it twice! LOL.


----------



## Penelope

easyt65 said:


> Steve Scalise shooting: 'Political rhetorical terrorism' contributed to attack, rep says
> 
> _"Rep. Rodney Davis, R-Ill., specifically blamed “political rhetorical terrorism” – heated rhetoric on social media and in the news – for Wednesday’s shooting, in which House Majority Whip Steve Scalise and several others were wounded."_
> 
> He's right, and it has to stop.
> 
> The politicians and the media all have blood on their hands with this one...



You know I read his wiki article this am after the shooting not knowing who he was and it said he was a white nationalist like  a David Duke  without the baggage, I just recently checked it and that is gone, but the shooting is on it now.  Anyway I think DT is the source of all this ugliness, he is fueling this.  I guess his being a victim now makes his past as clean as snow.


----------



## theHawk

TyroneSlothrop said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's elated it might not be a brownie or a Muzzie.
> 
> 
> 
> you are heart broken it was not
Click to expand...


I knew it would be a left wing loon.  You going to start a go-fund-me account for your fellow anti-Trumper and Maddow fan?


----------



## Pop23

Wry Catcher said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.
Click to expand...


You stand in lockstep with the mindset of the violent shooter. 

Nuff said.


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.
Click to expand...



You are the one that as part of your question, assumes that your enemies motivation is sin. 


Thus to disagree with you on this issue, is to be Evil.


And you accuse others of being bigots or demagogues.


LOL!!


----------



## Penelope

MindWars said:


> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist



So I am as well, if you mean a leftist is a Dem. Also many right wingers are anti trump.


----------



## Preacher

Penelope said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Scalise shooting: 'Political rhetorical terrorism' contributed to attack, rep says
> 
> _"Rep. Rodney Davis, R-Ill., specifically blamed “political rhetorical terrorism” – heated rhetoric on social media and in the news – for Wednesday’s shooting, in which House Majority Whip Steve Scalise and several others were wounded."_
> 
> He's right, and it has to stop.
> 
> The politicians and the media all have blood on their hands with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I read his wiki article this am after the shooting not knowing who he was and it said he was a white nationalist like  a David Duke  without the baggage, I just recently checked it and that is gone, but the shooting is on it now.  Anyway I think DT is the source of all this ugliness, he is fueling this.
Click to expand...

Yeah Madonna wanting to blow up White House,Kathy Griffin pretending to cut President Trumps head off,Democrap house and senate leaders claiming people will die etc had NOTHING to do with this. I think President Trump needs to take advantage of this entire thing


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.
> 
> Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.
Click to expand...


And the difference is?


----------



## Correll

Scamp said:


> Shooter is dead.




To bad, would have loved to hear him on the stand.


----------



## task0778

Penelope said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clarified 93 a day, and he is right.
Click to expand...


To use today's attack just minutes after people were shot to go off on gun control is absolutely despicable.


----------



## Pop23

Penelope said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am as well, if you mean a leftist is a Dem.
Click to expand...


And equally the idiot.


----------



## theHawk

The Original Tree said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> 
> Per Drudge Tweet,
> GUNMAN: ‘KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE’
> DRUDGE REPORT on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an Antifa fag.  Will they finally be labeled a terrorist group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stop Legitimizing this SCUM by calling them ANTIFA.  That movement is all about FASCISM.  Brownshirt, Blackshirt, no difference.
> 
> You know what the Nazi Brownshirts called themselves?  Something Heroic just like these pieces of subhuman shit do.
> Sturmabteilung or in English "Storm Detachment"
> 
> ANTIFA is really FASCIST BLACKSHIRTS.
> Their movement has nothing to do with fighting Fascism, and like The Nazis, it is about Promoting Nazism, or in their case Liberal Fascism.*
Click to expand...


I've made posts before about how the left lie about what they are. "Liberal", "progressive", and now "Antifa", when they have never supported liberty or progress, and are pro-Islamicfascism.


----------



## easyt65

Odium said:


> [Yeah Madonna wanting to blow up White House,Kathy Griffin pretending to cut President Trumps head off, Democrap house and senate leaders claiming people will die etc had NOTHING to do with this.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG & stupid rumor mongering of a partisan jerk.
> 
> What do we know?  A person who should not have had a gun, had one and used it to harm others.  The only political aspect of this incident is this, too many guns are in the possession of too many people who should not have a gun in their possession.
> 
> If fingers need to be pointed, point them at the NRA and its policy of no gun control ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't yet know whether the shooter should have legally been prevented from having a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try to find wrycatchers post....so I will go from your link to it...
> 
> There are 8 million of these rifles in American hands.......one was used today to do this shooting.....
> 
> 8,000,000 to 1
> 
> 
> And these rifles in have been used to murder 167 people....in 34 years.....
> 
> knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year....
> 
> The anti-gunners want these guns banned...even though they have no facts or statistics to back up their fear....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Brits would be better off had their last terrorist attackers had assault rifles instead of knives...
> 
> interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....are explosives banned in Britain too......since the Manchester bomber used explosives...perhaps they should ban explosives in Britain too.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you go to a gun show and purchase explosives?  I suppose you can in the parking lot.
Click to expand...



Apparently, you can get them in Britain......even if you are a muslim on a terror watch list......and you can then use them to blow up young girls at a concert?  Are explosives banned in Britain?


----------



## MindWars

Now watch they will call for more GUN control bank on it,  just the false flag kind of stuff mentioned before take an incident like this and those morons like Maxine Waters, Gabby Giffords will all go on take the guns bandwagon again WATCH!!!


----------



## 2aguy

easyt65 said:


> SO...what we know is that a lone, radicalized liberal belonging to anti-GOP groups, one calling for the 'termination' of the GOP, shows up at a GOP event and begins firing on them, wounding several people, before being killed himself.
> 
> Thankfully they police killed this terrorist / shooter before he could hurt anyone else.




He was a Bernie Brown Shirt.......


----------



## Penelope

I want to give most of the GOP the credit they deserve for this incident, they want to cut health insurance for millions to give the rich a tax cut.  So lets give them some credit where credit is due.  I have never seen such cruelness in the GOP as I have seen the last several years. Also they want everyone to own a gun. The guy shot got a A by the whatever they call the gun org.


----------



## theHawk

Democrats, the Party of terrorists.


----------



## 2aguy

eddiew said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it equally amusing that the right pretends to have clean hands ??
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty damn obvious Conservatives played no part in 'radicalizing' this liberal nut job, convincing him Trump had destroyed the US and he and the GOP had to be taken out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the shooter have the RIGHT to have a gun??
Click to expand...



Up until he decided to use it to commit murder, yes.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's your trump....you just "can't recall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should complain that you are my stalker. How did I end up with arguably the most stupid person on the forum as my stalker? I demand a better class of troll.
> 
> "your trump" indeed...
Click to expand...

I find it equally funny that you accuse me of being your stalker when you quote and answer one of my posts to ANOTHER poster......or is he?


----------



## 2aguy

Penelope said:


> I want to give most of the GOP the credit they deserve for this incident, they want to cut health insurance for millions to give the rich a tax cut.  So lets give them some credit where credit is due.  I have never seen such cruelness in the GOP as I have seen the last several years.




I think that is what the shooter said before he tried to murder those people...


----------



## Wry Catcher

MindWars said:


> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist



That makes him a leftist?  Historically he would be classified as a  member of the_ sans-culottes, i.e. a lower-class Parisian republican in the French Revolution.  _


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot on, of course the Trump supporter's denial is thick, and they will attack you and your thought provoking message, rather thank think about the issue, Trump's words and violence in America.
Click to expand...



Trump isn't the one promoting violence. THe Left is.


----------



## 2aguy

theHawk said:


> Democrats, the Party of terrorists.




bill ayers, rahid khalidi, bernadine dorhn...that Puerto Rican terrorists the democrats had in their parade this weekend.....their love and freindship with terrorists is insane....giving a terrorist nation, Iran, 150 billion dollars in cash and letting them get nuclear weapons.....


----------



## MindWars

Wry Catcher said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes him a leftist?  Historically he would be classified as a  member of the_ sans-culottes, i.e. a lower-class Parisian republican in the French Revolution.  _
Click to expand...


Either way , they're still going to use this as just one more reason to take the guns.  Give a few days the lunatic left will come out squealing like little pigs


----------



## Penelope

2aguy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to give most of the GOP the credit they deserve for this incident, they want to cut health insurance for millions to give the rich a tax cut.  So lets give them some credit where credit is due.  I have never seen such cruelness in the GOP as I have seen the last several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what the shooter said before he tried to murder those people...
Click to expand...


Probably, I bet he was sick and tired of their tactics.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> a....you are wrong
> b...again you're wrong       you fail  as a poster and probably an american
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot on, of course the Trump supporter's denial is thick, and they will attack you and your thought provoking message, rather thank think about the issue, Trump's words and violence in America.
Click to expand...



So far....the violence...

--attempeted assassination of Trump

--black lives matter sympathizers have murdered police.

--and now this guy tries to murder republicans....

All left wingers..


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty darn convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain.....
> 
> You aren't suggesting this guy was a Conservative who did this to make the Democrats look bad, are you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 132970
Click to expand...

Are you unfamiliar with the word "convenient"?   Or any other word in my comment?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The last weapon I used was in basic at Ft Leonard Wood Mo.  more years ago than I'd care to mention now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, you of the left are violent and have evil intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The Capitol Police actually know how to shoot.
Click to expand...

Oh...now this was at the Capitol?


----------



## MindWars

Take the Fire in Europe yesterday, and this incident today  news flash something bigger is coming. might be tomorrow, might be next week, either way they've got plans and as it was said a few years ago it will be worse than 911.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*New Details*
June 14, 2017, 10:03 AM EDT


Eyewitness accounts now identify the gunman as a heavy-set white male in his 40s or 50s. The Alexandria Police say the single suspect is in custody. He has not as yet been identified by name.

*Earlier reports that the gunman asked the partisan identification of the people practicing before opening fire appears to have been in error, *a good faith confusion of another person with the shooter. I’m not sure we can definitively rule that report out. But it now appears that report is at best unconfirmed and likely erroneous.


----------



## Mac1958

Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.

The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.

The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.

What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
.


----------



## Penelope

2aguy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats, the Party of terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bill ayers, rahid khalidi, bernadine dorhn...that Puerto Rican terrorists the democrats had in their parade this weekend.....their love and freindship with terrorists is insane....giving a terrorist nation, Iran, 150 billion dollars in cash and letting them get nuclear weapons.....
Click to expand...


UM that was their money. Also SA is the terrorists,  they do not have nuclear weapons, thanks to the Obama Admin.


----------



## Correll

Penelope said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am as well, if you mean a leftist is a Dem. Also many right wingers are anti trump.
Click to expand...



i don't see Boss calling Trump a Hitler as you lefties do.


----------



## easyt65

Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.

Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.


Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting

_"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_

Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.

Yeah, that worked out great.....


----------



## bodecea

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.
> 
> Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the difference is?
Click to expand...

Let's see...I put a target on an inanimate object.....I put a target on an animate person.    Hmmmmmmmmm, let's see.


----------



## Marion Morrison

"The gunman who shot Republican whip Steve Scalise asked about political affiliation before opening fire on lawmakers practicing for a congressional baseball game."


Absolutely this was a crazy lefty. Good thing they're bad shots.


GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’


----------



## Penelope

Mac1958 said:


> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> *The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.*
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .



Right, and you are right, he and Hannity are the kings of division, and Gingrich along with them.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stand in lockstep with the mindset of the violent shooter.
> 
> Nuff said.
Click to expand...


Really?  I'd like you to post your _reasoning _for making such an allegation.  The Violent Shooter is dead, we have no idea what motivated him to act in the manner he did, do you believe you have some ideas?  Post 'em.


----------



## basquebromance

Pelosi: "...something you’ve never heard me say before. I identify myself with the remarks of the Speaker.”


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

MindWars said:


> Now watch they will call for more GUN control bank on it,  just the false flag kind of stuff mentioned before take an incident like this and those morons like Maxine Waters, Gabby Giffords will all go on take the guns bandwagon again WATCH!!!



Of course they will.  They already are.  McAuliffe broached the subject this morning.

It will be just as effective as usual.


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> Are you unfamiliar with the word "convenient"?   Or any other word in my comment?


I would like you to clarify what you mean by saying 'that's convenient' upon hearing the shooter had been killed. Do you have a problem with doing that? Is there a reason you  would rather not? It's really a non-threatening question. Just wondering what you meant.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats, the Party of terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bill ayers, rahid khalidi, bernadine dorhn...that Puerto Rican terrorists the democrats had in their parade this weekend.....their love and freindship with terrorists is insane....giving a terrorist nation, Iran, 150 billion dollars in cash and letting them get nuclear weapons.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

task0778 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clarified 93 a day, and he is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To use today's attack just minutes after people were shot to go off on gun control is absolutely despicable.
Click to expand...


What you consider despicable, rational people understand that there are too many guns in the hands of too many people who should never possess one.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stand in lockstep with the mindset of the violent shooter.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'd like you to post your _reasoning _for making such an allegation.  The Violent Shooter is dead, *we have no idea what motivated him to act in the manner he did, do you believe you have some ideas?  Post 'em.*
Click to expand...



O-Tay Buttwheet!

He post things identical to leftist posters here. 

Here’s what accused gunman James Hodgkinson posted on social media before firing at GOP lawmakers


----------



## depotoo

Hodgkinson campaigned for Sanders in Iowa while the Vermont lawmaker was running for the Democratic presidential nomination last year, the Washington Post reports.

Charles Orear, 50, of St. Louis, who worked alongside him, called Hodgkinson a passionate progressive who showed no signs of violence or malice toward others.

“You’ve got to be kidding me,” Orear told the newspaper. “I met him on the Bernie trail in Iowa, worked with him in the Quad Cities area.”

He said Hodgkinson was a “quiet guy,” “very mellow, very reserved,” who stayed with him at a fellow Sanders’s supporters home in Illinois.

...

Hodgkinson was also the member of Facebook groups titled, “Terminate the Republican Party” and “The Road to Hell Is Paved With Republicans.” Other groups include, “Boycott the Republican Party,” “Expose Republican Fraud,” Donald Trump is not my president,” and “Illinois Berners United to Resist Trump.”

Heavy.com


Wry Catcher said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes him a leftist?  Historically he would be classified as a  member of the_ sans-culottes, i.e. a lower-class Parisian republican in the French Revolution.  _
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Marion Morrison said:


> "The gunman who shot Republican whip Steve Scalise asked about political affiliation before opening fire on lawmakers practicing for a congressional baseball game."
> 
> 
> Absolutely this was a crazy lefty. Good thing they're bad shots.
> 
> 
> GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’


*New Details*
June 14, 2017, 10:03 AM EDT


Eyewitness accounts now identify the gunman as a heavy-set white male in his 40s or 50s. The Alexandria Police say the single suspect is in custody. He has not as yet been identified by name.

*Earlier reports that the gunman asked the partisan identification of the people practicing before opening fire appears to have been in error, a good faith confusion of another person with the shooter.* I’m not sure we can definitively rule that report out. But it now appears that report is at best unconfirmed and likely erroneous.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Odium said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that....absolutely hilarious. He said it twice! LOL.
Click to expand...


Cavil ^^^, to make petty or unnecessary objections.


----------



## MindWars

FLASHBACK: Tim Kaine, Loretta Lynch Called For Blood & Death In Streets


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

MindWars said:


> You don't even know your ass from a hole in the ground you are part of them antifa jackasses



Triggered Trump Jejune Syndrome TTJS is a terrible thing...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The gunman who shot Republican whip Steve Scalise asked about political affiliation before opening fire on lawmakers practicing for a congressional baseball game."
> 
> 
> Absolutely this was a crazy lefty. Good thing they're bad shots.
> 
> 
> GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’
> 
> 
> 
> *New Details*
> June 14, 2017, 10:03 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Eyewitness accounts now identify the gunman as a heavy-set white male in his 40s or 50s. The Alexandria Police say the single suspect is in custody. He has not as yet been identified by name.
> 
> *Earlier reports that the gunman asked the partisan identification of the people practicing before opening fire appears to have been in error, a good faith confusion of another person with the shooter.* I’m not sure we can definitively rule that report out. But it now appears that report is at best unconfirmed and likely erroneous.
Click to expand...


Of course they are saying that, as Americans everywhere cast a baleful eye at the Democrats and their Leftist mob.


----------



## 2aguy

Penelope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats, the Party of terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bill ayers, rahid khalidi, bernadine dorhn...that Puerto Rican terrorists the democrats had in their parade this weekend.....their love and freindship with terrorists is insane....giving a terrorist nation, Iran, 150 billion dollars in cash and letting them get nuclear weapons.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UM that was their money. Also SA is the terrorists,  they do not have nuclear weapons, thanks to the Obama Admin.
Click to expand...



No...that was the iranian people's money and they are under the control of terrorist killers...you do not give the leading sponsor of terrorism around the world, looking to make nuclear weapons which they have stated they will use.....150 billion dollars in cash....you wait till there is a democratically elected....an sane government in charge....he didn't do tha.


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clarified 93 a day, and he is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To use today's attack just minutes after people were shot to go off on gun control is absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you consider despicable, rational people understand that there are too many guns in the hands of too many people who should never possess one.
Click to expand...



And yet, high gun ownership counties are not the high crime counties.


Almost as though the problem is not gun related.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wry Catcher said:


> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.



The fascist LUST for taxes is based on greed.

Your demand that government use the threat of violence to take from others is based on your desire to get something for nothing.

Oh, and don't you Bolsheviks continually demand that defense be CUT? You know you do, Brown Shirt.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stand in lockstep with the mindset of the violent shooter.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'd like you to post your _reasoning _for making such an allegation.  The Violent Shooter is dead, we have no idea what motivated him to act in the manner he did, do you believe you have some ideas?  Post 'em.
Click to expand...



He is a Bernie Brown Shirt.


----------



## Penelope

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. Link to support your claim.
> 
> b. YOu just used a phrase the implies that the person who was wronged after doing wrong had it coming. Combined with your accusation that Trump called for violence FIRST, your words were taking the blame off the shooter and putting it on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot on, of course the Trump supporter's denial is thick, and they will attack you and your thought provoking message, rather thank think about the issue, Trump's words and violence in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't the one promoting violence. THe Left is.
Click to expand...




MindWars said:


> Take the Fire in Europe yesterday, and this incident today  news flash something bigger is coming. might be tomorrow, might be next week, either way they've got plans and as it was said a few years ago it will be worse than 911.



Oh lord you are one of these end time people.  You must be unaware of history.


----------



## task0778

Mac1958 said:


> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .



No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Steve_McGarrett said:


> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/



McAuliffe's a dick.  Probably the most useless governor in modern Virginia history.


----------



## Penelope

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stand in lockstep with the mindset of the violent shooter.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'd like you to post your _reasoning _for making such an allegation.  The Violent Shooter is dead, we have no idea what motivated him to act in the manner he did, do you believe you have some ideas?  Post 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Bernie Brown Shirt.
Click to expand...


He is a jew?


----------



## OldLady

easyt65 said:


> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....


_Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
I agree they should own that.
_radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clarified 93 a day, and he is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To use today's attack just minutes after people were shot to go off on gun control is absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you consider despicable, rational people understand that there are too many guns in the hands of too many people who should never possess one.
Click to expand...



1)  We can already arrest people who use guns to commit crimes...

2)  

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400 million guns in private hands and over 15.7  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...

-- gun murder down 49%
--gun crime down 75%
--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Democrats have been agitating for this since election day.


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
Click to expand...



He was a Bernie Brown Shirt.


----------



## task0778

Wry Catcher said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Update!
> 
> VA Governor GOES OFF on Gun Owners After Shooting: “We Lose 93 MILLION Americans a Day to Gun Violence” …Huh? (VIDEO)
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/va-governor-goes-off-gun-owners-shooting-lose-93-million-americans-day-gun-violence-huh-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clarified 93 a day, and he is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To use today's attack just minutes after people were shot to go off on gun control is absolutely despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you consider despicable, rational people understand that there are too many guns in the hands of too many people who should never possess one.
Click to expand...


There's a time and a place Wry.   This ain't the time, not today.   The fact that you can defend the governor's words so soon after people were wounded does not reflect well on you or your opinion.


----------



## theHawk

Penelope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that extremely partisan, triggered opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opinion based on empirical evidence, and don't ever edit a post - it is tantamount to a LIE by OMISSION!
> 
> For other reader's, I will post my entire comment to this dishonest hack:
> 
> _It stands for bigotry, racism and foolish governance, in practice. If you don't tax, you don't fix the leaking roof, and one day it will collapse and destroy the building. I hope that is not too abstract for you.
> 
> The Republican antipathy for taxes is myopic and based on greed - a deadly sin and an emotion - not pragmatic reasoning or even common sense. The Freedom Caucus in the H. or Rep. is built on a foundation of demagoguery - tell the people they can have their cake and eat it to.
> _
> Others may choose to post a rebuttal, and explain how cutting taxes will repair and replace a failing infrastructure, provide for the common _defence_ and general welfare of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stand in lockstep with the mindset of the violent shooter.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'd like you to post your _reasoning _for making such an allegation.  The Violent Shooter is dead, we have no idea what motivated him to act in the manner he did, do you believe you have some ideas?  Post 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Bernie Brown Shirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a jew?
Click to expand...


I'd bet he's atheist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's your trump....you just "can't recall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should complain that you are my stalker. How did I end up with arguably the most stupid person on the forum as my stalker? I demand a better class of troll.
> 
> "your trump" indeed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it equally funny that you accuse me of being your stalker when you quote and answer one of my posts to ANOTHER poster......or is he?
Click to expand...



Oh, HOW MANY funnies have you posted today on two dozen different threads?  You really think anyone, particularly the mods, are ignorant that your search to tag particular members posts is stalking?

look, i believe you to be mentally unstable, but I also believe you are ultimately harmless. Though one can never tell about fascist democrats, you do have a penchant for violence.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Penelope said:


> [
> 
> He is a jew?



Why would you think that? You HATE Jews, and this guy was clearly one of your own.


----------



## theHawk

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The gunman who shot Republican whip Steve Scalise asked about political affiliation before opening fire on lawmakers practicing for a congressional baseball game."
> 
> 
> Absolutely this was a crazy lefty. Good thing they're bad shots.
> 
> 
> GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’
> 
> 
> 
> *New Details*
> June 14, 2017, 10:03 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Eyewitness accounts now identify the gunman as a heavy-set white male in his 40s or 50s. The Alexandria Police say the single suspect is in custody. He has not as yet been identified by name.
> 
> *Earlier reports that the gunman asked the partisan identification of the people practicing before opening fire appears to have been in error, a good faith confusion of another person with the shooter.* I’m not sure we can definitively rule that report out. But it now appears that report is at best unconfirmed and likely erroneous.
Click to expand...


Stop trying.  He's been identified as an anti-Trumper and Bernie supporter.
I know you have to try to spin this any way you can, but save yourself the embarrassment and walk away from it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

depotoo said:


> Hodgkinson campaigned for Sanders in Iowa while the Vermont lawmaker was running for the Democratic presidential nomination last year, the Washington Post reports.
> 
> Charles Orear, 50, of St. Louis, who worked alongside him, called Hodgkinson a passionate progressive who showed no signs of violence or malice toward others.
> 
> “You’ve got to be kidding me,” Orear told the newspaper. “I met him on the Bernie trail in Iowa, worked with him in the Quad Cities area.”
> 
> He said Hodgkinson was a “quiet guy,” “very mellow, very reserved,” who stayed with him at a fellow Sanders’s supporters home in Illinois.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hodgkinson was also the member of Facebook groups titled, “Terminate the Republican Party” and “The Road to Hell Is Paved With Republicans.” Other groups include, “Boycott the Republican Party,” “Expose Republican Fraud,” Donald Trump is not my president,” and “Illinois Berners United to Resist Trump.”
> 
> Heavy.com
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes him a leftist?  Historically he would be classified as a  member of the_ sans-culottes, i.e. a lower-class Parisian republican in the French Revolution.  _
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sans-culottes - Wikipedia

The Democratic Party represents the Third Estate, the Republican Party represents the First and Second Estates.


----------



## basquebromance

There's political violence, and then there's political violence

One is a spasmodic expression of mental illness or personal desperation. The other is a coordinated attempt to change regimes.


----------



## easyt65

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> [He is a jew?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think that?
Click to expand...


Why would it matter...I mean, except to a racist?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you took it that way  but I for 1 abhor violence  While people maybe even I, shoot our mouths off I'm sure bloodshed is not what we want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning, and you lefties are far to comfortable with just saying what ever it takes in that moment to smear your enemies without any thought as to whether it is accurate or what effects it has on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well MAYBE it didn't come out like it should have BUT your president must bear some responsibility  as he has promoted violence  and maybe HE didn't have a thought as to how his loyal subjects would take it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot on, of course the Trump supporter's denial is thick, and they will attack you and your thought provoking message, rather thank think about the issue, Trump's words and violence in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't the one promoting violence. THe Left is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the Fire in Europe yesterday, and this incident today  news flash something bigger is coming. might be tomorrow, might be next week, either way they've got plans and as it was said a few years ago it will be worse than 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lord you are one of these end time people.  You must be unaware of history.
Click to expand...



Don't you believe in the 12th Imam or some such shit?


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
Click to expand...



I don't assume and slander and vilify someone for the simple act of disagreeing with me.


That is the standard operation procedure of the LEFT.


----------



## basquebromance

"an attack on one of us is an attack on all of us" - Speaker Ryan


----------



## Uncensored2008

easyt65 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> [He is a jew?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would it matter...I mean, except to a racist?
Click to expand...


Penelope is a Muzzie Beast, she hates Jews with a level of vitriol not seen since Adolf Hitler. To her, anything bad is "DA JOOOOOZZZZZ"


----------



## Mac1958

task0778 said:


> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.


Sure, agreed, and I'm the guy who started a thread titled "The Left has completely lost its shit."  But it could be reasonably argued that this is all just building on itself, egged on by division pimps on both ends of the spectrum.  Just a predictable, cumulative effect of year after year of hatred.
.


----------



## task0778

Penelope said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> *The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.*
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and you are right, he and Hannity are the kings of division, and Gingrich along with them.
Click to expand...


I do not recall Hannity or Limbaugh or Gingrich ever going to the extremes of hate that their counterparts on the Left do.   You tell me, how many times do we see stories about Dems getting shot lately?   How many times has somebody held up the bloody and severed head of a democrat lately?   How many times have we seen play in a public place where an actor dresses up as a democrat and gets stabbed to death?   Too many Lefties have gone too far with their hatred for Trump and the GOP.   You are fanning the flames of intolerance and I think bear some responsibility for when somebody gets incensed enough to do something like this.


----------



## Penelope

task0778 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
Click to expand...


Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.

Who on the left?? names please.


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hodgkinson campaigned for Sanders in Iowa while the Vermont lawmaker was running for the Democratic presidential nomination last year, the Washington Post reports.
> 
> Charles Orear, 50, of St. Louis, who worked alongside him, called Hodgkinson a passionate progressive who showed no signs of violence or malice toward others.
> 
> “You’ve got to be kidding me,” Orear told the newspaper. “I met him on the Bernie trail in Iowa, worked with him in the Quad Cities area.”
> 
> He said Hodgkinson was a “quiet guy,” “very mellow, very reserved,” who stayed with him at a fellow Sanders’s supporters home in Illinois.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hodgkinson was also the member of Facebook groups titled, “Terminate the Republican Party” and “The Road to Hell Is Paved With Republicans.” Other groups include, “Boycott the Republican Party,” “Expose Republican Fraud,” Donald Trump is not my president,” and “Illinois Berners United to Resist Trump.”
> 
> Heavy.com
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> Confirmed: Gunman Was an Anti-Trump Leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes him a leftist?  Historically he would be classified as a  member of the_ sans-culottes, i.e. a lower-class Parisian republican in the French Revolution.  _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sans-culottes - Wikipedia
> 
> The Democratic Party represents the Third Estate, the Republican Party represents the First and Second Estates.
Click to expand...



Your attempts to distract from the fact that the would be mass murderer was one of your own, makes sense ONLY if you are desperate to avoid any attempts to address the political divide that is radicalizing so many to the point of violence.

Is that really what you want? To see violence continue to escalate?


----------



## flacaltenn

*Merged all recent threads in Curr Evt about the "breaking news" DC shooter.. *


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
Click to expand...


It certainly is, in part, media.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update

Antifa official statement on Scalise shooting

Twitter


----------



## flacaltenn

Penelope said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on the left?? names please.
Click to expand...


Are you REALLY TRULY trying to justify this with the "They did it first" defense?  How much news did that preacher generate? What DIDN'T he "hang and burn" in front of his church?  There was stuff hanging and burning everyday there. Did he attempt a MASS ASSASSINATION?  What's wrong with everyone of you tribal warriors??


----------



## Fang

Bernie Sander supporter shoots GOP. smh  I'm not shocked at all. Liberals will justify this horrible act I'm sure.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mac1958 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, agreed, and I'm the guy who started a thread titled "The Left has completely lost its shit."  But it could be reasonably argued that this is all just building on itself, egged on by division pimps on both ends of the spectrum.  Just a predictable, cumulative effect of year after year of hatred.
> .
Click to expand...



Barack Obama started actively pimping a civil war as soon as he got into office. I agree that this division and hatred is snowballing. I think that it is driven by both ends. The left attacks, the right reacts, and so the conflict grows. Where I often disagree is that I think it is far too late to unify the nation, we are already in a civil war. Acts like the democrat today are minor skirmishes, but they are engagements of the civil war, not random acts of crazies. I am saddened to say that they will increase in frequency and ferocity at a rapid rate.


----------



## Mac1958

Penelope said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on the left?? names please.
Click to expand...

There's so much hate coming from both ends that both need to stop pointing the finger and start cleaning their own house.

That's the problem:  Everyone is screaming, no one is looking in the mirror.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, agreed, and I'm the guy who started a thread titled "The Left has completely lost its shit."  But it could be reasonably argued that this is all just building on itself, egged on by division pimps on both ends of the spectrum.  Just a predictable, cumulative effect of year after year of hatred.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama started actively pimping a civil war as soon as he got into office. I agree that this division and hatred is snowballing. I think that it is driven by both ends. The left attacks, the right reacts, and so the conflict grows. Where I often disagree is that I think it is far too late to unify the nation, we are already in a civil war. Acts like the democrat today are minor skirmishes, but they are engagements of the civil war, not random acts of crazies. I am saddened to say that they will increase in frequency and ferocity at a rapid rate.
Click to expand...

I hope you're wrong, but I don't know how this gets turned around.
.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Penelope said:


> [
> 
> Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on the left?? names please.



You equate asking for a birth certificate to shooting the Republican members of Congress? 

As acts go, the Birther nonsense was LESS destructive than the left's "Russia" witch hunt.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad, would have loved to hear him on the stand.
Click to expand...

As would I....but alas, a convenient death.


----------



## MindWars

How many leftist wacos do you think have already forgotten the JULY 2nd ANTIFA trouble making day ,  like we keep telling the sheep something BIGGER is coming. What better day to do it than before 4th of July  the day of AMERICA's FREEDOM..  nothing fishy there where ANTIFA is planning that JULY 2nd Bs,  even the fruit cake mods put that shit into CONSPIRACY  watch it happen we will be proven right again.


----------



## task0778

Mac1958 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, agreed, and I'm the guy who started a thread titled "The Left has completely lost its shit."  But it could be reasonably argued that this is all just building on itself, egged on by division pimps on both ends of the spectrum.  Just a predictable, cumulative effect of year after year of hatred.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama started actively pimping a civil war as soon as he got into office. I agree that this division and hatred is snowballing. I think that it is driven by both ends. The left attacks, the right reacts, and so the conflict grows. Where I often disagree is that I think it is far too late to unify the nation, we are already in a civil war. Acts like the democrat today are minor skirmishes, but they are engagements of the civil war, not random acts of crazies. I am saddened to say that they will increase in frequency and ferocity at a rapid rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're wrong, but I don't know how this gets turned around.
> .
Click to expand...


I don't either, and it's getting really scary.   Just look at the vitriol on this board alone, from both sides.   Last time it got this bad we fought a civil war.   Not that I see that happening these days, but it's hard to see it getting resolved except through some kind of national emergency on a large scale.   Like another 9/11 times 10, or another Great Depression that rivals or exceeds the 1930s.   Either of which is not beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad, would have loved to hear him on the stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As would I....but alas, a convenient death.
Click to expand...



Way to troll, stalker.

Do you EVER contribute to discussions? EVER?


----------



## MindWars

Mac1958 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on the left?? names please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's so much hate coming from both ends that both need to stop pointing the finger and start cleaning their own house.
> 
> That's the problem:  Everyone is screaming, no one is looking in the mirror.
> .
Click to expand...


The right are not real rights,  those who the left consider right wings are their version of " a patriot"  the patriots are defending what is left of this Country. It's going to get worse before it gets better.   We can lay down and let these lunatic assholes take this Country into a  Communist Nation and that is exactly where these assholes are doing the worst part their too gawd dam stupid to see this is what they are doing.


----------



## 2aguy

Penelope said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on the left?? names please.
Click to expand...


Okay hero......

--list how the Tea Party had anything to do with race...

--list acts of Tea Party violence

--obama's mother traveled the world, lived over seas and married a man from Kenya.....and then refused to put out his birth certificate, while his biography for shopping his book stated he was born in Kenya......

Go ahead......

Actual coordinated violence came from the Demcorat National Committee...we have bob craemer and scott foval admitting that they organized groups to incite violence at Trump rallies.....

You have nothing.


----------



## NYcarbineer

It only took a few hours for the RWnuts to start blaming the innocent for the crimes of the guilty.


----------



## RealDave

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, agreed, and I'm the guy who started a thread titled "The Left has completely lost its shit."  But it could be reasonably argued that this is all just building on itself, egged on by division pimps on both ends of the spectrum.  Just a predictable, cumulative effect of year after year of hatred.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama started actively pimping a civil war as soon as he got into office. I agree that this division and hatred is snowballing. I think that it is driven by both ends. The left attacks, the right reacts, and so the conflict grows. Where I often disagree is that I think it is far too late to unify the nation, we are already in a civil war. Acts like the democrat today are minor skirmishes, but they are engagements of the civil war, not random acts of crazies. I am saddened to say that they will increase in frequency and ferocity at a rapid rate.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  You whities are just mad Obama stood up for the rights of the minorities.  Then Trump gave you the OK to be violent & OK to spew slurs as OMG OMG OMG political correctness.    He said he would back violence at his rallies with his wallet.

This is the problem.   The Steve Bannon crowd fueled by Agent Orange.


----------



## MindWars




----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on the left?? names please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay hero......
> 
> --list how the Tea Party had anything to do with race...
> 
> --list acts of Tea Party violence
> 
> --obama's mother traveled the world, lived over seas and married a man from Kenya.....and then refused to put out his birth certificate, while his biography for shopping his book stated he was born in Kenya......
> 
> Go ahead......
> 
> Actual coordinated violence came from the Demcorat National Committee...we have bob craemer and scott foval admitting that they organized groups to incite violence at Trump rallies.....
> 
> You have nothing.
Click to expand...


So, the Tea Party sat on their thumbs under Bush while he took us from a balanced budget to the worst recession in history through unfunded spending & Republican fueled deregulation  then they   grew a pair & started demonstrating a month after Obama took office.  They are not all racists but they welcomed racists under their tent.  

As for Obama's mother, she died way before the Tea Party asshats had a freak out about the birth certificate.  You are STILL a DUMBASS BIRTHER.  My God.

Okeefe?  You are using Okeefe?  That's some funny chit.


----------



## RealDave

MindWars said:


> How many leftist wacos do you think have already forgotten the JULY 2nd ANTIFA trouble making day ,  like we keep telling the sheep something BIGGER is coming. What better day to do it than before 4th of July  the day of AMERICA's FREEDOM..  nothing fishy there where ANTIFA is planning that JULY 2nd Bs,  even the fruit cake mods put that shit into CONSPIRACY  watch it happen we will be proven right again.


Are you a Fascist?


----------



## MindWars

What did I say they would start on the gun taking just like I said

Leftists Blame Guns While Celebrating GOP Shooting


----------



## bodecea

007 said:


> Can't wait to hear RUSH go off on this... 10 minutes...
> 
> https://www.iheart.com/live/news-talk-995-wrno-1033/


Funny....how some people need Rush to tell them what to think and how to react.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

He thought he was making a statement with his gun. The only thing he made is sympathy for republicans. 
Typical stupid leftist.


----------



## RealDave

MindWars said:


> What did I say they would start on the gun taking just like I said
> 
> Leftists Blame Guns While Celebrating GOP Shooting


No one is celebrating the shooting.

The reports I read said a semi-automatic rifle was used.

The gun nuts will never admit that without this weapon, the shooter's damage would be less.


----------



## bodecea

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The gunman who shot Republican whip Steve Scalise asked about political affiliation before opening fire on lawmakers practicing for a congressional baseball game."
> 
> 
> Absolutely this was a crazy lefty. Good thing they're bad shots.
> 
> 
> GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’
> 
> 
> 
> *New Details*
> June 14, 2017, 10:03 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Eyewitness accounts now identify the gunman as a heavy-set white male in his 40s or 50s. The Alexandria Police say the single suspect is in custody. He has not as yet been identified by name.
> 
> *Earlier reports that the gunman asked the partisan identification of the people practicing before opening fire appears to have been in error, a good faith confusion of another person with the shooter.* I’m not sure we can definitively rule that report out. But it now appears that report is at best unconfirmed and likely erroneous.
Click to expand...

Too late....it's now part of the #RussianW mythos.


----------



## TNHarley

Another reason for open carry. What a martyr!


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> It only took a few hours for the RWnuts to start blaming the innocent for the crimes of the guilty.



Oh, you Brown Shirts are INNOCENT?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> [He is a jew?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would it matter...I mean, except to a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope is a Muzzie Beast, she hates Jews with a level of vitriol not seen since Adolf Hitler. To her, anything bad is "DA JOOOOOZZZZZ"
Click to expand...

Does she go on and on about Soros like someone else we know?


----------



## depotoo

A GOP lawmaker said Wednesday that the alleged gunman in a shooting at a congressional baseball practice that wounded five asked whether “Republicans or Democrats” were on the field shortly before the attack in Virginia. 

Rep. Ron DeSantis, (R-Fla.), told CNBC that a man came up to him and Rep. Jeff Duncan, (R-S.C.), at the practice and asked if the players on the field were Republicans or Democrats. 

“We both agreed that that individual who came up to us and asked if it was Republicans or Democrats ... is the same individual police have identified," DeSantis said. "That picture is the same guy that we saw.”

Congressman says shooting suspect asked if 'Republicans or Democrats' on field


The VOR said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to to a Rep that was asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was someone on the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I bet Kathy Griffin's life just got worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, I don't give a flying fuck about Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shooter asked if the people were Republicans before launching his attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Where did you hear that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, which one and what did he say?
Click to expand...


----------



## buckeye45_73

librrals arent the brightest stars in the sky.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The gunman who shot Republican whip Steve Scalise asked about political affiliation before opening fire on lawmakers practicing for a congressional baseball game."
> 
> 
> Absolutely this was a crazy lefty. Good thing they're bad shots.
> 
> 
> GOP lawmaker: Baseball field shooter asked ‘whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there’
> 
> 
> 
> *New Details*
> June 14, 2017, 10:03 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Eyewitness accounts now identify the gunman as a heavy-set white male in his 40s or 50s. The Alexandria Police say the single suspect is in custody. He has not as yet been identified by name.
> 
> *Earlier reports that the gunman asked the partisan identification of the people practicing before opening fire appears to have been in error, a good faith confusion of another person with the shooter.* I’m not sure we can definitively rule that report out. But it now appears that report is at best unconfirmed and likely erroneous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late....it's now part of the #RussianW mythos.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant, Shortbus.


----------



## IM2

I don't have sympathy for republicans. This guy should not have done that and now he's dead. That's where I am at.

I wonder how many of you republicans were outraged when Gabby Giffords got shot?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

One less vote in his home district for the left


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> View attachment 133008


So you are calling this attack on the Republican ball players a false flag.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

IM2 said:


> I don't have sympathy for republicans. This guy should not have done that and now he's dead. That's where I am at.
> 
> I wonder how many of you republicans were outraged when Gabby Giffords got shot?


I was.

I think all these so called political shootings are a travesty. 

I'm just glad the shooter is DEAD


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Does she go on and on about Soros like someone else we know?



I'm sure she loves your Hezbollah funding Fuhrer.


----------



## mamooth

Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?

Or do you want to promote more violence?


----------



## Hossfly

buckeye45_73 said:


> librrals arent the brightest stars in the sky.



Nor are they the smartest peanuts in the turd.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

mamooth said:


> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?


Righhhhhhhht.....

He shot republicans because republicans suggested he take up arms......

God help you


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> He thought he was making a statement with his gun. The only thing he made is sympathy for republicans.
> Typical stupid leftist.



Isn't that the case with most people who make statement's with their guns? 

They're typically stupid.

At least no one was killed.  Except for him.


----------



## easyt65

Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only took a few hours for the RWnuts to start blaming the innocent for the crimes of the guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you Brown Shirts are INNOCENT?
Click to expand...


*BUH-BAM!*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thought he was making a statement with his gun. The only thing he made is sympathy for republicans.
> Typical stupid leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the case with most people who make statement's with their guns?
> 
> They're typically stupid.
> 
> At least no one was killed.  Except for him.
Click to expand...

Pretty much


----------



## easyt65

Liberal Shoots Republicans; Democrats Blame GOP Gun Policies

It only makes sense to (near) radicalized snowflakes....


----------



## Chuz Life

Link?


----------



## buckeye45_73

mamooth said:


> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?




no because it has nothong to do with hom decidong to kill people....maybe work on that issue. woukd you rather he drive a van over people? or make a bomb or two


----------



## eddiew

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for trump to speak and call this guy a looooser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he calls for healing and unity, and you lefties will dismiss him.
Click to expand...

Yeah  with one side of his mouth he'll call for healing and unity  and with the other he'll call for stabbing you in the back   He has a history of it


----------



## Uncensored2008

RealDave said:


> Are you a Fascist?



If he were, wouldn't you know from democrat party registration or something? A loyalty oath to your Fuhrer Soros? Something like that?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Chuz Life said:


> Link?



Www.visittherealworld.com


----------



## Penelope

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats have been agitating for this since election day.



Who name some, from now on I want names, like Rush, Hannity, Gingrich, Beck etc. Come on name some.


----------



## Meathead

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thought he was making a statement with his gun. The only thing he made is sympathy for republicans.
> Typical stupid leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the case with most people who make statement's with their guns?
> 
> They're typically stupid.
> 
> At least no one was killed.  Except for him.
Click to expand...

'twas not for lack of trying. A dead scumbag is never a bad thing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Penelope said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have been agitating for this since election day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who name some, from now on I want names, like Rush, Hannity, Gingrich, Beck etc. Come on name some.
Click to expand...



ISIS Agitator Penelope.

Is that a good enough name?


----------



## Brynmr

RealDave said:


> Bullshit.  You whities are just mad Obama stood up for the rights of the minorities.



You brownies are pissed off you lost your Obama phones. Waaa... wa wa waaaaaaa.......


----------



## BULLDOG

Hossfly said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> librrals arent the brightest stars in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they the smartest peanuts in the turd.
Click to expand...


If anyone would be an expert on peanuts in shit, it would be you. You have every right to enjoy any hobby you want, but damn.......what made you pick that one?


----------



## Penelope

task0778 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
Click to expand...




MindWars said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so you do not remember a Christian preacher hanging a dummy of Obama in front of a Christian Church, and you do not remember DT and Obama's  birth cert. , or the tea party,  I find more hatred coming form the Right, a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on the left?? names please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's so much hate coming from both ends that both need to stop pointing the finger and start cleaning their own house.
> 
> That's the problem:  Everyone is screaming, no one is looking in the mirror.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right are not real rights,  those who the left consider right wings are their version of " a patriot"  the patriots are defending what is left of this Country. It's going to get worse before it gets better.   We can lay down and let these lunatic assholes take this Country into a  Communist Nation and that is exactly where these assholes are doing the worst part their too gawd dam stupid to see this is what they are doing.
Click to expand...


DT is a patriot, give me a break.


----------



## IM2

To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.


----------



## mamooth

buckeye45_73 said:


> no because it has nothong to do with hom decidong to kill people...



So, years of being told over and over by conservatives that it's good to kill political opponents had no effect, but being told "Trump is bad" caused him to kill.

Such a bizarre reality you snowflakes live in

Do try not to be so openly joyous about the shooting, will you? You all look like violent ghouls.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

IM2 said:


> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.


It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for. 

Derp.....


----------



## BULLDOG

Grampa Murked U said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
Click to expand...


Does that have anything to do with anything?


----------



## bodecea

IM2 said:


> I don't have sympathy for republicans. This guy should not have done that and now he's dead. That's where I am at.
> 
> I wonder how many of you republicans were outraged when Gabby Giffords got shot?


Fair number of complaints about a ship being named after her.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BULLDOG said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that have anything to do with anything?
Click to expand...

Since he SPECIFICALLY stated the GOP needs to help the poor, yes.

Did you even read the post I was responding to or were you just in a rush to be an ass?


----------



## Michael68

mamooth said:


> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?


Will you condemn the media for causing hysteria and division? Will you condemn Kathy Griffin? Stephen Colbert?  SNL?


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> I bet he calls for healing and unity, and you lefties will dismiss him.


Yeah  with one side of his mouth he'll call for healing and unity  and with the other he'll call for stabbing you in the back   He has a history of it[/QUOTE]
You should be used to that from 8 years of Obama...

...but if you want change, do  what Obama said - 'Win some elections'.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have sympathy for republicans. This guy should not have done that and now he's dead. That's where I am at.
> 
> I wonder how many of you republicans were outraged when Gabby Giffords got shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Fair number of complaints about a ship being named after her.
Click to expand...

Dead democrat


----------



## Wry Catcher

Steve_McGarrett said:


> And here's the dead shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Scalise Shooter Identified – James T. Hodgkinson – Bernie Supporter – THREATENED TRUMP
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/breaking-gop-lawmaker-shot-shooter-identified-james-t-hodgkinson-bernie-supporter/



Karma:  Words have consequences.  Maybe the hate promulgated by Trump and lapped up by people like SM ought to be factored into today's events?  That's not an excuse for the killer, nor an explanation for his actions.  Simply something haters like Trump, the GOP in general and orthers like SM ought to consider.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.
> 
> Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the difference is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see...I put a target on an inanimate object.....I put a target on an animate person.    Hmmmmmmmmm, let's see.
Click to expand...


Leftists are performing a play in which the president is assassinated and a known liberal comedian held up his severed head. 

I wonder which is worse.


----------



## OldLady

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Bernie Brown Shirt.
Click to expand...

What's that got to do with the price of eggs?


----------



## easyt65

RealDave said:


> Bullshit.  You whities are just mad Obama stood up for the rights of the minorities.



Yeah, you go with that, snowflake....


How Obama Failed Black Americans

African-Americans Didn't Do Well Under President Obama

Obama Insults Blacks — Again

Barack Obama has done zero for black people

Farrakhan: Obama chose gay people, Israel over black Americans

Diddy says Barack Obama has 'shortchanged' black people | Daily Mail Online

Minister Farrakhan to Obama: 'You Didn't Do Anything for Black People'


----------



## Wry Catcher

task0778 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Limbaugh right now, as he explains how it's the fault of the Left that this happened, it's all their fault that our political environment has become so divided.
> 
> The King of the Division Pimps, saying this.
> 
> The problem lies with the behaviors of the crazies of both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> What I don't know is whether he knows this, or if he's just become blind.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question that Limbaugh and even Trump himself when he was a candidate has said some stupid stuff that is divisive.   But not that many people on the Right go to the extremes that the Lefties do, I don't remember seeing anybody on the Right holding up a picture of Obama's severed and bloody head, or a group of actors dressing up Julius Caesar to look like Trump before they stab him to death in Central Park.   I don't remember seeing example after example of the stark vitriol and viciousness from those on the Right that I see from the Left these days, including some on national TV.   Look guys, you don't have to like Trump and you can oppose his policies all you want but for God's sake get a grip.   Things have gone too far when somebody start shooting at somebody else based on their politics, and words matter.
Click to expand...


It went too far years ago, Rudoloph and Roeder, shots fired at Presidents Reagan, Ford and Kennedy - the commonality was a gun, not the political bias of the shooters.


----------



## blackhawk

The shooter is from Illinois which is supposed to have tough gun laws anyone know if he got his gun there or somewhere else? Just curious.


----------



## BULLDOG

Grampa Murked U said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that have anything to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since he SPECIFICALLY stated the GOP needs to help the poor, yes.
> 
> Did you even read the post I was responding to or were you just in a rush to be an ass?
Click to expand...


So was the charity somehow involved in preventing the repeal of healthcare? Were those republicans all playing ball in support of healthcare?


----------



## candycorn

Michael68 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Will you condemn the media for causing hysteria and division? Will you condemn Kathy Griffin? Stephen Colbert?  SNL?
Click to expand...


Will you condemn FOX, townhall, Breitbart?  Trump for being a birthed?

No?

The first amendment is to be celebrated.  The marketplace polices itself when bad taste is introduced.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> And those indictments are........?  Any day now......any day now....



The indictments are stapled to the evidence of collusion with Russia by Trump, Shortbus.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

blackhawk said:


> The shooter is from Illinois which is supposed to have tough gun laws anyone know if he got his gun there or somewhere else? Just curious.


He had a permit for it


----------



## OldLady

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume and slander and vilify someone for the simple act of disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operation procedure of the LEFT.
Click to expand...

Oooh, baby!  I am not saying you personally do, Correll.  But shall I share some of posts I've gotten for being liberal here?   I'm sure it's not necessary.  You have seen it.  BOTH sides are guilty for causing the atmosphere that led to "Terminate the Republican Party."  The shooter was off his rocker, but we all need to take responsibility for what happened.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

IM2 said:


> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.


As long as they are democrats.   It's okay.


----------



## Pogo

One dead Democrat 



Grampa Murked U said:


> He thought he was making a statement with his gun. The only thing he made is sympathy for republicans.
> Typical stupid leftist.




---- you mean you actually scraped around Illinois voter registration records to find this guy's political affiliation?

Link??

And far more to the point, what would be the relevance?  Is this the depth of your dichotomy-infected pointy little mind, where all life forms are conveniently stuffed into bags of "Democrats' and "Republicans"?  Really?  That's the blanket stereotype fallacy you hang your hat on is it?

Guess what Twinkletoes --- James Hodgkinson was* acting out exactly what you're doing here* ----- polarization into two opposing fantasy camps.  As I told another partisan hack who did the same thing, y'all are the message board equivalent of a cancer cell.  _You and your partisan hack fellow travelers helped this happen._

But in your case it's even worse --- you like to strut around here crowing about how you criticize both sides, trying to pass yourself off as some kind of fair and balanced ---- and here you are jumping up and down doing the exact opposite.  So not only are you a cancer cell on political discourse............ you're also a flaming fucking HYPOCRITE.


----------



## Hossfly

BULLDOG said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> librrals arent the brightest stars in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they the smartest peanuts in the turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone would be an expert on peanuts in shit, it would be you. You have every right to enjoy any hobby you want, but damn.......what made you pick that one?
Click to expand...



It was a lifelong dream, Mr Peanut.


----------



## BULLDOG

Hossfly said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> librrals arent the brightest stars in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they the smartest peanuts in the turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone would be an expert on peanuts in shit, it would be you. You have every right to enjoy any hobby you want, but damn.......what made you pick that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lifelong dream, Mr Peanut.
Click to expand...


I can respect an answer like that. It's still dumb as hell, but honest.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RealDave said:


> [
> 
> Bullshit.  You whities are just mad Obama stood up for the rights of the minorities.



You whites? 

Oh, we got us a Klansman..



> Then Trump gave you the OK to be violent & OK to spew slurs as OMG OMG OMG political correctness.    He said he would back violence at his rallies with his wallet.
> 
> This is the problem.   The Steve Bannon crowd fueled by Agent Orange.



Of course you are lying, but as part of the Kolored Klan Kunts, lying is just your way.

{
“It’s a pretty easy thing for Republicans to say, ‘Well, they’re busing people in,’” Mr. Foval said. “Well, you know what? We’ve been busing people in to deal with you f–ing assholes for 50 years, and we’re not going to stop now. We’re just going to find a different way to do it. So, I mean I grew up with that idea. They used to bus people out to Iowa. If they needed people, there we’d bus people out to Iowa.”

The same video shows Mr. Creamer discussing a proposal by a Project Veritas investigator to register people to vote illegally by setting up a shell corporation.

“I’m going to write down these options,” Mr. Creamer said. “Let me see if I can chat with the people who are most involved in Hispanic voter registration.”

Mr. Foval, who has worked for the George Soros-funded People for the American Way, said his paid agitators fueled a Chicago protest in March that forced the Trump campaign to cancel its event.

“They’re starting confrontations in the line, right?” said Mr. Foval. “They’re not starting confrontations in the rally. Because once they’re inside the rally, they’re under Secret Service’s control. When they’re outside the rally, the media will cover it no matter where it happens. The key is initiating the conflict by having leading conversations with people who are naturally psychotic.”}
Undercover video shows Democrats saying they hire agitators to disrupt Donald Trump events


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is, in part, media.
Click to expand...

I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.


----------



## depotoo

Actually most of us.


IM2 said:


> I don't have sympathy for republicans. This guy should not have done that and now he's dead. That's where I am at.
> 
> I wonder how many of you republicans were outraged when Gabby Giffords got shot?


----------



## eddiew

easyt65 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he calls for healing and unity, and you lefties will dismiss him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah  with one side of his mouth he'll call for healing and unity  and with the other he'll call for stabbing you in the back   He has a history of it
Click to expand...

You should be used to that from 8 years of Obama...

...but if you want change, do  what Obama said - 'Win some elections'. [/QUOTE]
Before trump won the last repub that won was gwb  Guess you were happy he got us into a bs war and lowered taxes   with a great recession during his stay   Nice work   and now!!! you give us a flaming ah who's worse than gwb??


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume and slander and vilify someone for the simple act of disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operation procedure of the LEFT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, baby!  I am not saying you personally do, Correll.  But shall I share some of posts I've gotten for being liberal here?   I'm sure it's not necessary.  You have seen it.  BOTH sides are guilty for causing the atmosphere that led to "Terminate the Republican Party."  The shooter was off his rocker, but we all need to take responsibility for what happened.
Click to expand...

I don't see any progressives taking responsibility... spineless as they are it does not surprise me


----------



## depotoo

Loretta Lynch-
After she left office



OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is, in part, media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.
Click to expand...


----------



## The VOR

SassyIrishLass said:


> Not a real good day to be a leftist...well no day is but today must really blow


Yes, today isn't a good day, not just for those on the left, but for all real Americans.  

On the other hand, un-American scumbags like you are just thrilled with today's tragedy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

OldLady said:


> [
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.



I believe you.

BUT you have a very difficult time condemning your fellow leftists who not only advocate, but routinely engage in violence. Can you condemn demagogue Terry McCauliff for his outrageous behavior this morning?


----------



## IM2

Grampa Murked U said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
Click to expand...


I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume and slander and vilify someone for the simple act of disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operation procedure of the LEFT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, baby!  I am not saying you personally do, Correll.  But shall I share some of posts I've gotten for being liberal here?   I'm sure it's not necessary.  You have seen it.  BOTH sides are guilty for causing the atmosphere that led to "Terminate the Republican Party."  The shooter was off his rocker, but we all need to take responsibility for what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see any progressives taking responsibility... spineless as they are it does not surprise me
Click to expand...


I take responsibility for not shooting anyone today.

I take responsibility for making a monkey out of you today.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Uncensored2008 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.
> 
> BUT you have a very difficult time condemning your fellow leftists who not only advocate, but routinely engage in violence. Can you condemn demagogue Terry McCauliff for his outrageous behavior this morning?
Click to expand...


You never condemned Tim McVeigh as a conservative terrorist.

See?  I win.  That was easy.


----------



## Preacher

Congressional Shooter Loved Bernie, Hated ‘Racist’ Republicans, and Beat His Daughter


----------



## IM2

easyt65 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he calls for healing and unity, and you lefties will dismiss him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah  with one side of his mouth he'll call for healing and unity  and with the other he'll call for stabbing you in the back   He has a history of it
Click to expand...




> You should be used to that from 8 years of Obama...
> 
> ...but if you want change, do  what Obama said - 'Win some elections'.



Stop lying about Obama.

You republicans have been out of the presidents office for the last 8 years before this fluke. So I think democrats have won before.


----------



## Preacher

IM2 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
Click to expand...

Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.


----------



## IM2

Odium said:


> Congressional Shooter Loved Bernie, Hated ‘Racist’ Republicans, and Beat His Daughter



And?


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he calls for healing and unity, and you lefties will dismiss him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah  with one side of his mouth he'll call for healing and unity  and with the other he'll call for stabbing you in the back   He has a history of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be used to that from 8 years of Obama...
> 
> ...but if you want change, do  what Obama said - 'Win some elections'.
Click to expand...




> Stop lying about Obama.
> 
> You republicans have been out of the presidents office for the last 8 years before this fluke. So I think democrats have won before.


And if they can't win, and they can't, they start shooting the opposition.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> [
> You never condemned Tim McVeigh as a conservative terrorist.
> 
> See?  I win.  That was easy.



You win by being a fucking liar? I mean, that IS the only agenda you follow.

Of course I have posted thousands of times that I celebrated when terrorist Tim got the needle he so richly deserved.


----------



## eddiew

Odium said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
Click to expand...

And the reason is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,republicans are starving it to death  They don't like something they'll work their asses off to see it fail


----------



## miketx

eddiew said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the reason is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,republicans are starving it to death  They don't like something they'll work their asses off to see it fail
Click to expand...

I would have thought that was not true until I noticed the commas. The dims are shooting the opposition now.


----------



## Preacher

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional Shooter Loved Bernie, Hated ‘Racist’ Republicans, and Beat His Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...

Just posting information that has to do with the terrorist democrat 


eddiew said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the reason is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,republicans are starving it to death  They don't like something they'll work their asses off to see it fail
Click to expand...


Right Right. Last I saw Obama was president for 8 years. Obamacare was collapsing years ago.

Is Obamacare really affordable? Not for the middle class.
These Patients Are Covered by Obamacare But Can’t Afford Treatment


----------



## blackhawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter is from Illinois which is supposed to have tough gun laws anyone know if he got his gun there or somewhere else? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> He had a permit for it
Click to expand...

Then he must have passed a background check and whole nine yards in order to get that.


----------



## Preacher

Obamacare Gap Traps Millions With Coverage Who Can’t Afford Care
Social Welfare On The Cheap: Why Obamacare Was Built To Fail

As the article states Obamacare was meant to fail. 

Jonathan Gruber, infamous Obamacare architect, says system ‘working as designed’
ObamaCare Architect Admits "The Law Is Working As Designed" As Premiums Spike | Zero Hedge


----------



## NYcarbineer

Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You never condemned Tim McVeigh as a conservative terrorist.
> 
> See?  I win.  That was easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win by being a fucking liar? I mean, that IS the only agenda you follow.
> 
> Of course I have posted thousands of times that I celebrated when terrorist Tim got the needle he so richly deserved.
Click to expand...


Where did you state for the record that he was a conservative,

your ideological brother?


----------



## IM2

Odium said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
Click to expand...


The prices of health insurance premiums have always gone up every year. So talking about them going up this yea is fake news.

Obama care provided a subsidy to help meet costs. So the people can't afford it line is more fake news.


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume and slander and vilify someone for the simple act of disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operation procedure of the LEFT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, baby!  I am not saying you personally do, Correll.  But shall I share some of posts I've gotten for being liberal here?   I'm sure it's not necessary.  You have seen it.  BOTH sides are guilty for causing the atmosphere that led to "Terminate the Republican Party."  The shooter was off his rocker, but we all need to take responsibility for what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see any progressives taking responsibility... spineless as they are it does not surprise me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take responsibility for not shooting anyone today.
> 
> I take responsibility for making a monkey out of you today.
Click to expand...

Progressives followed through... most likely copycat'n is to follow


----------



## Preacher

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prices of health insurance premiums have always gone up every year. So talking about them going up this yea is fake news.
> 
> Obama care provided a subsidy to help meet costs. So the people can't afford it line is more fake news.
Click to expand...

LOL keep deflecting this is funny stuff.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> Where did you state for the record that he was a conservative,
> 
> your ideological brother?



Why would I post a total fucking lie? That's your job, Brown Shirt.


----------



## Pogo

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume and slander and vilify someone for the simple act of disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operation procedure of the LEFT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, baby!  I am not saying you personally do, Correll.  But shall I share some of posts I've gotten for being liberal here?   I'm sure it's not necessary.  You have seen it.  BOTH sides are guilty for causing the atmosphere that led to "Terminate the Republican Party."  The shooter was off his rocker, but we all need to take responsibility for what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see any progressives taking responsibility... spineless as they are it does not surprise me
Click to expand...


They're also dead for about the last century.  News must travel slow in your head.
The Progressive Era 1890-1920

The nerve of these people, "not taking responsibility" simply on the basis of complete clinical necrosis.


----------



## IM2

Odium said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional Shooter Loved Bernie, Hated ‘Racist’ Republicans, and Beat His Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just posting information that has to do with the terrorist democrat
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the reason is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,republicans are starving it to death  They don't like something they'll work their asses off to see it fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right Right. Last I saw Obama was president for 8 years. Obamacare was collapsing years ago.
> 
> Is Obamacare really affordable? Not for the middle class.
> These Patients Are Covered by Obamacare But Can’t Afford Treatment
Click to expand...


The problem with your argument is that Obamacare does not set premium prices, the private insurers do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> [
> They're also dead for about the last century.  News must travel slow in your head.
> The Progressive Era 1890-1920
> 
> The nerve of these people, "not taking responsibility" simply on the basis of complete clinical necrosis.



One thing about you Pogo. you take stupid to a whole new level...


----------



## miketx

When I heard about this, I knew immediately it was a wacko wing lib doing the shooting. How did I know? He's a bad shot.


----------



## miketx

blackhawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter is from Illinois which is supposed to have tough gun laws anyone know if he got his gun there or somewhere else? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> He had a permit for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then he must have passed a background check and whole nine yards in order to get that.
Click to expand...

In all but the dim controlled commie states no permit is required to buy a gun.


----------



## Divine Wind

TyroneSlothrop said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and to this day you won't find one in a thousand rightwingers who will admit that was rightwing terrorism
> 
> Not to mention the 99% of RWnuts around here who call Hitler a liberal, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the Clinic bombings and the assassination of Doctors
Click to expand...







 All excellent examples of the _tu quoque (you too)_ fallacy: Your logical fallacy is tu quoque 

Timothy McVeigh did have some right wing ideologies, but he was also a white supremacist and, obviously, violently anti-government.  So, if someone wants to claim he's a RW terrorist, then that same person will have to accept the NBPP as being LW terrorists.  Personally, I think just because one person or group has some LW or RW beliefs when they become violent or are anti-government, that doesn't necessarily mean they are doing it in the name of LWers or RWers. 


Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia


----------



## Hugo Furst

mamooth said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no because it has nothong to do with hom decidong to kill people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, years of being told over and over by conservatives that it's good to kill political opponents had no effect, but being told "Trump is bad" caused him to kill.
> 
> Such a bizarre reality you snowflakes live in
> 
> Do try not to be so openly joyous about the shooting, will you? You all look like violent ghouls.
Click to expand...


Seem to remember something on his FB page about losing his Medicare?

Wonder who put that thought in his mind?


----------



## Divine Wind

miketx said:


> When I heard about this, I knew immediately it was a wacko wing lib doing the shooting. How did I know? He's a bad shot.


GMTA.   Four hits and no kills? WTFO?  Not to mention he appears to have emptied a full magazine doing it.


----------



## Divine Wind

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was driven by the constant hate streaming from democrats.   Of course the play depicting the assassination of the president was part of that.   The shooter wanted to kill as many republicans as possible.  That's pretty clear.  The leftists on twitter has already started to praise the man.  By the end of the day he will be a martyr to the leftist cause.
> 
> 
> 
> You know him?
Click to expand...

Did we take a headcount of our LWL members?


----------



## Rustic

GOP rep. received threatening email with subject line 'One down, 216 to go...' after lawmaker shooting


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

RealDave said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I say they would start on the gun taking just like I said
> 
> Leftists Blame Guns While Celebrating GOP Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> No one is celebrating the shooting.
> 
> The reports I read said a semi-automatic rifle was used.
> 
> The gun nuts will never admit that without this weapon, the shooter's damage would be less.
Click to expand...


The point is, my weapon had nothing to do with it.

Do you even know what a semi-automatic rifle is?


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is, in part, media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.
Click to expand...


CNN funds that play where Trump is assassinated. If that's not advocating, I don't know what is.


----------



## IM2

Odium said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prices of health insurance premiums have always gone up every year. So talking about them going up this yea is fake news.
> 
> Obama care provided a subsidy to help meet costs. So the people can't afford it line is more fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL keep deflecting this is funny stuff.
Click to expand...


Odium, I know about insurance. I was a licensed life and health insurance agent from 1992 until just a few years ago. I was also a licensed medicare counsellor and in both cases we had to learn what Obama care offers. .Your argument is weak and it's classic fox news right wing propaganda.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update

Here's the audio of the shooting


RAW: Audio from shooting at GOP baseball practice


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is, in part, media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.
Click to expand...


Of course not.  They'd be shut down within 24 hours.  But they do keep things stirred up enough with their constant commentary that other people start advocating it.

They would do well to report actual news, then shut up.  Only morons need to be told what to think about something, and the primary purpose of any news source these days is not to report news, but to shape public opinion by whatever means.


----------



## Divine Wind

Brain357 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe now they'll pass a couple of laws keeping guns   away from crazy people
> 
> 
> 
> Why do y9ouo
> It's already illegal for "crazy people" to have guns.  What new laws would you like to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule
Click to expand...

Why do you want to prevent a woman who is a compulsive eater or anorexic from buying a .22 rifle for squirrel hunting?  A .38 to defend herself in a rough neighborhood?


----------



## miketx

Divine.Wind said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I heard about this, I knew immediately it was a wacko wing lib doing the shooting. How did I know? He's a bad shot.
> 
> 
> 
> GMTA.   Four hits and no kills? WTFO?  Not to mention he appears to have emptied a full magazine doing it.
Click to expand...

And reloaded.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and to this day you won't find one in a thousand rightwingers who will admit that was rightwing terrorism
> 
> Not to mention the 99% of RWnuts around here who call Hitler a liberal, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the Clinic bombings and the assassination of Doctors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All excellent examples of the _tu quoque (you too)_ fallacy: Your logical fallacy is tu quoque
> 
> Timothy McVeigh did have some right wing ideologies, but he was also a white supremacist and, obviously, violently anti-government.  So, if someone wants to claim he's a RW terrorist, then that same person will have to accept the NBPP as being LW terrorists.  Personally, I think just because one person or group has some LW or RW beliefs when they become violent or are anti-government, that doesn't necessarily mean they are doing it in the name of LWers or RWers.
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


No we don't have to accept the NBPP as any kind of terrorist until they commit an act of terror. You may call them extremists, but they are anti government which puts them on the right. You can call them a hate group for what they propose as spoken by the leader, but they have no record of terror.


----------



## Divine Wind

Rustic said:


> GOP rep. received threatening email with subject line 'One down, 216 to go...' after lawmaker shooting


Awesome.  A few more LWLs shooting politicians are just the type of resistance fighters Hillary needs for form her "Onward Together" resistance group.


----------



## IM2

Isn't Scalise that guy who met with a white supremacist group and said he didn't know that's what they were?


----------



## RealDave

Grampa Murked U said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Righhhhhhhht.....
> 
> He shot republicans because republicans suggested he take up arms......
> 
> God help you
Click to expand...

  It was Donald Trump who suggested to his followers that if Hillary were elected & they did not like her USSC pick that their only option might be a second amendment solution.

This guy just applied that theory to the shit that Trump & the Republicans are doing.

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this does happen to be some deranged, Liberal who was motivated by hate and rage, there are ALOT of people who have blood on their hands, from SNL to the other "artists" who present violence against the president and his administration.  You can be sure, the outrage will now be followed with focus and action against how loosely some are exercising their First Amendment Rights to rile up the crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and to this day you won't find one in a thousand rightwingers who will admit that was rightwing terrorism
> 
> Not to mention the 99% of RWnuts around here who call Hitler a liberal, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the Clinic bombings and the assassination of Doctors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All excellent examples of the _tu quoque (you too)_ fallacy: Your logical fallacy is tu quoque
> 
> Timothy McVeigh did have some right wing ideologies, but he was also a white supremacist and, obviously, violently anti-government.  So, if someone wants to claim he's a RW terrorist, then that same person will have to accept the NBPP as being LW terrorists.  Personally, I think just because one person or group has some LW or RW beliefs when they become violent or are anti-government, that doesn't necessarily mean they are doing it in the name of LWers or RWers.
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't have to accept the NBPP as any kind of terrorist until they commit an act of terror. You may call them extremists, but they are anti government which puts them on the right. You can call them a hate group for what they propose as spoken by the leader, but they have no record of terror.
Click to expand...

The New Black Panther Party is Right Winged?  You should notify the Southern Poverty Law Center and update them.

New Black Panther Party
_*The New Black Panther Party is a virulently racist and anti-Semitic organization whose leaders have encouraged violence against whites, Jews and law enforcement officers.*

The New Black Panther Party (NBPP) is a black separatist group that believes black Americans should have their own nation. In the NBPP's "10 Point Platform," which is a takeoff on the 10-point platform of the original Black Panther Party, the NBPP demands that blacks be given a country or state of their own, within which they can make their own laws. They demand that all black prisoners in the United States be released to "the lawful authorities of the Black Nation." They claim to be entitled to reparations for slavery from the United States, all European countries and "the Jews."_

_The NBPP is notable for its anti-white and anti-Semitic hatred. Its leaders have blamed Jews for the 9/11 terrorist attacks and for the slave trade. The late former party chairman Khalid Abdul Muhammad has said, "There are no good crackers, and if you find one, kill him before he changes." A document on the NBPP website entitled "The Nationalist Manifesto" claims that white men have a secret plan to commit genocide against the non-white races. It also refers to black people who condone mixed-race relationships as the "modern day Custodians [sic] of Uncle Tom's Cabin."_


----------



## RealDave

buckeye45_73 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no because it has nothong to do with hom decidong to kill people....maybe work on that issue. woukd you rather he drive a van over people? or make a bomb or two
Click to expand...

 You idiot.  That second amendment solution was to solve it through violence.


----------



## RealDave

Brynmr said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You whities are just mad Obama stood up for the rights of the minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brownies are pissed off you lost your Obama phones. Waaa... wa wa waaaaaaa.......
Click to expand...

They;'re Trump phones now.  Funny chit, huh.


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Righhhhhhhht.....
> 
> He shot republicans because republicans suggested he take up arms......
> 
> God help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Donald Trump who suggested to his followers that if Hillary were elected & they did not like her USSC pick that their only option might be a second amendment solution.
> 
> This guy just applied that theory to the shit that Trump & the Republicans are doing.
> 
> What goes around, comes around.
Click to expand...

The guy was a progressive, actually campaigning for Bernie Sanders… most likely There's gonna be some copycat'n.
Progressives have no tolerance for other people's opinions... fact


----------



## RealDave

Michael68 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Will you condemn the media for causing hysteria and division? Will you condemn Kathy Griffin? Stephen Colbert?  SNL?
Click to expand...

Don't blame comedians for using the material being provided.


----------



## RealDave

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.
> 
> Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the difference is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see...I put a target on an inanimate object.....I put a target on an animate person.    Hmmmmmmmmm, let's see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are performing a play in which the president is assassinated and a known liberal comedian held up his severed head.
> 
> I wonder which is worse.
Click to expand...


Julius Caesar was written a long time ago.  It was just done to reflect modern times. Grow up.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> you all Wing Nuts blew up the Fucking Oklahoma federal Building with a Toddler Nursery daycare in it ...you all did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and to this day you won't find one in a thousand rightwingers who will admit that was rightwing terrorism
> 
> Not to mention the 99% of RWnuts around here who call Hitler a liberal, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the Clinic bombings and the assassination of Doctors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All excellent examples of the _tu quoque (you too)_ fallacy: Your logical fallacy is tu quoque
> 
> Timothy McVeigh did have some right wing ideologies, but he was also a white supremacist and, obviously, violently anti-government.  So, if someone wants to claim he's a RW terrorist, then that same person will have to accept the NBPP as being LW terrorists.  Personally, I think just because one person or group has some LW or RW beliefs when they become violent or are anti-government, that doesn't necessarily mean they are doing it in the name of LWers or RWers.
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't have to accept the NBPP as any kind of terrorist until they commit an act of terror. You may call them extremists, but they are anti government which puts them on the right. You can call them a hate group for what they propose as spoken by the leader, but they have no record of terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party is Right Winged?  You should notify the Southern Poverty Law Center and update them.
> 
> New Black Panther Party
> _*The New Black Panther Party is a virulently racist and anti-Semitic organization whose leaders have encouraged violence against whites, Jews and law enforcement officers.*
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (NBPP) is a black separatist group that believes black Americans should have their own nation. In the NBPP's "10 Point Platform," which is a takeoff on the 10-point platform of the original Black Panther Party, the NBPP demands that blacks be given a country or state of their own, within which they can make their own laws. They demand that all black prisoners in the United States be released to "the lawful authorities of the Black Nation." They claim to be entitled to reparations for slavery from the United States, all European countries and "the Jews."_
> 
> _The NBPP is notable for its anti-white and anti-Semitic hatred. Its leaders have blamed Jews for the 9/11 terrorist attacks and for the slave trade. The late former party chairman Khalid Abdul Muhammad has said, "There are no good crackers, and if you find one, kill him before he changes." A document on the NBPP website entitled "The Nationalist Manifesto" claims that white men have a secret plan to commit genocide against the non-white races. It also refers to black people who condone mixed-race relationships as the "modern day Custodians [sic] of Uncle Tom's Cabin."_
Click to expand...


Yes that is what I said and I don't see he SCLC saying anything different. These guys are as anti government as it comes. Read all the words quted son, then figure it out.


----------



## RealDave

Odium said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns. And they also need to rethink their position on healthcare and programs helping the poor. A person who loses their Obama care  with cancer has nothing tp lose and then you give them a gun and you might see another incident like this ne. I'm not republican but I don't want to see anyone getting shot or killed either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
Click to expand...

Yet another ass who does not understand how the ACA exchanges work or the Medicaid expansion.


----------



## RealDave

Billy_Kinetta said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I say they would start on the gun taking just like I said
> 
> Leftists Blame Guns While Celebrating GOP Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> No one is celebrating the shooting.
> 
> The reports I read said a semi-automatic rifle was used.
> 
> The gun nuts will never admit that without this weapon, the shooter's damage would be less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, my weapon had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Do you even know what a semi-automatic rifle is?
Click to expand...

 Silly me.  I forgot that only right wing NRA asskissers know about guns.

WTF was I thinking.


How many shots could the shooter have gotten off with a bolt action rifle.  Evidently, since I know nothing about guns as not an NRA member, the same number as a semi automatic.


----------



## RealDave

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is, in part, media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN funds that play where Trump is assassinated. If that's not advocating, I don't know what is.
Click to expand...


Then you don;t know what it is.

Thanks for admitting it.

Only a total dick thinks funding public theater means you support the actions of every character in the plays presented.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a leftwing Bernie supporter, this is the fault of the violent rhetoric coming from the left, they've been rioting and attacking republicans across the nation because they are fascist pigs who hate democratic elections, this guy just went to the inevitable next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that has what to do with the plausibility of the man traveling to the D.C. area and shooting people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefit?
Click to expand...


Because the left has called for exactly that?

Prof: House GOP ‘should be lined up and shot’

That's a tenured professor bud.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional Shooter Loved Bernie, Hated ‘Racist’ Republicans, and Beat His Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just posting information that has to do with the terrorist democrat
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the reason is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,republicans are starving it to death  They don't like something they'll work their asses off to see it fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right Right. Last I saw Obama was president for 8 years. Obamacare was collapsing years ago.
> 
> Is Obamacare really affordable? Not for the middle class.
> These Patients Are Covered by Obamacare But Can’t Afford Treatment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your argument is that Obamacare does not set premium prices, the private insurers do.
Click to expand...




RealDave said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is, in part, media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN funds that play where Trump is assassinated. If that's not advocating, I don't know what is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you don;t know what it is.
> 
> Thanks for admitting it.
> 
> Only a total dick thinks funding public theater means you support the actions of every character in the plays presented.
Click to expand...


You may call me "total dick" then, faggot. You really should give up your lame spin attempts in this thread.

I'm sure you won't.

Allow me to quote your rebuttal in advance: "derp dederp dederp dederp derp"


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

RealDave said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is, in part, media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said MSM.  I watch it every night.  I read the paper every morning.  Never, ever, have they advocated in any way for violence.  Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN funds that play where Trump is assassinated. If that's not advocating, I don't know what is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you don;t know what it is.
> 
> Thanks for admitting it.
> 
> Only a total dick thinks funding public theater means you support the actions of every character in the plays presented.
Click to expand...


Time Warner and the NYTs are still funding them even after the assassination play the pedophile worshipper on CNN Fareed Zakaria called it a masterpiece so fuck you, the rhetoric of the left led to this, this guy was one of you, echoing DNC and MSM talking points verbatim and he attempted to commit the mass murder of republicans that the left has been calling for since November 9th.


----------



## boedicca

TyroneSlothrop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.
> 
> It's not good when a political movement becomes a Religion - but that is exactly what has happened to the Dem-Prog-Green-Identity Politics coalition.
> 
> 
> 
> Triggered Jejune Syndrome TJS is a terrible thing
Click to expand...



Poor Prog Loon. You have sown the whirlwind...and are now reaping an ugly violent crop.

It's not going to end well.  Your Bernie Bro, despite the advantage of a long gun and several minutes, didn't kill anyone.  An equally armed RW gun owner would likely have killed at least a dozen people in that timeframe.  I suggest you rethink your jones for a hot cultural war.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Left in America today:  Promoters of an Intolerant and Violent ideology which treats those who hold different viewpoints as deserving of execution and damnation.
> 
> It's not good when a political movement becomes a Religion - but that is exactly what has happened to the Dem-Prog-Green-Identity Politics coalition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat to our Republic is today's Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the threat?   What scares you?
Click to expand...



That the Left is actively working to destroy Western Civilization.


----------



## JimBowie1958

boedicca said:


> Poor Prog Loon. You have sown the whirlwind...and are now reaping an ugly violent crop.
> 
> It's not going to end well.  You Bernie Bro, despite the advantage of a long gun and several minutes, didn't kill anyone.  An equally armed RW gun owner would likely have killed at least a dozen people in that timeframe.  I suggest you rethink your jones for a hot cultural war.




This looks like it could well turn out to be the John Henry event of our time, considering how so many leftists are DEFENDING this man on Twitter.


----------



## boedicca

JimBowie1958 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Prog Loon. You have sown the whirlwind...and are now reaping an ugly violent crop.
> 
> It's not going to end well.  You Bernie Bro, despite the advantage of a long gun and several minutes, didn't kill anyone.  An equally armed RW gun owner would likely have killed at least a dozen people in that timeframe.  I suggest you rethink your jones for a hot cultural war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it could well turn out to be the John Henry event of our time, considering how so many leftists are DEFENDING this man on Twitter.
Click to expand...



The Left wants Safe Spaces; the Right wants Freedom.

The former is eating itself in a cannibal-suicide pact.  It's not pretty.


----------



## mamooth

JimBowie1958 said:


> This looks like it could well turn out to be the John Henry event of our time, considering how so many leftists are DEFENDING this man on Twitter.



Despite the previous calls for violence by conservative America, you still could have squeaked away with the moral high ground, if you hadn't immediately started dancing for joy over the incident. As it is, the whole right now looks ghoulish and violent.

Why aren't you renouncing violence, like the liberals have always done? 

That's why we liberals have the moral high ground here. We've always condemned violence, and your side has always supported it. And you still support, despite what happened.


----------



## Preacher

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional Shooter Loved Bernie, Hated ‘Racist’ Republicans, and Beat His Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just posting information that has to do with the terrorist democrat
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CHARITY ballgame they were practicing for.
> 
> Derp.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what they were practicing for. You conservatives need to stop being so null and void and understand that your policies are pissing people off. Your congressional leaders are talking about kicking 24 million people off health insurance. end programs that feed the elderly and poor children to give corporations a 20 percent tax cut and then you wonder why a man who was known to walk around with a tax the rich sign shows up and starts shooting republicans. This man did not show up to shoot republican congressmen because they were practicing for a charity baseball game OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you democrats not care about the people who can't afford their insurance now because the prices keep going up? I think not. I highly doubt there are 24 million still on the insurance through Obamacare. People can't afford it any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the reason is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,republicans are starving it to death  They don't like something they'll work their asses off to see it fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right Right. Last I saw Obama was president for 8 years. Obamacare was collapsing years ago.
> 
> Is Obamacare really affordable? Not for the middle class.
> These Patients Are Covered by Obamacare But Can’t Afford Treatment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your argument is that Obamacare does not set premium prices, the private insurers do.
Click to expand...

Guess Obama should have thought of that before passing such a shit bill. Oh wait,he did as I stated AND the architect for this disaster did the entire goal was a one payer system in the long run. Obamacare was built to fall apart. Democrats just like Republicans don't give a shit about the people its all a money game to them.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

BREAKING Update

Video of the shooting released


www.hannity.com/articles/election-493995/watch-video-shows-the-moment-gunman-15913215/


----------



## 2aguy

If the majority whip hadn't been there.......there would have bee no armed people to kill this democrat, bernie brown shirt....


----------



## basquebromance

Nobody died because of Police Officers. Because Cops immediately fought back & engaged the shooter, no lives were lost at the scene


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RealDave said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? When Giffords was shot The Democrats blamed it on a Sarah Palin ad that had a target on Giffords' state as well as several other Democrats they were trying to defeat in the election that year.
> 
> Are you now finally understanding the absurdity of reacting like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a target on Gifford's state....a target on Gifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the difference is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see...I put a target on an inanimate object.....I put a target on an animate person.    Hmmmmmmmmm, let's see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are performing a play in which the president is assassinated and a known liberal comedian held up his severed head.
> 
> I wonder which is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Julius Caesar was written a long time ago.  It was just done to reflect modern times. Grow up.
Click to expand...


A dishonest and dishonorable response from a dishonest and dishonorable person.


----------



## basquebromance

I was a registered Democrat until they went nuts, then I looked at the Republican, saw patriots who value God & Country, then comes Trump.


----------



## eddiew

All day  been watching this vile act  and maybe rightfully so BUT no one killed except the nut job Meanwhile in Cal 4 people killed including  the gunman and doesn't get a minute on my TV


----------



## eddiew

basquebromance said:


> I was a registered Democrat until they went nuts, then I looked at the Republican, saw patriots who value God & Country, then comes Trump.


That shouda scared the **** out of you


----------



## BertramN

"The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."

Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?

The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.

Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood. 

Only time will tell.

U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia

.


----------



## Issa

Sorry fo4 the tragedy. 
But when guys are available it makes it easy to use them when one loses. Get rid of your guns America. Other parts of the world they use eggs or cakes.


----------



## basquebromance

"Why do we have a Second Amendment? It's not to shoot deer. It's to shoot at the government when it becomes tyrannical!" - Rand Paul in 2016

oh the irony


----------



## basquebromance

GOP congressman Chris Collins: "i will be carrying a gun now"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

boedicca said:


> Poor Prog Loon. You have sown the whirlwind...and are now reaping an ugly violent crop.
> 
> .


Reap this triggered Jejune Bitchette LOL
Somewhat predictably, a bunch of voices from *Alpha Loony Right wing *are out making the rounds already,* screeching* that after the endless parade of right wing shooters/murderers all being Lone Wolves Who Couldn't Possibly Have Been Motivated in Any Small Way By the Perpetual Right Wing Outrage Media Machine, today's shooting (well, the first one. There was actually a SECOND mass shooting.) is 100% the fault of the Entire Left and their unfair criticism of the Poor Put Upon Victim in the Oval Office.

*Ok. 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOU. *

Seriously, fuck right off forever.


----------



## eddiew

TyroneSlothrop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Prog Loon. You have sown the whirlwind...and are now reaping an ugly violent crop.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Reap this triggered Jejune Bitchette LOL
> Somewhat predictably, a bunch of voices from *Alpha Loony Right wing *are out making the rounds already,* screeching* that after the endless parade of right wing shooters/murderers all being Lone Wolves Who Couldn't Possibly Have Been Motivated in Any Small Way By the Perpetual Right Wing Outrage Media Machine, today's shooting (well, the first one. There was actually a SECOND mass shooting.) is 100% the fault of the Entire Left and their unfair criticism of the Poor Put Upon Victim in the Oval Office.
> 
> *Ok.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOU. *
> 
> Seriously, fuck right off forever.
Click to expand...

Ty you're in the running for post of the day


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

basquebromance said:


> GOP congressman Chris Collins: "i will be carrying a gun now"


*Quebec Mosque shooting suspect was a fan of Donald Trump*
*Jan 31, 2017 - The French-Canadian student charged in connection with a shooting spree that killed six people at a Quebec City mosque was a supporter Donald Trump and far-right French politician Marine Le Pen.*


----------



## basquebromance

Crazy Bernie should tone down his rhetoric and condemn the violence of some of his supporters


----------



## WillMunny

BertramN said:


> "The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."
> 
> Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?
> 
> The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.
> 
> Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia
> 
> .


Thank you for being honest and admitting you support murderous political violence, Mr. Anti-Social.  You death-threatening liberals are like some hobgoblin shambling out of a Freudian nightnmare, with bleary, misplaced eyes and cheesy, parasite-eaten skin, spurting toxic gasses wherever your ilk wander.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Bernie should tone down his rhetoric and condemn the violence of some of his supporters


*


Right-wing pastor says ‘amen’ when guest wants to see Gov. Jerry Brown ‘hanging from a rope’*


----------



## BertramN

As stated in the OP, the Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives when Obama was first elected, and lost no popularity among you right wing nuts during the entire four years he was president.

Had he been shot, or any other Democrat, or if he ever is shot, conservatives will justify the deed. 

So get off your hypocritical high horse.

.


----------



## Brynmr

IM2 said:


> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns.



Absolutely. Every Republican needs to be armed and carrying.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Brynmr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Every Republican needs to be armed and carrying.
Click to expand...

*If she [refers to Hillary Clinton] gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do, folks. Although the Second Amendment people — maybe there is, I don’t know.
-- Donald Trump*


----------



## Brynmr

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Bernie should tone down his rhetoric and condemn the violence of some of his supporters



Don't hold your breath. He hates this country.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Bernie should tone down his rhetoric and condemn the violence of some of his supporters


*
Senator Rand Paul‏ Verified account @RandPaul

Why do we have a Second Amendment? It's not to shoot deer. *_It's to shoot at the government when it becomes tyrannical!_


----------



## Brynmr

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, republicans do need to rethink their position on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Every Republican needs to be armed and carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If she [refers to Hillary Clinton] gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do, folks. Although the Second Amendment people — maybe there is, I don’t know.
> -- Donald Trump*
Click to expand...


Trump is right again. Arm yourselves people and don't believe the squishy CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG bullshit. The Left hates America and wants it destroyed.


----------



## IsaacNewton

WillMunny said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."
> 
> Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?
> 
> The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.
> 
> Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being honest and admitting you support murderous political violence, Mr. Anti-Social.  You death-threatening liberals are like some hobgoblin shambling out of a Freudian nightnmare, with bleary, misplaced eyes and cheesy, parasite-eaten skin, spurting toxic gasses wherever your ilk wander.
Click to expand...


And you are outraged! That is exclusively owned by the whackjob alt-right! How dare anyone other than a conservative use a gun in place of a vote. Taking over Oregon Bird Sanctuaries at gunpoint and walking into Wendy's with an AR-15 slung over your back to intimidate people is the sole territory of conservatives right? You are fine with Ted Nugent saying in 2012 "If Barack Obama is reelected this year I will either be dead or in jail a year from now". Trump even invited this piece of shit to the White House to pose for pictures.

Stop with the fake outrage cons, it is only bouncing off the inside of the bubble you live in. 

Reality of your actions has shown up in all it's ugliness. It is nothing more than a mirror to everything you've said and done the last 8 years. You thought you lived those 8 years spewing out your hatred in a vacuum?


----------



## jwoodie

BertramN said:


> tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government



Care to enumerate?


----------



## 12icer

It was time to refresh it then and we failed to do so, if we had there would not be any need to restore the country it would already have been repaired. Because of the oshitscum administration we have liberal judges, loss of much of our constitutional freedom, the theft of trillions of our taxpayer dollars for socialist and quid pro quo programs that are complete failures as they always are and the NEED for the Trump administration to return the government politicians to the idea that they work FOR US, not the other way around.


----------



## Brynmr

The Left is America's worst enemy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Brynmr said:


> The Left is America's worst enemy.


Boo....LOL Right wing  Pussies that talk tough but are unmanned rather easily LOl


----------



## Lakhota

BertramN said:


> "The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."
> 
> Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?
> 
> The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.
> 
> Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia
> 
> .



What goes around comes around...


----------



## basquebromance

VA Gov Terry McAuliffe talking about gun control. "Too many guns," he says.

 A GUN STOPPED THE SHOOTER. My God.


----------



## 12icer

IsaacNewton said:


> And you are outraged! That is exclusively owned by the whackjob alt-right! How dare anyone other than a conservative use a gun in place of a vote. Taking over Oregon Bird Sanctuaries at gunpoint and walking into Wendy's with an AR-15 slung over your back to intimidate people is the sole territory of conservatives right? You are fine with Ted Nugent saying in 2012 "If Barack Obama is reelected this year I will either be dead or in jail a year from now". Trump even invited this piece of shit to the White House to pose for pictures.
> 
> Stop with the fake outrage cons, it is only bouncing off the inside of the bubble you live in.
> 
> Reality of your actions has shown up in all it's ugliness. It is nothing more than a mirror to everything you've said and done the last 8 years. You thought you lived those 8 years spewing out your hatred in a vacuum?



More lies, Fake NEWS and BS. If the conservatives were violent scum like you POS liberals there would not BE any liberals alive. That TRUMPS all of the shit you could possibly post. The cops hate you, the military hates you and most of the people with guns hate you so you are going to constantly harass them belittle them and you get away with it. Your post is infantile stupid and exactly WRONG!!


----------



## jwoodie

IsaacNewton said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."
> 
> Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?
> 
> The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.
> 
> Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being honest and admitting you support murderous political violence, Mr. Anti-Social.  You death-threatening liberals are like some hobgoblin shambling out of a Freudian nightnmare, with bleary, misplaced eyes and cheesy, parasite-eaten skin, spurting toxic gasses wherever your ilk wander.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are outraged! That is exclusively owned by the whackjob alt-right! How dare anyone other than a conservative use a gun in place of a vote. Taking over Oregon Bird Sanctuaries at gunpoint and walking into Wendy's with an AR-15 slung over your back to intimidate people is the sole territory of conservatives right? You are fine with Ted Nugent saying in 2012 "If Barack Obama is reelected this year I will either be dead or in jail a year from now". Trump even invited this piece of shit to the White House to pose for pictures.
> 
> Stop with the fake outrage cons, it is only bouncing off the inside of the bubble you live in.
> 
> Reality of your actions has shown up in all it's ugliness. It is nothing more than a mirror to everything you've said and done the last 8 years. You thought you lived those 8 years spewing out your hatred in a vacuum?
Click to expand...


We are only one election away from these thugs taking over.


----------



## Norman

BertramN said:


> "The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."
> 
> Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?
> 
> The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.
> 
> Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia
> 
> .



So you are condoning the shooting.

Great, a other anti-democratic idiot has self-identified! Not that there was a shortage.


----------



## BertramN

The righties' responses are proving the truth in my OP.

They believe they were justified to threaten armed revolt against the Obama administration, and would have been thrilled to see Democrats killed.

Additionally, conservatives are blind to the sh!t their beloved Republicans do that benefit only the wealthy, and severely hurt average Americans.

So, if you righties keep trying to refute my OP, your ignorant assertions will accomplish the exact opposite.

.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BertramN said:


> "The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."
> 
> Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?
> 
> The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.
> 
> Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia
> 
> .



If anyone ever wondered why Progressives were history's biggest mass murderers, wonder no more.  The good news is that we can bring the violence to a screeching halt by treating Soros as the enemy combatant he is.  Without him funding the current Progressive sedition, it will wither on EBT line


----------



## eddiew

TyroneSlothrop said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Bernie should tone down his rhetoric and condemn the violence of some of his supporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Senator Rand Paul‏ Verified account @RandPaul
> 
> Why do we have a Second Amendment? It's not to shoot deer. *_It's to shoot at the government when it becomes tyrannical!_
Click to expand...

You mock the clean hands people? For shame   lol


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

basquebromance said:


> VA Gov Terry McAuliffe talking about gun control. "Too many guns," he says.
> 
> A GUN STOPPED THE SHOOTER. My God.






* <---Not a Liberal *.....Right winger draws a bead on Law enforcers


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BertramN said:


> The righties' responses are proving the truth in my OP.
> 
> They believe they were justified to threaten armed revolt against the Obama administration, and would have been thrilled to see Democrats killed.
> 
> Additionally, conservatives are blind to the sh!t their beloved Republicans do that benefit only the wealthy, and severely hurt average Americans.
> 
> So, if you righties keep trying to refute my OP, your ignorant assertions will accomplish the exact opposite.
> 
> .








The number of Democrat lawmakers shot by Conservatives during Obama entire 8 year term is still zero!  Good night and have a pleasant tomorrow


----------



## jwoodie

BertramN said:


> The righties' responses are proving the truth in my OP.
> 
> They believe they were justified to threaten armed revolt against the Obama administration, and would have been thrilled to see Democrats killed.
> 
> Additionally, conservatives are blind to the sh!t their beloved Republicans do that benefit only the wealthy, and severely hurt average Americans.
> 
> So, if you righties keep trying to refute my OP, your ignorant assertions will accomplish the exact opposite.
> 
> .



Thank you, Chairman Mao.


----------



## boedicca

TyroneSlothrop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Prog Loon. You have sown the whirlwind...and are now reaping an ugly violent crop.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Reap this triggered Jejune Bitchette LOL
> Somewhat predictably, a bunch of voices from *Alpha Loony Right wing *are out making the rounds already,* screeching* that after the endless parade of right wing shooters/murderers all being Lone Wolves Who Couldn't Possibly Have Been Motivated in Any Small Way By the Perpetual Right Wing Outrage Media Machine, today's shooting (well, the first one. There was actually a SECOND mass shooting.) is 100% the fault of the Entire Left and their unfair criticism of the Poor Put Upon Victim in the Oval Office.
> 
> *Ok.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOU. *
> 
> Seriously, fuck right off forever.
Click to expand...



Here's a little story about that:  No.

Too bad, so sad.

You Lefty Loons are thoroughly ill-prepared for a Hot Culture War, so you'd better find a Safe Space now.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

boedicca said:


> Here's a little story about that:  No.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
> 
> You Lefty Loons are thoroughly ill-prepared for a Hot Culture War, so you'd better find a Safe Space now.


You all used to be so tough what happened LOL


----------



## boedicca

TyroneSlothrop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that:  No.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
> 
> You Lefty Loons are thoroughly ill-prepared for a Hot Culture War, so you'd better find a Safe Space now.
> 
> 
> 
> You all used to be so tough what happened LOL
Click to expand...



You can't even shoot straight.

I, on the other hand, am a dead on bulls eye sharp shooter.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

boedicca said:


> [
> 
> You can't even shoot straight.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am a dead on bulls eye sharp shooter.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Ann Coulter's History Of Invoking Murder *
*



*


----------



## 2aguy

BertramN said:


> "The *tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time* with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Jefferson wrote in a letter to William S. Smith, a diplomatic official in London, on November 13, 1787."
> 
> Has the time again come when the Unites States' tree of liberty is to be refreshed by patriots' blood?
> 
> The Jefferson quote was a favorite of conservatives on these message boards when Barack Obama became president elect.
> 
> Given the tyrannies being committed against the well being of average Americans by the current Republican government in their exclusive service to the top 0.1%, the shootings in Alexandria, Virginia could be the first spillage of tyrant and patriot blood.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> U.S. congressman Steve Scalise shot in Virginia
> 
> .




You sound just like the shooter.....


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Ann Coulter's History Of Invoking Murder *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Those were the people hired by the Democrat National Committee, organized by bob craemer and scott foval...who were hired to incite violence at Trump rallies......

Here ....this is where they admit to doing all of this...


----------



## 2aguy

The shooter was the Trifecta of left wing hate, and envy.........he was at Occupy Wall Street protesting the 1%......he was a bernie brown shirt.....taking the violence to the end game......and he was a democrat socialist....

Trifecta...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Bernie Brown Shirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that got to do with the price of eggs?
Click to expand...



The bernie brown shirts are the ones attacking conservatives and Republicans all over the country...he just went a little bit farther....


----------



## basquebromance

So, the whole liberal reaction of "this is Trump's America" just ain't gonna cut it anymore. This is on y'all, too...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Cellblock2429 said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
Click to expand...


*'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*

Gee....I wonder where he learned that....


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a leftwing Bernie supporter, this is the fault of the violent rhetoric coming from the left, they've been rioting and attacking republicans across the nation because they are fascist pigs who hate democratic elections, this guy just went to the inevitable next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that has what to do with the plausibility of the man traveling to the D.C. area and shooting people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefit?
Click to expand...




Call Sign Chaos said:


> Because the left has called for exactly that?
> 
> Prof: House GOP ‘should be lined up and shot’  That's a tenured professor bud.



The point of my initial question to you was to understand if you have a credible basis for asserting that Hodgkinson "was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare."  All you really had to do was say "no" and that would have been the end of our interaction.  Instead, you started "pulling shi*t outta your ass"..."sh*t" that has absolutely nothing to do with the very specific cause you posited publicly. 

Just because can come up with some silly notion doesn't mean there's any sound basis for having that notion.  People with a modicum of sound reasoning skills at the very least know when their ideas are irrational and they're willing to "own" as much because they don't have to prove anything.  They can say things like, "I just think 'such and such' because I do -- it's just a gut feeling I have -- not because it's a well considered idea that is sound."  Why might they say something like that?  Because they are mature and self-confident enough to know (1) their "rep" isn't dependent on what they do/say about "that" idea and (2) the idea is something that irrationally "came out of left field; thus isn't sage enough to merit their risking embarrassing themselves by trying to defend it.  Kenny Rogers referred to it as "knowin' when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em."




Call Sign Chaos said:


> Prof: House GOP ‘should be lined up and shot’
> 
> That's a tenured professor bud.



He is a professor teaching in the Media Arts and Animation department.  I would no sooner give any credence to what that man thinks about health care/insurance, political science and/or strategy, or the business and economics of health care/insurance than anyone should give me with my MBA and economics background credence on matters of animation and media arts.  I'm sure I can find a tenured professor of economics or business who has an opinion about something having to do animation and media arts, but the mere fact that they are a tenured professor that doesn't make their opinion in that regard be worth hearing or heeding.  If they are opining about business or economics, well, then there's reason to pay attention to what they have to say.

Be that as it may, Dr. Griffin wasn't the shooter.

I live in D.C. and I know a few liberals and Democrats.  Not one has ever:
Mentioned the website you referenced.  I can't say they are even aware it exists.
I know of nobody who's mentioned Dr. Griffin and his ideas.  Do you have a credible basis for thinking Hodgkinson was aware of Dr. Griffin's remarks?

Dr. Griffin is an art school professor.  What sound reasoning makes you think his recent declaration "that House Republicans 'should be lined up and shot' for their passage of an Obamacare-replacement bill" was seen as an incitement upon which Hodgkinson committed to act?
Dr. Griffin is an art school professor.  Are you a member of "the left?" 
Why are you even aware of what that man has had to say about anything, other perhaps than art?
Why would you even cite the guy's comments about his dismay over the House vote on the O-care replacement/repeal?




Call Sign Chaos said:


> Because the left has called for exactly that?



Are you a member of "the left?"
Was Dr. Griffin announced to be among the _bona fide_ spokespersons for "the left?"  If not, why did you cite his remarks as though he has been?
Do you have good reason to believe that because some person "on the left" says something that everyone "on the left" is aware of, or more specifically that Hodgkinson was aware of all that any person "on the left" had to say?
I'm just trying to understand why the fact that "the left has called for exactly that" makes it be plausible in your mind that  Hodgkinson traveled to the D.C. area to shoot people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefits.



Call Sign Chaos said:


> That's a tenured professor bud.



Of course, I wrote all stuff above before checking on the one assertion that you, in your most recent post (quoted above) made only to find out that you are just spewing sh*t outta your ass by making assertions (1) that you lack the information needed to make and (2) that don't and would not add value to the conversation were they true. 

The Art Institute of Washington, which is where Dr. Griffin is a full-time professor, does not offer tenure. 

The one damned complete declarative sentence that in that post is also your prose and it's not even accurate.  Dude, go talk with someone who has the patience to put up with your indolently perfunctory mendacity.


----------



## Divine Wind

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you at least admit now that the constant Republican talk of second amendment solutions was highly irresponsible, and will you condemn the people making such statements?
> 
> Or do you want to promote more violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Righhhhhhhht.....
> 
> He shot republicans because republicans suggested he take up arms......
> 
> God help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Donald Trump who suggested to his followers that if Hillary were elected & they did not like her USSC pick that their only option might be a second amendment solution.
> 
> This guy just applied that theory to the shit that Trump & the Republicans are doing.
> 
> What goes around, comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy was a progressive, actually campaigning for Bernie Sanders… most likely There's gonna be some copycat'n.
> Progressives have no tolerance for other people's opinions... fact
Click to expand...

True, but most partisans, regardless of political affiliation don't give a shit about "other people's opinions".  This forum is an excellent example of that fact; both LW and RW assholes doing their best to shut down the opinions of others. 

That said, nutjobs like Hodgkins, McVeigh and LWer(?) American Nation of Islam/ex-soldier Beltway Sniper John Allen Muhammad are fucked up to begin with.  The fact they choose a side, political or religious position to justify their murderous rampages is irrelevant to the fact they were powderkegs waiting to explode.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The Congressional Baseball Game will still be played on Thursday night.

The Congressional Baseball Game is ON | Daily Mail Online


----------



## basquebromance

Every time a story damaging to Democrats happens, "breaking news" about Trump hits, always unsourced claims.


----------



## basquebromance

some people are stubbornly stupid...


----------



## basquebromance

What binds the Left together, more than anything else, is hatred.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> some people are stubbornly stupid...



Thank you for that succinct demonstration.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Every time a story damaging to Democrats happens, "breaking news" about Trump hits, always unsourced claims.



Link?


----------



## basquebromance

the incivilty of the Democrats is what led to this. THIS ALL ABOUT THE DEMOCRAT INCIVILITY, FOLKS!


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
Click to expand...


Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.

I _still _wonder where people learn that.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> the incivilty of the Democrats is what led to this. THIS ALL ABOUT THE DEMOCRAT INCIVILITY, FOLKS!



Link?


----------



## basquebromance

Pogo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> the incivilty of the Democrats is what led to this. THIS ALL ABOUT THE DEMOCRAT INCIVILITY, FOLKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


do you have any original thoughts other than asking for links


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
Click to expand...




Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post: 
"Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"

I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.


----------



## mamooth

basquebromance said:


> What binds the Left together, more than anything else, is hatred.



 ... says the guy participating in a conservative hate circle-jerk.


----------



## basquebromance

Democrat New Orleans mayor Mitch Landrieu with Scalise...


----------



## basquebromance

The time for arguments has passed.


----------



## Pogo

mamooth said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it could well turn out to be the John Henry event of our time, considering how so many leftists are DEFENDING this man on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the previous calls for violence by conservative America, you still could have squeaked away with the moral high ground, if you hadn't immediately started dancing for joy over the incident. As it is, the whole right now looks ghoulish and violent.
> 
> Why aren't you renouncing violence, like the liberals have always done?
> 
> That's why we liberals have the moral high ground here. We've always condemned violence, and your side has always supported it. And you still support, despite what happened.
Click to expand...


Much like those from the shallowest end of the gene puddle came waddling in to defend Jeremy Christian, yammering about how the peacemakers on the train and/or the two teenage girls, were responsible for his slashing three people's throats in some bizarro "self defense".

If we could bottle the flaming hypocrisy on this issue we could be energy-independent tomorrow.


----------



## L.K.Eder

This board is drowning in crocodile tears.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wouldn't it be ironic if this shooting occurred after the Republican healthcare bill got to Trumps desk and he signed it, thus becoming law.  Then Scalise gets shot and is refused care at the hospital due to the fact that his insurance was cancelled because his healthcare provider treated the shooting as a "pre-condition" that was unreported on his application forms?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Billo_Really said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if this shooting occurred after the Republican healthcare bill got to Trumps desk and he signed it, thus becoming law.  Then Scalise gets shot and is refused care at the hospital due to the fact that his insurance was cancelled because his healthcare provider treated the shooting as a "pre-condition" that was unreported on his application forms?


I think congress people have their health care taken care of. They only decide the fate for the pawns.

Edit: correction

Is Congress Exempt from GOP Health Bill? - FactCheck.org


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
Click to expand...


This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.

I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".

Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".


----------



## basquebromance

Reminder that members of Congress are real people with families who like pizza and make bad jokes and love their dogs


----------



## L.K.Eder

basquebromance said:


> Reminder that members of Congress are real people with families who like pizza and make bad jokes and love their dogs


Pizza? I learned that that is code..


----------



## Billo_Really

L.K.Eder said:


> I think congress people have their health care taken care of. They only decide the fate for the pawns.
> 
> Edit: correction
> 
> Is Congress Exempt from GOP Health Bill? - FactCheck.org


That was the first thing that popped into my head when I first heard of the shooting.


----------



## Billo_Really

basquebromance said:


> Reminder that members of Congress are real people with families who like pizza and make bad jokes and love their dogs


I'm into cats.


----------



## basquebromance

the crazed left are claiming Scalise spoke at a white supremacist rally in 2000.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump made a surprise visit to Scalise at the hospital. class.


----------



## Marianne

Ban democrats with guns.


----------



## basquebromance

In 2011, Bernie Sanders fundraised by blaming right wing/Sarah Palin for the Gabby Giffords shooting


----------



## flacaltenn

So.. The mystery to me here is ----

This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...

Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..


----------



## basquebromance

"Just left hospital. Rep. Steve Scalise, one of the truly great people, is in very tough shape - but he is a real fighter. Pray for Steve!" - Trump


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
Click to expand...

 /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."


----------



## 2aguy

flacaltenn said:


> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..




You can bet she is....


----------



## 2aguy

Billo_Really said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if this shooting occurred after the Republican healthcare bill got to Trumps desk and he signed it, thus becoming law.  Then Scalise gets shot and is refused care at the hospital due to the fact that his insurance was cancelled because his healthcare provider treated the shooting as a "pre-condition" that was unreported on his application forms?




Yeah......wouldn't happen....but thanks for lying.


----------



## Cellblock2429

PoliticalChic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
Click to expand...

 /---- I'm sure it wasn't in Church last Sunday.


----------



## 2aguy

basquebromance said:


> What binds the Left together, more than anything else, is hatred.




And envy....


----------



## 2aguy

On the Dan and Amy show today, Dan Proft, one of the hosts of the radio show knows several of the politicians on the team.  The guy who was up at bat at the start of the attack is a friend, and when Proft talked to him he was told that it was a miracle that Scalise was there......he rarely makes those early morning practices..........and without the Whip being there....there would have been no guns on that field except for the killers...

Does anyone know if they allow concealed or open carry in parks in Virginia?  In Illiniois they are banned from public parks...


----------



## AvgGuyIA

i'm surprised ISIS hasn't claimed responsibility since the liberals in this country seem to beg for this sort of violence here by kissing Islamic ass.  

"Bring them in!"


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a leftwing Bernie supporter, this is the fault of the violent rhetoric coming from the left, they've been rioting and attacking republicans across the nation because they are fascist pigs who hate democratic elections, this guy just went to the inevitable next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that has what to do with the plausibility of the man traveling to the D.C. area and shooting people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left has called for exactly that?
> 
> Prof: House GOP ‘should be lined up and shot’  That's a tenured professor bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of my initial question to you was to understand if you have a credible basis for asserting that Hodgkinson "was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare."  All you really had to do was say "no" and that would have been the end of our interaction.  Instead, you started "pulling shi*t outta your ass"..."sh*t" that has absolutely nothing to do with the very specific cause you posited publicly.
> 
> Just because can come up with some silly notion doesn't mean there's any sound basis for having that notion.  People with a modicum of sound reasoning skills at the very least know when their ideas are irrational and they're willing to "own" as much because they don't have to prove anything.  They can say things like, "I just think 'such and such' because I do -- it's just a gut feeling I have -- not because it's a well considered idea that is sound."  Why might they say something like that?  Because they are mature and self-confident enough to know (1) their "rep" isn't dependent on what they do/say about "that" idea and (2) the idea is something that irrationally "came out of left field; thus isn't sage enough to merit their risking embarrassing themselves by trying to defend it.  Kenny Rogers referred to it as "knowin' when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prof: House GOP ‘should be lined up and shot’
> 
> That's a tenured professor bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a professor teaching in the Media Arts and Animation department.  I would no sooner give any credence to what that man thinks about health care/insurance, political science and/or strategy, or the business and economics of health care/insurance than anyone should give me with my MBA and economics background credence on matters of animation and media arts.  I'm sure I can find a tenured professor of economics or business who has an opinion about something having to do animation and media arts, but the mere fact that they are a tenured professor that doesn't make their opinion in that regard be worth hearing or heeding.  If they are opining about business or economics, well, then there's reason to pay attention to what they have to say.
> 
> Be that as it may, Dr. Griffin wasn't the shooter.
> 
> I live in D.C. and I know a few liberals and Democrats.  Not one has ever:
> Mentioned the website you referenced.  I can't say they are even aware it exists.
> I know of nobody who's mentioned Dr. Griffin and his ideas.  Do you have a credible basis for thinking Hodgkinson was aware of Dr. Griffin's remarks?
> 
> Dr. Griffin is an art school professor.  What sound reasoning makes you think his recent declaration "that House Republicans 'should be lined up and shot' for their passage of an Obamacare-replacement bill" was seen as an incitement upon which Hodgkinson committed to act?
> Dr. Griffin is an art school professor.  Are you a member of "the left?"
> Why are you even aware of what that man has had to say about anything, other perhaps than art?
> Why would you even cite the guy's comments about his dismay over the House vote on the O-care replacement/repeal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left has called for exactly that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a member of "the left?"
> Was Dr. Griffin announced to be among the _bona fide_ spokespersons for "the left?"  If not, why did you cite his remarks as though he has been?
> Do you have good reason to believe that because some person "on the left" says something that everyone "on the left" is aware of, or more specifically that Hodgkinson was aware of all that any person "on the left" had to say?
> I'm just trying to understand why the fact that "the left has called for exactly that" makes it be plausible in your mind that  Hodgkinson traveled to the D.C. area to shoot people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tenured professor bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I wrote all stuff above before checking on the one assertion that you, in your most recent post (quoted above) made only to find out that you are just spewing sh*t outta your ass by making assertions (1) that you lack the information needed to make and (2) that don't and would not add value to the conversation were they true.
> 
> The Art Institute of Washington, which is where Dr. Griffin is a full-time professor, does not offer tenure.
> 
> The one damned complete declarative sentence that in that post is also your prose and it's not even accurate.  Dude, go talk with someone who has the patience to put up with your indolently perfunctory mendacity.
Click to expand...


That was a whole lot of verbiage to say a whole lot of nothing, you got me on the tenure, the rest of what I said stands, Zuckerburg has scrubbed his facebook but we have the screen shots and it reads like a ten person CNN panel.


----------



## Billo_Really

2aguy said:


> Yeah......wouldn't happen....but thanks for lying.


Rhetorical statements are not lies.


----------



## Correll

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for trump to speak and call this guy a looooser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he calls for healing and unity, and you lefties will dismiss him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  with one side of his mouth he'll call for healing and unity  and with the other he'll call for stabbing you in the back   He has a history of it
Click to expand...



Your rationalize your blind hatred even as the blind hatred you support is leading to political shootings of congressmen.


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise....Clinton protégée / spawn and potential 2020 Presidential election Libtard Terry McAuliffe immediately calls for MORE gun control at the scene of the political terrorist attack rather than condemn the un-precedented level of out-of-control political rhetoric that 'radicalized' the liberal shooter.
> 
> Forget the cause of his radicalization and violence, darn those implements through which he carried out his rage and radicalized violence.
> 
> 
> Virginia Governor Calls For Gun Control At Scene Of Scalise Shooting
> 
> _"“I think we need to do more to protect all of our citizens,” McAuliffe told The Daily Caller News Foundation and other reporters near the scene of the shooting. “I have long advocated — this is not what today is about — but there are too many guns on the streets. We lose 93 million Americans a day to gun violence. I have long talked about this.”_
> 
> Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been drumming into people's heads, radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this...this would not have happened if we would have just stripped Americans of their guns....like the UK did to their people.
> 
> Yeah, that worked out great.....
> 
> 
> 
> _Forget the Liberal message of 'HATE' Democrats and the Liberal media have been druming into people's heads,_
> I agree they should own that.
> _radicalizing them until the point where they go out and commit acts of terrorism like this._
> That is not the MSM.  That is US, taking the talking points beyond and acting like assholes.  Do not reneg on your own responsibility in this.  Me, you, everyone who goes to political and social message boards and flings political shit.  And DO NOT deny it, Easy.  You do.  I do, too.  We ARE the division.  We are the only ones who will stop it.  Not the "other" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume and slander and vilify someone for the simple act of disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operation procedure of the LEFT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, baby!  I am not saying you personally do, Correll.  But shall I share some of posts I've gotten for being liberal here?   I'm sure it's not necessary.  You have seen it.  BOTH sides are guilty for causing the atmosphere that led to "Terminate the Republican Party."  The shooter was off his rocker, but we all need to take responsibility for what happened.
Click to expand...



The two sides are no where near equal in this behavior. 

The actions of the most extreme fringe of the Hardest Right, is the norm for the media and democratic politicians.


Trump never accused Hillary supporters of being bad people because of their support for HIllary.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I wonder if the shooter was on anti-depressants or seeing a therapist?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> breaking
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
Click to expand...



What???

You don't like it when I put you in your place????

Shocker.


BTW....the vulgarity is a give-away of what I just pointed out.


----------



## RealDave

basquebromance said:


> the crazed left are claiming Scalise spoke at a white supremacist rally in 2000.


He did.  speak at such a rally.


----------



## RealDave

flacaltenn said:


> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..


1)  Republicans said crazy people can own guns
2)  Free speech on his posts
3)  Second Amendment rights

There have been many right wingers threatening armed insurrection for the past 8 years & no one rounded them up.


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> You don't like it when I put you in your place????
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> 
> BTW....the vulgarity is a give-away of what I just pointed out.
Click to expand...


Mmnnnnope.  It's simply part of a wide palette of expression.  You may choose to confine your own; I do not.  But nor do I criticize your self-limitation.

The point stands untouched despite the deflection attempt; the Double Fallacy of Composition/Generalization remains the foundation of the vast majority of the puerile adolescent rhetoric on this board, particularly on this issue, which lunges desperately to jump on the backs of assault victims and corpses, that they may tell themselves they "scored" some sort of "points" on an imaginary scoreboard for their imaginary "team" that represents the only faux-satisfaction their simplistic tiny little minds can spit onto their piddling wasted lives. 

And there's diddly you can do about that, except to join me in denouncing said fallacy, which has absolute zero to do with anyone's "political persuasion".  If, of course, you have the spine, which is a big "if".


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----
> *GUNMAN: 'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fla.) recounted an "odd" encounter he had as he was leaving the field just minutes before the shooting: "There was a guy that walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there, and it was just a little odd," DeSantis told Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
Click to expand...


"Heard mentality"?  
That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.

I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -- speaking of "heard mentality".  

You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".

Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..



Good point.  There has to be more to that.

Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Heard mentality"?
> That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.
> 
> I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -- speaking of "heard mentality".
> 
> You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".
> 
> Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.
Click to expand...

 /--- I meant herd mentality and my point stands.


----------



## eddiew

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  There has to be more to that.
> 
> Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?
Click to expand...

I'll bet they were or still are


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Heard mentality"?
> That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.
> 
> I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -- speaking of "heard mentality".
> 
> You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".
> 
> Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /--- I meant herd mentality and my point stands.
Click to expand...


I know what you meant but however unintentional it's fodder for a good pun in the hands of a good punster so don't worry about it --- I got this.  

You had no point other than that.  You just made up shit that got shot down.  Might wanna stick to malaprops.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Marion Morrison said:


> I wonder if the shooter was on anti-depressants or seeing a therapist?




What an excellent question.....you should remind all of the studies that state how prevalent those are in this sort of individual.





*"At least fourteen recent school shootings were committed by those taking or withdrawing from psychiatric drugs.  It is important to note the following lists cases where the information about the shooters psychiatric drug use was made public.   To give an example, although  it is known that James Holmes,  suspected perpetrator of the Aurora, Colorado movie theater shooting, was seeing psychiatrist Lynne Fenton, there has been no mention of what psychiatric drugs he may have been taking—though it is highly probably he was taking psychiatric drugs considering he was under a psychiatrist’s “care”.   Columbine | CCHR International*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'KILL AS MANY REPUBLICANS AS POSSIBLE'*
> 
> Gee....I wonder where he learned that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Heard mentality"?
> That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.
> 
> *I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -*- speaking of "heard mentality".
> 
> *You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality *where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".
> 
> Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.
Click to expand...


Wow! You have some serious delusions of grandeur going on there, Mr. Pogo. 

Lemme guess, you have a mirror right next to your monitor, huh?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic blanket generalization/Composition fallacy.
> 
> I _still _wonder where people learn that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Heard mentality"?
> That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.
> 
> I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -- speaking of "heard mentality".
> 
> You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".
> 
> Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! You have some serious delusions of grandeur going on there, Mr. Pogo.
> 
> Lemme guess, you have a mirror right next to your monitor, huh?
Click to expand...


Lemme guess -- you spelled "Cellblock" wrong huh?

Let's watch it again in slo-mo for those by whom it whizzed:



> Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.



Does it still fly over your ten-gallon?  Because I'm not sure there's a lower reading level to reduce it down to.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....this is your version of the classic Liberal post:
> "Is not, issssssss nooottttttttt!!!!"
> 
> I can't repeat your query, as I rarely find the term 'learn' associated with your political persuasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Heard mentality"?
> That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.
> 
> I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -- speaking of "heard mentality".
> 
> You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".
> 
> Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! You have some serious delusions of grandeur going on there, Mr. Pogo.
> 
> Lemme guess, you have a mirror right next to your monitor, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lemme guess -- you spelled "Cellblock" wrong huh?
> 
> Let's watch it again in slo-mo for those by whom it whizzed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it still fly over your ten-gallon?  Because I'm not sure there's a lower reading level to reduce it down to.
Click to expand...


Are you saying you're incarcerated, Pogo?

I probably should have quoted your other self-aggrandizing post to better make my point.



Pogo said:


> The point stands untouched despite the deflection attempt; the Double Fallacy of Composition/Generalization remains the foundation of the *vast majority of the puerile adolescent rhetoric on this board, particularly on this issue, which lunges desperately to jump on the backs of assault victims and corpses, that they may tell themselves they "scored" some sort of "points" on an imaginary scoreboard for their imaginary "team" that represents the only faux-satisfaction their simplistic tiny little minds can spit onto their piddling wasted lives. *
> 
> And there's diddly you can do about that, except to *join me* in denouncing said fallacy, which has absolute zero to do with anyone's "political persuasion".  If, of course, you have the spine, which is a big "if".


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  There has to be more to that.
> 
> Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?
Click to expand...


Dunno -- all the "journalists" lack that ability to think for themselves and FIND stories. Too busy making up shit.


----------



## flacaltenn

RealDave said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Republicans said crazy people can own guns
> 2)  Free speech on his posts
> 3)  Second Amendment rights
> 
> There have been many right wingers threatening armed insurrection for the past 8 years & no one rounded them up.
Click to expand...


You may THINK you've answered all the questions -- but it all amounts to spew. Because NO ONE has come up with a shred of evidence for crazy. And MOST people don't TRUST psychologists to determine "crazy"..  The Free Speech and 2nd Amendments rights ALWAYS apply. EITHER can cause blood in the streets if they are abused.. 

Guns don't have emotions. Aren't swayed by irresponsible political brain-washing. People are..


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  There has to be more to that.
> 
> Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno -- all the "journalists" lack that ability to think for themselves and FIND stories. Too busy making up shit.
Click to expand...


Or perhaps their editors passing over such stories in favor of what sells.  Emotion after all is what sells --- some nut goes on a shooting rampage = gold mine.  When that subsides you re-run endless witness accounts to milk some more.  Then you trot in the conspiracy theorists to stir fear and loathing.

The more analytical questions of circumstantial background are not nearly so sexy.  They don't sell enough papers.  Well we can't have that when there's money to be milked from emotion, so "let's take you to San Francisco because  -- yay -- we have another shooting we can milk".  Lather, rinse, repeat ad infinitum.

Such are the wages of news-for-profit.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense.  Perhaps you might wanna cut back on the aerosol propellants.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> I simply noted that the fatal blanket generalization/Composition Fallacy used by the shooter to arrive at "must....shoot.... Republicans" is exactly the same fucked-up fallacy that the drones here who have busied themselves all day murmuring "must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ....".
> 
> Same fallacy.  No difference.  Self-absorbed zombies, all.  See also "hoist with own petard".
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Heard mentality"?
> That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.
> 
> I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -- speaking of "heard mentality".
> 
> You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".
> 
> Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! You have some serious delusions of grandeur going on there, Mr. Pogo.
> 
> Lemme guess, you have a mirror right next to your monitor, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lemme guess -- you spelled "Cellblock" wrong huh?
> 
> Let's watch it again in slo-mo for those by whom it whizzed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it still fly over your ten-gallon?  Because I'm not sure there's a lower reading level to reduce it down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you're incarcerated, Pogo?
> 
> I probably should have quoted your other self-aggrandizing post to better make my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point stands untouched despite the deflection attempt; the Double Fallacy of Composition/Generalization remains the foundation of the *vast majority of the puerile adolescent rhetoric on this board, particularly on this issue, which lunges desperately to jump on the backs of assault victims and corpses, that they may tell themselves they "scored" some sort of "points" on an imaginary scoreboard for their imaginary "team" that represents the only faux-satisfaction their simplistic tiny little minds can spit onto their piddling wasted lives. *
> 
> And there's diddly you can do about that, except to *join me* in denouncing said fallacy, which has absolute zero to do with anyone's "political persuasion".  If, of course, you have the spine, which is a big "if".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That passage has nothing to do with "self-aggrandizement".  Has nothing even to do with 'self'.  It refers to the wildly popular (read: cancerous) logical fallacy, exactly as it says.  It's been rampant on this issue, as it usually is whenever said wags smell an opportunity to 'score' said 'points'.  That's --- uh -- exactly why it's introduced with that specific fallacy in the intro you didn't put in boldface.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.  And unless you have the super power of mind reading or super hearing how could you know anyone murmurs ""must....  associate... with ...and.... condemn.... Democrats ... or ... left.... or.... Sanders.... or ...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Heard mentality"?
> That's a good pun.  I gotta use it somewhere.
> 
> I'm not a member of any political party, Stupid -- speaking of "heard mentality".
> 
> You need to free yourself of this childlike dichotomy mentality where the world is made up of no more than two elements called "Democrat" and "Republican".  Personally, much as it makes me uneasy to be part of a large majority, I'm part of the largest political party faction in these United States.  It's called "None".
> 
> Imagine that --- there's a whole 'nother universe out there you never heard of, because you were too busy yammering about "heard mentality" to be listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! You have some serious delusions of grandeur going on there, Mr. Pogo.
> 
> Lemme guess, you have a mirror right next to your monitor, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lemme guess -- you spelled "Cellblock" wrong huh?
> 
> Let's watch it again in slo-mo for those by whom it whizzed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never noticed Republicans don't have a heard mentality like you DemocRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it still fly over your ten-gallon?  Because I'm not sure there's a lower reading level to reduce it down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you're incarcerated, Pogo?
> 
> I probably should have quoted your other self-aggrandizing post to better make my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point stands untouched despite the deflection attempt; the Double Fallacy of Composition/Generalization remains the foundation of the *vast majority of the puerile adolescent rhetoric on this board, particularly on this issue, which lunges desperately to jump on the backs of assault victims and corpses, that they may tell themselves they "scored" some sort of "points" on an imaginary scoreboard for their imaginary "team" that represents the only faux-satisfaction their simplistic tiny little minds can spit onto their piddling wasted lives. *
> 
> And there's diddly you can do about that, except to *join me* in denouncing said fallacy, which has absolute zero to do with anyone's "political persuasion".  If, of course, you have the spine, which is a big "if".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That passage has nothing to do with "self-aggrandizement".  Has nothing even to do with 'self'.  It refers to the wildly popular (read: cancerous) logical fallacy, exactly as it says.  It's been rampant on this issue, as it usually is whenever said wags smell an opportunity to 'score' said 'points'.  That's --- uh -- exactly why it's introduced with that specific fallacy in the intro you didn't put in boldface.
Click to expand...


Allow me to emphasize more for your lack of introspection:

*"vast majority of the puerile adolescent rhetoric on this board"

"their simplistic tiny little minds can spit onto their piddling wasted lives"


^ Apparently Pogo thinks he's better than the "vast majority" no?

Right here, Pogo. 

You're just another brick in the wall.

You may be sharp as a brick.

*


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just released it:  James Hodgkinson, 66 years old, of Belleville, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably listened to Dimocrats, and was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the shooter?  I'm just wondering how you can credibly speculate on what the man's motivations were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a leftwing Bernie supporter, this is the fault of the violent rhetoric coming from the left, they've been rioting and attacking republicans across the nation because they are fascist pigs who hate democratic elections, this guy just went to the inevitable next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that has what to do with the plausibility of the man traveling to the D.C. area and shooting people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left has called for exactly that?
> 
> Prof: House GOP ‘should be lined up and shot’  That's a tenured professor bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of my initial question to you was to understand if you have a credible basis for asserting that Hodgkinson "was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare."  All you really had to do was say "no" and that would have been the end of our interaction.  Instead, you started "pulling shi*t outta your ass"..."sh*t" that has absolutely nothing to do with the very specific cause you posited publicly.
> 
> Just because can come up with some silly notion doesn't mean there's any sound basis for having that notion.  People with a modicum of sound reasoning skills at the very least know when their ideas are irrational and they're willing to "own" as much because they don't have to prove anything.  They can say things like, "I just think 'such and such' because I do -- it's just a gut feeling I have -- not because it's a well considered idea that is sound."  Why might they say something like that?  Because they are mature and self-confident enough to know (1) their "rep" isn't dependent on what they do/say about "that" idea and (2) the idea is something that irrationally "came out of left field; thus isn't sage enough to merit their risking embarrassing themselves by trying to defend it.  Kenny Rogers referred to it as "knowin' when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prof: House GOP ‘should be lined up and shot’
> 
> That's a tenured professor bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a professor teaching in the Media Arts and Animation department.  I would no sooner give any credence to what that man thinks about health care/insurance, political science and/or strategy, or the business and economics of health care/insurance than anyone should give me with my MBA and economics background credence on matters of animation and media arts.  I'm sure I can find a tenured professor of economics or business who has an opinion about something having to do animation and media arts, but the mere fact that they are a tenured professor that doesn't make their opinion in that regard be worth hearing or heeding.  If they are opining about business or economics, well, then there's reason to pay attention to what they have to say.
> 
> Be that as it may, Dr. Griffin wasn't the shooter.
> 
> I live in D.C. and I know a few liberals and Democrats.  Not one has ever:
> Mentioned the website you referenced.  I can't say they are even aware it exists.
> I know of nobody who's mentioned Dr. Griffin and his ideas.  Do you have a credible basis for thinking Hodgkinson was aware of Dr. Griffin's remarks?
> 
> Dr. Griffin is an art school professor.  What sound reasoning makes you think his recent declaration "that House Republicans 'should be lined up and shot' for their passage of an Obamacare-replacement bill" was seen as an incitement upon which Hodgkinson committed to act?
> Dr. Griffin is an art school professor.  Are you a member of "the left?"
> Why are you even aware of what that man has had to say about anything, other perhaps than art?
> Why would you even cite the guy's comments about his dismay over the House vote on the O-care replacement/repeal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left has called for exactly that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a member of "the left?"
> Was Dr. Griffin announced to be among the _bona fide_ spokespersons for "the left?"  If not, why did you cite his remarks as though he has been?
> Do you have good reason to believe that because some person "on the left" says something that everyone "on the left" is aware of, or more specifically that Hodgkinson was aware of all that any person "on the left" had to say?
> I'm just trying to understand why the fact that "the left has called for exactly that" makes it be plausible in your mind that  Hodgkinson traveled to the D.C. area to shoot people because he was ticked off over potentially losing his Medicare benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tenured professor bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I wrote all stuff above before checking on the one assertion that you, in your most recent post (quoted above) made only to find out that you are just spewing sh*t outta your ass by making assertions (1) that you lack the information needed to make and (2) that don't and would not add value to the conversation were they true.
> 
> The Art Institute of Washington, which is where Dr. Griffin is a full-time professor, does not offer tenure.
> 
> The one damned complete declarative sentence that in that post is also your prose and it's not even accurate.  Dude, go talk with someone who has the patience to put up with your indolently perfunctory mendacity.
Click to expand...




Call Sign Chaos said:


> That was a whole lot of verbiage to say a whole lot of nothing, you got me on the tenure, *the rest of what I said stands*, Zuckerburg has scrubbed his facebook but we have the screen shots and it reads like a ten person CNN panel.



"Stands?"  It stands about as well as one legged man in an ass kicking contest.  What have you written in the course of this conversation?

You presented a bunch of unrelated generalizations in support of the very specific claim (made by another member) that Hodgkinson "was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare."  (Logical flaw:  _non sequitur_)
You claimed to be data mining Hodgkinson and, presumably, expect us to believe you are indeed doing so even as it's patently clear you have neither the most basic of tools for doing so nor the detail oriented frame of mind and rigorously critical thinking aptitude to do so.
Do you not recall the following dialogue?


Xelor said:


> What difference does it make if the shooter's name is released or not released?





Vastator said:


> It matters when you are trying to data mine him. Duh....





Xelor said:


> *Are you trying to do that?*





Vastator said:


> *Yes*.





Xelor said:


> What, you can't do that for yourself?





Vastator said:


> I don't Facebook.


How earnestly can you be data mining the guy when you (1) think that doing so in part calls for reviewing one's Facebook pages and other information and (2) don't even maintain a Facebook account so you can view it for yourself?  (I don't "Facebook" either, but I'm taking your implied word for it that one must do so in order to view the Facebook pages of people who do.)

Also, data mining is all about performing a detailed gathering and analysis of data and information.

You don't so much as pay attention to the squiggles that indicate you've misspelled something.   Why would anyone believe that you pay close attention to interrelationships one might find among the disparate information gathered during data mining?  


Call Sign Chaos said:


> Zuckerburg has scrubbed his facebook



You appear to have no awareness of which of your inferences are sound and which are not.  Data one mines is of no value when the person analyzing it isn't highly logical and circumspect about the inferences they made based on the data they mine.  

Click the link in the following sentence for an example of your eristicality. "You presented a bunch of unrelated generalizations in support of the very specific claim (made by another member) that Hodgkinson "was afraid he was going to lose his Medicare."  (Logical flaw:  _non sequitur_)"  The problem isn't that you say/think controversial things; the problem is the controversial things you conjure and utter are unfounded.
You don't bother to check the veracity of the details of your own claims.


Call Sign Chaos said:


> That's a tenured professor bud.





Xelor said:


> The Art Institute of Washington, which is where Dr. Griffin is a full-time professor, does not offer tenure.





Call Sign Chaos said:


> you got me on the tenure



_I didn't "[get] you on the tenure."   You "got" you by irrationally inferring that the man is a tenured professor and then not doing one of the following_:
_Confirming the soundness of  your inference by checking to see if the man is tenured._
_Limiting what you thought/wrote to that which was stated in the article you referenced or inferable validly, via sound deductive reasoning_.

Thus, even were you indeed attempting even to data mine the guy, you wouldn't be doing a fair, let alone good, job of it.  Indeed, your efforts would be so poor as to not merit calling them "data mining."

*Now you introduced the term "data mining" and attested to doing it.  (Click the link in the preceding sentence to learn what data mining actually entails.)   Truly, you could have, in response to my question of whether you are data mining him, simply said something to the effect of "No.  I'm not data mining him; I used that term too loosely.  I merely want to see what's on his Facebook page, and I am unwilling to join Facebook so I can see it directly for myself."   

Something along those lines is what I expected you to write in response to my question, but you wrote nothing of the sort.  I expected that because data mining is something my firm does for clients; thus I know few people have the resources and skills to do even a halfway decent job of it on their own.  But I don't know you, so I asked rather than assume you are not among that few.  From your subsequent remarks, I can tell for sure that you are not among the few.  You could have "owned" the fact that is the case, but you did not.*​


Call Sign Chaos said:


> Zuckerburg has scrubbed his facebook


Someone may have, but Mark Zuckerberg almost certainly did not.

Here again, your lack of attention to detail and disregard for accuracy shows.  How hard could it have been to write "Facebook" or "Facebook personnel" rather than "Zuckerberg?"



Call Sign Chaos said:


> you got me on the tenure



Okay, but I didn't "get" you that.  You "got" yourself.  (See red italics above.)

I'm not here to "get" anyone.  I merely am a careful reader of what people write; thus when folks write things that don't line up with what I know or suspect is so, I double check -- their cited facts as well as the rigor of their reasoning -- to be sure of whether it is I or they who is mistaken.  If the mistake is material, or they've made a big deal about them, I express my objection to the conclusions/inferences they have made based on their errant facts/reasoning.  I don't generally argy-bargy with folks who "own" their mistakes.  Everyone makes them, so there's no point in my doing so.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  There has to be more to that.
> 
> Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno -- all the "journalists" lack that ability to think for themselves and FIND stories. Too busy making up shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps their editors passing over such stories in favor of what sells.  Emotion after all is what sells --- some nut goes on a shooting rampage = gold mine.  When that subsides you re-run endless witness accounts to milk some more.  Then you trot in the conspiracy theorists to stir fear and loathing.
> 
> The more analytical questions of circumstantial background are not nearly so sexy.  They don't sell enough papers.  Well we can't have that when there's money to be milked from emotion, so "let's take you to San Francisco because  -- yay -- we have another shooting we can milk".  Lather, rinse, repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> Such are the wages of news-for-profit.
Click to expand...


So do tell us again why you aren't out there doing it, getting busy?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  There has to be more to that.
> 
> Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno -- all the "journalists" lack that ability to think for themselves and FIND stories. Too busy making up shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps their editors passing over such stories in favor of what sells.  Emotion after all is what sells --- some nut goes on a shooting rampage = gold mine.  When that subsides you re-run endless witness accounts to milk some more.  Then you trot in the conspiracy theorists to stir fear and loathing.
> 
> The more analytical questions of circumstantial background are not nearly so sexy.  They don't sell enough papers.  Well we can't have that when there's money to be milked from emotion, so "let's take you to San Francisco because  -- yay -- we have another shooting we can milk".  Lather, rinse, repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> Such are the wages of news-for-profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell us again why you aren't out there doing it, getting busy?
Click to expand...


Because I have principles, a primary one of which is that truth is far more important than profit.


----------



## Pogo

>> The game will go on because the game must go on, and it has never been more important for it to be played than it is tonight.

That has been the overwhelming bipartisan conclusion of the American lawmakers who will take the diamond for Thursday night's annual Congressional Baseball Game at Nationals Park, especially in the wake of the tragedy that shook Washington on Wednesday morning.

.... That afternoon, leaders of Congress held a tearful private briefing, and when it was announced that the game would go on for the 108th consecutive year as planned, the lawmakers rose in unison and applauded, according to various reports.

"All of us are really shaken by this," Rep. Jan Schakowsky, a Democrat from Illinois, told the Chicago Tribune while leaving the meeting. "There was an incredible tone of unity. And all of us need to take the responsibility for the tone and for the fact that we are one in terms of our love for our country and our vulnerability.

"And we need to stand together as Democrats and Republicans."

Tonight, they will do that at the game, which has been played at the ballpark of the hometown Nationals for the past nine years and attracted an estimated crowd of 10,000 last year. This time, in a tribute to Scalise, an alumnus of Louisiana State University, members of both Congressional teams are planning to wear some form of LSU's purple and gold.

The tribute was reportedly organized by Rep. Roger Marshall (Kansas), and LSU athletic director Joe Alleva told NOLA.com that the school has sent hats, towels, shirts and hats to the Congressmen to wear on Thursday. LSU recently qualified for the College World Series and is set to face Florida State on Saturday night.

"Scalise was always decked out head-to-toe in LSU gear," Marshall's spokesman, Eric Pahls, told the Independent Journal Review. "This is time for all of us to show that we stand with him." --- MLB​--- Sounds like a worthy idea to me.




​>> "We're united not as Republicans and Democrats but as United States representatives," Barton said Wednesday. "It will be 'play ball' tomorrow night, 7:05."<<​
--- there it is right there.  United we stand.  Play ball.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. The mystery to me here is ----
> 
> This guy buys a rifle.  Is reported to the POlice for practicing in the back yard. Says goodbye to the wife, disa-fucking-pears for FIVE WEEKS --- with the rifle. Tells family/friends he's going to D.C to "protest"..  And every ONE of them KNOWS he's "radicalized"...
> 
> Why is the wife not under interrogation? Nothing strange about taking a brand new rifle to Washing-noguns-town DC for a PROTEST? And is living out of his van??  Her story better be good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  There has to be more to that.
> 
> Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno -- all the "journalists" lack that ability to think for themselves and FIND stories. Too busy making up shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps their editors passing over such stories in favor of what sells.  Emotion after all is what sells --- some nut goes on a shooting rampage = gold mine.  When that subsides you re-run endless witness accounts to milk some more.  Then you trot in the conspiracy theorists to stir fear and loathing.
> 
> The more analytical questions of circumstantial background are not nearly so sexy.  They don't sell enough papers.  Well we can't have that when there's money to be milked from emotion, so "let's take you to San Francisco because  -- yay -- we have another shooting we can milk".  Lather, rinse, repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> Such are the wages of news-for-profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell us again why you aren't out there doing it, getting busy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because I have principles, *a primary one of which is that truth is far more important than profit.
Click to expand...








So, couldn't get hired, huh?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  There has to be more to that.
> 
> Do we know she, or others, are *not *being questioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno -- all the "journalists" lack that ability to think for themselves and FIND stories. Too busy making up shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps their editors passing over such stories in favor of what sells.  Emotion after all is what sells --- some nut goes on a shooting rampage = gold mine.  When that subsides you re-run endless witness accounts to milk some more.  Then you trot in the conspiracy theorists to stir fear and loathing.
> 
> The more analytical questions of circumstantial background are not nearly so sexy.  They don't sell enough papers.  Well we can't have that when there's money to be milked from emotion, so "let's take you to San Francisco because  -- yay -- we have another shooting we can milk".  Lather, rinse, repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> Such are the wages of news-for-profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell us again why you aren't out there doing it, getting busy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because I have principles, *a primary one of which is that truth is far more important than profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, couldn't get hired, huh?
Click to expand...



So I never wished to be hired for a dishonest occupation.

As I've often noted in my chosen profession of radio I've done announcing, producing, engineering, operations, management --- everything *except *"ad sales".  Because that's a bullshit occupation.

As I said --- I have principles.


----------



## basquebromance

Mark Sanford (remember Mrs Argentina?)  says Trump partially to blame for shooting. 

 That's just stupid.


----------



## basquebromance

Scalise with his kids


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Mark Sanford (remember Mrs Argentina?)  says Trump partially to blame for shooting.
> 
> That's just stupid.



Actually that's just unlinked.

What the fuck is your problem?  You think links are like germs or sump'm?  Are you so fucking wrapped up in your own narcissism that you actually believe all you have to do is type something on the internet and it somehow becomes real?  Wtf???


----------



## basquebromance

this kind of rhetoric led to the partisan divide...


----------



## basquebromance

Oh no! They're praying before the baseball game. An Atheist in Minnesota is really offended right now


----------



## Pogo

Supposedly the game, just starting now, can be streamed from the Congressional Nosebook Page here, or on "Q13fox.com", and on C-Span.  I don't have a Nosebook account, I can't find any such stream on Q13fox.com even though it says there will be one, and I don't have a TV.  

But if anyone does have any of that, watch it for me.


----------



## basquebromance

the game is about to start!






Lawmakers sport LSU gear at baseball game to honor Scalise. that's Rand Paul in the middle!


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Supposedly the game, just starting now, can be streamed from the Congressional Nosebook Page here, or on "Q13fox.com", and on C-Span.  I don't have a Nosebook account, I can't find any such stream on Q13fox.com even though it says there will be one, and I don't have a TV.
> 
> But if anyone does have any of that, watch it for me.



I heard back from the TV station and their live-stream link is here.

They just had -- I assume -- an injured Capitol policeman on crutches throw out the first pitch.
I assume because there's no TV announcer so you have to guess what's going on.

Fun trivia -- who's the only Congressional Baseball player to hit a home run in the game?



Spoiler: Answer



Ron Paul


----------



## basquebromance

Pogo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Sanford (remember Mrs Argentina?)  says Trump partially to blame for shooting.
> 
> That's just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's just unlinked.
> 
> What the fuck is your problem?  You think links are like germs or sump'm?  Are you so fucking wrapped up in your own narcissism that you actually believe all you have to do is type something on the internet and it somehow becomes real?  Wtf???
Click to expand...


people are too busy to give a link to every statement they make. get a life. why would i make it up. this is the last time i'm gonna take the bait, here's your link.

Mark Sanford: Donald Trump partially to blame for heated rhetoric that led to Alexandria shooting


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Sanford (remember Mrs Argentina?)  says Trump partially to blame for shooting.
> 
> That's just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's just unlinked.
> 
> What the fuck is your problem?  You think links are like germs or sump'm?  Are you so fucking wrapped up in your own narcissism that you actually believe all you have to do is type something on the internet and it somehow becomes real?  Wtf???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people are too busy to give a link to every statement they make. get a life. why would i make it up. this is the last time i'm gonna take the bait, here's your link.
> 
> Mark Sanford: Donald Trump partially to blame for heated rhetoric that led to Alexandria shooting
Click to expand...


Should have had that in hand the first time out, jackball.  If you don't have a link -- YOU AIN'T READY TO POST.  Get it?


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly the game, just starting now, can be streamed from the Congressional Nosebook Page here, or on "Q13fox.com", and on C-Span.  I don't have a Nosebook account, I can't find any such stream on Q13fox.com even though it says there will be one, and I don't have a TV.
> 
> But if anyone does have any of that, watch it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard back from the TV station and their live-stream link is here.
> 
> They just had -- I assume -- an injured Capitol policeman on crutches throw out the first pitch.
> I assume because there's no TV announcer so you have to guess what's going on.
> 
> Fun trivia -- who's the only Congressional Baseball player to hit a home run in the game?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Answer
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul
Click to expand...


The TV stream won't go fullscreen -- here's a much better link from C-Span

Actually much better feed --- multiple camera shots with commentary.

Democrats ahead 3-2


----------



## Pogo

These commentators aren't real attentive.  Joe Donnelly got pinch-run for, then got doubled off first, and they _still _haven't noticed.


----------



## basquebromance

stop this madness!

Several shots fired at truck flying ‘Make America Great Again’ flag on I-465


----------



## basquebromance

Juan Williams is saying violence is coming from the Trump supporters at Trump rallies, no matter what conservatives do it is our fault


----------



## basquebromance

Good news. "Scalise is in serious condition but continues to show signs of improvement. He is more responsive & is speaking w/ loved ones."


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Pogo

Good news --- Steve Scalise has improved enough, after another surgery, that he's no longer in "critical" condition.  

>>  (CNN)Louisiana Rep. Steve Scalise's condition has been upgraded to "serious" after he underwent surgery Saturday for injuries sustained in a shooting at a Republican congressional baseball practice earlier this week, the hospital treating him said in a release.

Scalise, the third-ranking GOP leader in the House, "continues to show signs of improvement," MedStar Washington Hospital Center said in a statement released on behalf of his family. "He is more responsive, and is speaking with his loved ones. The Scalise family greatly appreciates the outpouring of thoughts and prayers." <<

The other victims hit have also improved and it looks like the other critical injuree is in time going to make a full recovery.

Link


----------



## basquebromance

pence donatin blood to scalise!


----------



## basquebromance

The hate on the Left. THEY are the deplorables.

Prof Blasts 'Inhuman' White People, Endorses Idea EMT's Should've Let Scalise Die


----------



## basquebromance

Bono signing get well soon cards for scalise!


----------



## basquebromance

looks like scalise will survive. the crazy sanders supporter accomplished nothing except make liberals look bad.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> looks like scalise will survive. the crazy sanders supporter accomplished nothing except make liberals look bad.



FUCK YOU. Hodgkinson had nothing to do with "Liberals".  As for Steve Scalise's condition, I already reported on that four days ago and it's sitting a few posts above so all you're doing is copying my shit in an incessant quest for attention to your waste of a life.

And if I forgot to mention it, fuck you and the dishonest horse you rode in on.


----------



## basquebromance

Paul Ryan says he met w/Scalise this am & he is "bright and alert"


----------



## depotoo

Scalise  was reportedly doing better, buy now has an infection and returned to icu.
Rep. Steve Scalise re-admitted to intensive care unit


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Pray for Steve.  He is back in ICU.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Damn


----------



## basquebromance

Scalise has been re-admitted to the hospital.

also, there's this...

Anti-GOP Protester Harasses Jeff Flake Staffers, Says Liberal Assassins ‘Will Get Better Aim’


----------



## depotoo

To icu, he never left the hospital.  He had another surgery due to infection, which had been expected would probably occur.

Yeah, I read they arrested 2 for threats.
2 Arrested At GOP Senator's Office, One For Threat Referencing Scalise Shooting







basquebromance said:


> Scalise has been re-admitted to the hospital.
> 
> also, there's this...
> 
> Anti-GOP Protester Harasses Jeff Flake Staffers, Says Liberal Assassins ‘Will Get Better Aim’


----------



## depotoo

Rep. Steve Scalise In Fair Condition After Another Surgery For Infection

He has had another setback, another surgery for infection 3 days ago-


House Majority Whip Steve Scalise, who was shot in mid-June by a gunman targeting a congressional baseball practice, has returned to fair condition after receiving surgery for deep tissue infection.


----------

